# Jewish accomplishments over-rated.



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.

We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.

Human Accomplishment - Wikipedia

There's just 6 people on the list of Polish origins, being Copernicus, Marie Curie, Chopin, Stravinsky, Hevelius, and Dostoyevsky.

So, to say in historical terms Jews have accomplished much more than Poles, seems to be bogus.

To say that Jews accomplished much more than Germans, Anglos, Scots, or French is way bogus.

That's not to say I don't have my own issues about this list, I do think Nikola Tesla should have been at least in the top 3 for Technology, and the list of Technology should have also had  people like Korolev, Ciolkowski, and Wernher Von Braun for their rocket tech.
I don't even know how Alfred Nobel made the technology list, but Nikola Tesla didn't.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

little i know about Jews / Israelis is that even with their small numbers they kick 'ayrab' azz pretty nicely .   In modern warfare since ww2 i think that the Jews / Israelis kick azz better than the Poles did in WW2   Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> little i know about Jews / Israelis is that even with their small numbers they kick 'ayrab' azz pretty nicely .   In modern warfare since ww2 i think that the Jews / Israelis kick azz better than the Poles did in WW2   Sob .



You're delusional if you think Germans, and Russians are equal to Arabs like Egypt, Iraq, and Jordan etc. etc.

Besides, warfare isn't much importance to Human accomplishment, if anything it's often more of a detriment.

Although, in self defense, Jan III Sobieski was extremely important for saving Europe from Islamic Ottoman Turks invaders.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

The red mafia in NY in Brighton Beach , Little Odessa is not exaggeration. The Russian (Red) mafia is the same thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The red mafia in NY in Brighton Beach , Little Odessa is not exaggeration. The Russian (Red) mafia is the same thing.



The Russian Mafia is probably more Jewish than Russian, some of it's big members include Semion Mogilevich, Ludwig Fainberg, Marat Baragula, Evsei Agron, Boris Nayfeld, and Boris Goldberg.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pierogies is over-rated.       All my working life----I have worked in large hospitals---the
ones that get the MOB HITS for autopsy------my first job got me in the know about weighted bodies dredged out of the Passaic river  ( it was featured in "the godfather")  ------ODESSA MAFIA?    where do their mob hits get dissected?-----Santa's workshop?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...



sheeeesh     six poles and five jews----------and what is the world population of Poles?  --------you left out a very important jew-----Jesus ben Josef of galilee


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

as i said , Jews / Israelis kick ;ayrab' azz .   Poles not so much in modern warfare  Sob .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Your premise is false. I am a Jew and I am underrated. Since I was created and clearly am superior to you and all your family and friends, I ask that you immediately change your tune.

Thank you


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> as i said , Jews / Israelis kick ;ayrab' azz .   Poles not so much in modern warfare  Sob .



A.) Name an Israeli battle they won when so outnumbered as Poles had in the Battle of Komarow in 1920, when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviet forces?

B.) Name an Israeli battle this important? Ultimately keeping Soviets out of Europe, is more important than Israel.

C.) The Soviet Union, and Nazi Germany had outnumbered Poland, more than Israel was outnumbered, not just that Soviets, and Nazis have higher IQ's, and better tech than Arabs.

D.) Again, Warfare except for self-defense, usually isn't of importance to the Human condition.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

and you trotting out composers , artists and similar is not very impressive to me  .  Kicking azz in War is what impresses me .   Without kicking azz in modern War the Jews / Israelis might as well be DEFEATED Poles  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Pierogies is over-rated.       All my working life----I have worked in large hospitals---the
> ones that get the MOB HITS for autopsy------my first job got me in the know about weighted bodies dredged out of the Passaic river  ( it was featured in "the godfather")  ------ODESSA MAFIA?    where do their mob hits get dissected?-----Santa's workshop?
> 
> 
> ...



This list includes all accomplishments since the beginning of time, Jews have a 2,000 year head-start over Poles considering that.

Also until the Inquisition there were more Jews than Poles worldwide.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and you trotting out composers , artists and similar is not very impressive to me  .  Kicking azz in War is what impresses me .   Without kicking azz in modern War the Jews / Israelis might as well be DEFEATED Poles  Sob .



You  sound so primitive, War doesn't better the Human condition, and Israel fighting off Arabs isn't very impressive, either.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

We fight their wars.  We gave the military , first the Brits did, and now we supply them and Germany as well . They used the German Universities and the US Universities to learn, that came from other than the Hebrews. The Hasidim in NY don't even give their girls an education and the men study the torah and talmud non stop.​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...




What about Investment Banking? Goldman Sachs...Jews. Lehman Brothers...Jews.  Michael Bloomberg. Ever hear of him? LOL
Cosmetics? Estee Lauder...she was Jewish. Not her real name. Revlon...founded by Charles Revson.  Faberge? Also a Jew.
Howard Stern...King of all Media.

You be dumb, Sobieski.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> We fight their wars.  We gave the military , first the Brits did, and now we supply them and Germany. They used the German Universities and the US Universities to learn, that came from other than the Hebrews. The Hasidim in NY don't even give their girls an education and the men study the torah and talmud non stop.​



Penelope, shut the hell up. You antisemitic loser.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



Yes all jews , stealing money. The jews owned NY and Hollywood. Propaganda and money.  Whoever control the media and money are in control.

The RCC made a mistake in saying that no Christians should be money lenders, so the Jews were.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > as i said , Jews / Israelis kick ;ayrab' azz .   Poles not so much in modern warfare  Sob .
> ...



6-day war? Poland is an afterthought. I thought it was part of Russia until I started reading your posts.....I AM KIDDING...LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pierogies is over-rated.       All my working life----I have worked in large hospitals---the
> ...



LOL  @  the  2000 year old   "LIST"-------where was it compiled?    in cracco?  
The dirty poles took part in BOTH the Nazi Liquidation plan AND the INQUISITION----failed again.     Under the stench of "canon law"-----jews could neither ride horses nor shoot guns.     The polish jews who managed to escape to Israel fired a
gun for the FIRST TIME IN THEIR LIVES------during the war of the 1940s against
the arabs.    What was YOUR excuse during world war II when your sluts were licking the asses of Nazi soldiers?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



I'm only going by what the Book Human Accomplishments states.

Investment Banking also includes people like Warburg's, and Jacob Schiff who funded the Bolsheviks.

I could also include a lot of other people of Polish origins too on a list, like Adam Mickiewicz, Nikolai Gogol, Jan Szczepanik, Czochralski, Penderecki, Goslicki,  Jozef Conrad, Albert Brudzewski, Michal Sedziwoj, Kazimierz Siemienowicz,, Ignacy Lukasiewicz, Joseph Struthius Frank Piasecki, Walter Golaski, Miecyslaw Bekker, etc. etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

"2000 year head start"------poles came to life by  SPONTANEOUS GENERATION?


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and you trotting out composers , artists and similar is not very impressive to me  .  Kicking azz in War is what impresses me .   Without kicking azz in modern War the Jews / Israelis might as well be DEFEATED Poles  Sob .
> ...



poles surrendering to their SUPERIORS-----german Nazis --impresses you more? 
----and they the surrender to Stalin-----another "god"  for the poles


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> "2000 year head start"------poles came to life by  SPONTANEOUS GENERATION?
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poland was founded in 966, when they converted to Catholicism, and was united under Mieszko I.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > as i said , Jews / Israelis kick ;ayrab' azz .   Poles not so much in modern warfare  Sob .
> ...



"higher IQs  than arabs"   ???    who told you that racist filth----the pope?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > "2000 year head start"------poles came to life by  SPONTANEOUS GENERATION?
> ...




so?   you don't consider Poles to have been human beings before they converted to
Catholicism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Jews took part in the Nazi Liquidation, and also much more so the Soviet Liquidation.

According to Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum Jewish Nazi collaborators of the Jewish Ghetto Police were not only more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police, but at times worse than Nazi Germans themselves.

As for Soviets, in the early - mid 1930's the NKVD was more Jewish than Russian, about 37 - 40% Russian, and about 34 - 36% Russian.
Including the leader of the NKVD Jew Genrikh Yagoda, and the leader of the Gulag system Matvei Berman.

In Poland it was even worse following WW2, considering that less than 1% of the Polish-Soviet state was ethnically Jewish, but nearly 38% of it's officials were Jewish in origins, including the Jewish Trio in charge of Jakub Berman, Hillary Minc, and Roman Zambrowski.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



So, Poles are dumb, but Arabs are equal?

Wow, who told you this? 
Your prejudiced bigoted dumb fck Rabbi?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

Jews have accomplished more in history than the Poles


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



According to Anthropology / Archealogy / Roman Accounts Poland was at one time Germanic, like Goths, and Vandals, and even parts of the South were Celtic, and parts of the East were Turkic like Cuman / Huns, or even Finno-Ugric Hungarian, or Iranic like Samartians.

It seems Poles are from the Pripryat Basin of Southern Belarus, and had invaded Poland after these other tribes had cleared out.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and you trotting out composers , artists and similar is not very impressive to me  .  Kicking azz in War is what impresses me .   Without kicking azz in modern War the Jews / Israelis might as well be DEFEATED Poles  Sob .
> ...


----------------------   your Polish composers , piano and violin players were playing and you POLES were all tapping your toes as the 'nazis' arrived and took over  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Jews have accomplished more in history than the Poles



Poles had more accomplishments than Poles during the Renaissance for sure, and perhaps even until the turn of the 20th century even.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you continue to read the propaganda written by Nazis who escaped the Nuremburg trials ------I am familiar with it------I read it as a child way back in the 1950s------
my town was filled with people of german and polish heritage   (also some brits, irish and scots)-----very old town----founded pre revolutionary war.     Anyone that poles do not like they ATTRIBUTE a  "jewish ancestor"-------even adolf hitler----more lately the turks have decided that any political opponent -----had a jewish great great grandfather---------trash never changes


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have accomplished more in history than the Poles
> ...




Jesus was a Jew, not a Polack

You lose


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Do you play mind boggling computer video games by chance? Honest question.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO. They don't make Jews like Jesus anymore.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 17, 2018)

while for their first WAR the Jews / Israelis were cleaning rusted and different types of ww1 and ww2 surplus military rifles from different countries and making suitable ammunition in different calibers for those rifles to kill their 'ayrab' muslim enemies  Sob .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



The Netherlands only lasted 4 days in WW2, France 1 Month, and 2 weeks, and Poland  1 Month, and 5 days.

That's even though Poland's half way the size between France, and the Netherlands, and in France / Netherlands, Soviets didn't also invade. etc.
Also they had help from Britain in France.

So, Poland actually didn't do as bad as some others.

It just happens to be  Nazis were more prepared for war, and had a ton of freebie resources coming into fuel their war effort from the Soviets, thanks in part to the German - Soviet - Credit Agreement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jesus isn't necessarily a positive contribution, he also was killed by Jews like Judas Iscariot / Jewish Deicide.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   Every word from your mouth was put there by Jews in Hollywood and the media. And you are too dumb to know it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you continue to read the propaganda written by Nazis who escaped the Nuremburg trials ------I am familiar with it------I read it as a child way back in the 1950s------
my town was filled with people of german and polish heritage   (also some brits, irish and scots)-----very old town----founded pre revolutionary war.     Anyone that poles do not like they ATTRIBUTE a  "jewish ancestor"-------even adolf hitler----more lately the turks have decided that any political opponent -----had a jewish great great grandfather---------trash never changes


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yaaaawwwwwwwnn    ......how are the Monarch butterflies doing this year?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We thought he was an illegal from Mexico....the name...you know. Sorry. Oooops.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Poland's produced some good video games too, The Witcher series,  This War is Mine,  Dying Light, Dead Island,  Bullet Storm, Call of Juarez, Hatred, Gears of War Judgement, among various others.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Judas did it?    is that what your catechism whore told you?--------sheeeeesh---
and the ROMANS took CREDIT for it.     All in all-----Jesus turned out to be
a negative contribution-----but IT WAS NOT HIS FAULT------a whole bunch of
idiots------like POLES   invented an idiot religion and ATTRIBUTED it to him----
poor innocent victim


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A yes or no would have sufficed. There is a game called Civilization. Civ 5 is the one you should play. Civ 6 just came out but is too pricey (wait a year or two). You can play as Poland. They are actually a fun Civ to play. See I can be nice. Unlike you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More like Italians invented  modern Catholicism, and also Catholicism has largely centered in Italy considering the Vatican, and so many Italian Popes.

Why blame Poles for that?

You're not making a good case for "Jewish intellect"??????????


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The jewish mafia is still alive in and well in NY but Mueller is taking care of most of the swamp creatures.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



LMAO. What a stupid post? So only the GOP are swamp creatures? Even if that were so...there are 1000s of them and Mueller has indicted 5? Your math sucks because you are a Jew hating terrible human being.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  You are too dumb to even be an anti-Semite. You are basically a blob of ectoplasm tied directly to a TV set.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Ha Ha, what is a jew??


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2018)

Stupid Pollack.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Like I asked another , what is a jew, a lot of jew lovers on this board, you should really know who they are?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yet according to scriptures the jews did not like him and had him put to death.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Penelope is a Jew hating human being who repeats everything the media tells her. 
   Does she even rate as a human being?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Not all jews, only the crooked ones.  I also can't stand the evangelicals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You should look in the mirror. Ugly is what you will see. Very ugly.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



so whom do you like  penny dear?    the catholics-----like adolf and josef Goebbels and the  Mafia guys  and the INQUISITORS with the IRON MAIDEN   and....
and ----uhm     the rest of the millions of scum child rapists?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



DA poles is very avid adherents-----VERY AVID


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jesus is probably the most influential man in history and was a JEW

He was killed by the Italians not the Jews


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

t


Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




the jewish mafia in NY?-------you got a web site-----an APPLICATION?  
   (a telephone number???  )


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



according to the writings in the Koran-----it was a jewish woman whom
muhummad raped who killed him    (ATTA GIRL!!!!!!     another Judith, 
another  Yael  !!!!!!)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yeah----but da befuddled polacks blame da joooos anyway  ---it's all dat  
  WODKE


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



   Yes...just like the media and Hollywood jews cant stand evangelicals. You are their mouthpiece.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  So this is why you are so confused. You should have figured that out before you decided to become a jew-supporting anti-semite who hates evangelicals.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Anti semite is for any arab, and the Muslim are arab as well.  You are related to them.  Evangelicals and Jews are a lot alike, yet not one jew is in the GOP Senate. Yet many GOP went to Jerusalem to celebrate the opening of the embassy in Jerusalem, and the Evangelicals.  There are a lot of Jews in the Trump Admin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting that the Jews are the real Palestinians and that the persons in Gaza and the West Bank who follow the Warlord Mo are squatters.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Yes the Palestinains are the jews of old, those that stayed and converted to Islam or Christianity and some stayed Jews.  The rest of so called Jews spread out , the diaspora began in about 500 bc.  They are from every country and invaded every country, globe trotters .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Are you an atheist?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



  Worse. She is a heretic.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Virgin Mary was a Jew too


----------



## whitehall (Sep 17, 2018)

"Not a full Jew"? What's going on on the other side of the pond? Are Nazis making a comeback?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Virgin Mary was a Jew too



A Jewish virgin?

I'm skeptical.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



reminds me of something my son said to me when he
was about 8.    "I wish I had a little sister----but I never will"
At that time-----TRUE--I was separated from his father---BUT
I was still CAPABLE.........(not active but------IT COULD HAVE 
BEEN...)    I said  "what makes you think that you CAN never
have a sister"?     He said sorta patiently  "mommy ----to have a baby
YOU HAVE TO HAVE SEX"          sheeeeesh----of course----all
jewish moms are virgins.................ask no questions


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





DOTR said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Compared to who? or which sect I should say.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



INFIDEL!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Didn't Jesus say that it's okay to kill children who spite their parents?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> Stupid Pollack.



Pete's probably a Polish Jew, which would explain why he bashes Poles, and is sensitive about Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

Leave penny alone------she imagines that she knows something.   
For more  penny-like  chit chat-------frequent areas in and around
methadone clinics and  AA meetings


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The New Testament clearly states that Jewish Deicide / Judas Iscariot is the main factor that killed Jesus.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



According to who I am a heretic, according to Protestants and Evangelicals, thank goodness. The Conservatives have done much damage to Christianity and continue to do so.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The only information known about Jesus is very questionable accounts
preserved in the book called  "THE NEW TESTAMENT"    He is never
quoted in the NT as saying parents have the right to kill children.   At that time
Roman parents DID have that right,  as did Greek parents.    According to
Jewish law ----jewish parents did not


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Why do Republicans think Hollywood Jews need more tax-cuts?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Really and only if a man caught his wife cheating or suspected it of her.  We know Hebrews had many surrogates and their own women were barren till old age, according to the OT.  One wife was never enough for them, they had concubines as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The story makes no sense.     At that time jews did KNOW HOW TO KILL JEWS.  
If jews wanted to kill Jesus----there was nothing stopping them from doing it----
the ROMANS DID NOT CARE.    The idiot idea you learned from your catechism
whore that jews could not kill other jews is LAUGHABLE.   There were some jews
assassinated by jews at that time------the romans did not care.   The idiot idea that
ROMANS killed Jesus as a FAVOR TO JEWS is   HIGH COMEDY


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Are you an atheiest? "Yes" or "No"?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Most Hollywood jews are Democrats against  the tax cuts.  You have a few that are Cons.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Link for Jews running Hollywood, or Republicans thinking they need more tax-cuts?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did he?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jesus Commanded the Killing of Children who cursed their Parents.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



You mean traitors? No Jew should ever vote Democrat again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times had admitted that "Jews totally run Hollywood"

Who runs Hollywood? C'mon


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We do. Along with the NFL and the NBA. You should convert.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Pollack.
> ...



He could be a german or just any Brooklyn person who has visited
the  GREENPOINT section of town


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Oh please,  the Poles in Greenpoint's are in better shape than Jews in Brighton Beach, or the Hasidim Jews of Williamsburg, Borough Park, Crown Heights, Kiryas Joel, Kaiser, New Square, Monsey, Ramapo, etc. etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews are often very prominent in cultural issues------theatre,  music  etc.    In fact some of the famous polish composers were actually secret jews------they pretended conversion


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Władysław Szpilman


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




"better shape"?      have you ever visited the  CIRRHOSIS wards of Woodhull?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  No He didnt. You shouldnt play with books for grownups.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Here's a video of NYC Jews doing drugs.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

Jesus claims to be Shop Therma-Tru Benchmark Doors Left-Hand Inswing Fiberglass Entry Door with Insulating Core (Common: 36-in x 80-in; Actual: 37.5-in x 81.5-in) at Lowes.com !!! Why dont you Christians worship at Lowes?
Sheesh

John 10:7


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



didn't work for me


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What makes the Bible a book for grownups, exactly?
Haha, that's a good joke.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’d be surprised...Hasidim are paychotic when they get pissed; I took karate with them.
They’re animals and they’re *smart*.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Does your daddy know you’re on the Internetz?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

I think Sobie aka Shit4Brains is brave enough to post his own picture and address.
After all, he’s a tough keyboard warrior.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   There is a reason you cant grasp it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yet, no Jewish boxer as good as Adam Kownacki a Polish boxer.

Besides, that's not what I'm talking about when I state in better shape, I mean Poles in Greenpoint are higher income, and less likely to cause trouble than the Hasidim's on the whole.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Damn boy....that is a reach

Jesus is telling them to follow the Ten Commandments


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We all know how safe it is for non-Pols to walk through Polish neighborhoods.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Max Baer


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

DOTR said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Yes, I don't quite grasp how God made Eve from Adam's Rib, or made the World in 7 days.Scientists think it's bizarre too.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Who taught you how to spell?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Where does it say the universe was created in 7 *days*?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I don't think he's punching much now-a-days, besides he's 25% Jewish.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m happy you’re bragging your people are good punchers.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



even better at the punch bowl-------


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who taught you English?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Try being original rather than pathetic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> I think Sobie aka Shit4Brains is brave enough to post his own picture and address.
> After all, he’s a tough keyboard warrior.



Why do you demand, for others to do what you won't do yourself?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sobie aka Shit4Brains is brave enough to post his own picture and address.
> ...


I believe you are psychotic and dangerous.
I am neither.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why would I seem dangerous, or psychotic, exactly?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I guess you don’t realize what a hateful, delusional piece of shit you are.
I guess you haven’t realized that almost everyone who converses with you agrees with me.
But then again, you are a hateful, delusional piece of  shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Blame Jews for things they've done, and then all of a sudden it's "Delusional"

Frigging hilarious.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your hatred and bigotry are obvious


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


By posting facts out of context and out of chronological order.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My facts are usually in context, and in chronological order.

Maybe you're delusional for thinking otherwise?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Then everybody else here is delusional.
No, Shit4Brains, your gig is way up and you only exist off of new users.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You sound delusional thinking everybody you haven't talked to on this subject, somehow all  agree with you.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m flattered that you overtly admit right here that you don’t read anybody else’s posts.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Here are some more Jewish “accomplishments”.

Massacres of helpless civilians: An Interview with Benny Morris
Gaza: 2 Palestinian Children Killed in Israel’s Worst Bombing Since 2014 War | Democracy Now!

Founding and promoting an ideology that has killed tens of millions and deprived hundreds of millions of basic freedoms: The Black Book of Communism
Stalins Jews

And let’s not forget Harvey Weinstein and company: Harvey Weinstein accuser Lauren Sivan details alleged 'disgusting' encounter to Megyn Kelly

And we can discuss political corruption, financial crimes, the abortion industry...


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Actually my paternal Grand Mother was a pollack, and indeed there may be some Yiddish generations deep, or so it was rumored. No fucks given. I'm an American now. I have no loyalty to the motherlands of all the people in generations past. My mother and father were born here, and at least half of their parents were too. I've had ancestors on my dad's side serve during every conflict since WW1 so I only care about my US citizenship. I can call anyone anything I want, and I damn sure can call out a stupid pollack when I see one.

Or a stupid kraut, wop, chink, spick, spook, carpet pilot, gook....

If I didn't offend someone's heritage there let me know so I can tell you I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Here are some more Jewish “accomplishments”.
> 
> Massacres of helpless civilians: An Interview with Benny Morris
> Gaza: 2 Palestinian Children Killed in Israel’s Worst Bombing Since 2014 War | Democracy Now!
> ...


We won’t bother with the silly fact that the brutally murderous Roman Catholic Church was the stmulus for Communism.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some more Jewish “accomplishments”.
> ...


Why do you say that?!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


You’re intelligent when it comes to *other* topics.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Looks like you can`t answer my question because you are afraid you`ll look stupid.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


We get it...the Jews are responsible for everything evil that ever happened.
Every other religion shits perfection.
I’m sorry to inform you that the RCC caused every civilization on Earth to want to destroy religion.
Of course that had disastrous results.
But you just go on blaming the Jews.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Did I make a factual error? If so point it out. Also stop blaming the victims of Communist atrocities.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pierogies is over-rated.       All my working life----I have worked in large hospitals---the
> ...


How do you know if a Polack has been using a computer? 

-- there's whiteout on the screen.​


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


Shall I post a history site for you?

Stop acting dumb and study European History...
RCC, Czars and Communism...in *that* order.
You know...in context and chronological order.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I guess you can't find any factual errors in my earlier post.

Stop making foolish excuses for mass murderers. Russia isn't even a Catholic country.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


We understand the Catholic Church has ruled that Jews cannot defend themselves from murderous Arabs.
What happened to instigate the defense?


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Catholics and other groups have tried to stop Arabs and Jews from killing each other. Is that so bad?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 17, 2018)

Thunderbird said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


It depends on the context of the situation.
Mostly it’s Catholics who believe Jews have been abandoned by God and don’t deserve a homeland.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 17, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What's your evidence for this statement? You know many nonCatholics have been critical of the brutality and bigotry so common in Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What a tolerant Liberal you are, it's amazing how many Liberals who fight for Black rights will take swipes at Polish people.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



it's more fun


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Americans are also way under-represented on that list on Human Accomplishments, I think only  found a few Americans such as Edison,  Ben Franklin, Maurice Ewing, Elmer McCullum,  Samuel Morse, and Linus Pauling, maybe 1, or 2 I missed perhaps, but not much more.

That's actually a lot worse per capita than Poles, or Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Criticizing Blacks actually makes sense, Poles not really.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What?
Catholics were always at the fore-front of anti-Communist sentiments, look at how Catholic states like Poland, and Lithuania were fighting Bolsheviks in 1919 - 1920 era, or how Catholic states like Hungary, Slovakia, or Croatia attacked Soviets in 1941, or how Catholic Hungary, and Czechoslovakia attacked Soviets in the 1940's  - 1950's revolution, along with Polish Catholic Cursed soldiers, then into Catholic Pole Ryszard Kuklinski exposing Soviet secrets to the CIA in the 1970's, or the  Polish Catholic priest Jerzy Popieluszko was killed  by the Soviet authorities for anti-Soviet sentiments in the 1980's, then onto 1980's Polish Solidarity with  Catholic Poles such as Lech Walesa, Pope John Paul II, and Polish Catholic  Jesuit Zbigniew Brzezinski propping up Polish Solidarity, and tricking Soviets into attacking Afghanistan the beginning of the end of the Soviet Empire.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What do you do when a Polack throws a grenade at you?

— pull the pin out and toss it back.​


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


Out of context, as always.
The RCC was the most brutal regime in history no matter how much bullshit you try to add to the mix.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Here's the thanks for  Polish contributions to America through out the ages like Pulaski saving George Washington's Life, and founding American cavalry, or  Kosciuszko's  engineering of American Revolutionary fortifications at West-Point,  Ticonderoga, and  Saratoga. 
Or
how Gabby Gabreski was the #1 pilot in the U.S.A WW2 European campain, or Matt Urban was one of the most decorated soldiers, or how 4% of America was Polish in WW2, and 8% of the U.S.A armed forces were Polish, 
not to mention 
Frank Piasecki's dual roter helicopters used for military transports, Kosacki's mine detectors, or Wladyslaw Swiatecki's slip bomb device the best bomb device for planes through-out much of WW2, not 
to mention Ryszard Kuklinski, Brzezinski, Pope John Paul II, and Lech Walesa helping the U.S.A dismantle the Cold War Soviet empire.
Then 
there Polish heroes rescuing American spies in Iraq in Operation Simoom.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



BS. The 7 biggest genocidal regimes weren't Catholic.

1.) The Islamic invaders, and occupiers of India.

2.) The Mongol / Turkic Golden hordes were Shaman, Islamic, and Buddhist.

3.) The British Empire was Protestant, overwhelmingly, although Disraeli was Jewish.

4.) Communist China was mostly Atheist, Confucius, Taoist, and Buddhist etc..

5.) The German Empire was majority Protestant, with some Catholics, Pagans, and Muslim supporters.

6.) The Soviet regime was mostly Atheist, Orthodox, and Jewish.

7) The Japanese empire was mostly Buddhist, Secular, etc. etc.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why did the Polack think his wife was trying to kill him? 

— Because he found a bottle of polish remover on her dresser.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Too dumb for words, you're truly a primitive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jews don't seem to understand cause, and effect very well, Jews for starters killed more Arabs than vice-versa, but Jews have also stolen Israel from Arabs since 1948, and can't grasp why people criticize them, gee why is it so hard to see?


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How do you know if you’re standing in front of a Polish firing squad? 

— They are standing in a circle.​


----------



## night_son (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > little i know about Jews / Israelis is that even with their small numbers they kick 'ayrab' azz pretty nicely .   In modern warfare since ww2 i think that the Jews / Israelis kick azz better than the Poles did in WW2   Sob .
> ...



Might always makes right. And when it doesn't have to, that's because might has carved out a civilizational shelter for the thinker to think without fear of outside might (violence) lopping off his head. Only the warrior lays the foundation for the safe space fishbowls of civilization. So easy to dismiss such truth in times of peace, or from the safety of the soldier provided civilizational aquarium. No one loves a soldier until the enemy has kicked in their front door. 

Oh, and why beat up on the Jews? They're damn fun to hang out with, and in battles of wits, are chess masters. Hatred of any people is like tying a 200 pound weight around your neck before jumping into the ocean. Makes treading water much harder than it ever needs to be.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I like blacks------Spanish and English land owners HOOKED them
on rum-------What's the polack excuse for  WODKE??


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm decent enough to admit to Catholic genocides, which include the Belgian Congo Genocide by King Leopold, or  the Napoleonic Wars, the Spanish Colonialism of Latin America, the Spanish Inquisition, or the Crusades.

However, we're talking 2 - 10 million in the Belgian Congo,  maybe 4- 6 in the Napoleonic Wars, maybe 8 - 15 million from Spanish colonialism (Although half might be by disease), maybe 5,000 - 200,000 in the Spanish Inquistion, and maybe 1 - 2 million in the Crusades.

Now compare to 80 - 400 million killed by Muslims in India.

Now compare to Communist China killing 40 - 80 million.

Now compare to Mongols killing 30 - 60 million in the Golden Horde + Timur Conquests etc.

Now compare to 30 - 60 million killed by Protestant British in India + Jewish Disraeli.

Now compare to Protestant majority Germans killing 30 - 60 million in 2 World Wars.

Now compare to Soviets killing 40 - 60 million.

Now compare to Buddhist / Secular Japan killing 15 - 25  million in World War 2.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



sobie posted that there were NO POLES-----to people in that area of the world
BECAME ROMAN CATHOLICS------he's right!!!!!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...




sheeeesh ----no matter how much they TRY  and how  "well"  motivated---polacks
cannot even manage to pull off a decent genocide


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



from where do you get your stats?      Try counting up the dead  STARTING 
WITH THE CAREER OF THE RAPIST MURDERING DOG OF MECCA----and
then consider the land and wealth confiscation


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Jewish Composers

George Gershwin
Irving Berlin
Felix Mendelssohn
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You're very dumb, even for a Jew.

As if Brownsville, Brooklyn filled with Blacks is safer, and nicer than Greenpoint, Brooklym, filled with Poles?

Greenpoint's pretty safe, unlike Brownsville.

Oh, and keep in mind Brownsville was always NYC's most troubled neighborhood, even when it was Jewish, and the Jewish dominated, and founded gang Murder INC ran the streets of Brownsville.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That’s funny

Polacks are so stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Poles / Wends presumably arrived in Central-Europe in the 600's, and were scattered Lechite tribes, it's not until Mieszko I the Polan united various Lechite tribes into modern Poland under Catholicism in 966, and onward, that modern Poles can be understood, or founded.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



ROFLMAO      I lived in Brownsville for one year and THEN moved---
as a single mother,   to a Chassidic neighborhood.     Lots of people
in my new place had ROOTS in Brownsville------very safe people.  
You should try to ignore the BS spouted by your catechism whore and---
and talk to friend   SLIWA


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



who introduced the  WODKE?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Polish American IQ was 109 in the 1970's, and the African American IQ was 85 in the 1970's.

Leave it to very, very dumb Liberals to think that Poles are dumb, but African Americans are equal.

I think the common-Liberal is a major dumb savage, you can tell they're hardly even Human.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Haha, Brownsville's murder rate tops the charts in NYC, along with Huntspoint, and Melrose etc. in the South Bronx.

You're definitely very, very illogical, to say the very least.

In the 1980's - 1990's when NYC's murder rate was super-high, Brownsville was like East Saint Louis, or Chicago's Southside or worse.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



the human brain STARTS OUT EXACTLY THE SAME  across the board-----
IQ tests are subject to environmental factors----------jerk....  -----uhm-----
call me  PROFESSOR---my field is neuroscience.     The polish wodke soaked
braint------ain't no 109


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yes-----in the 1990s----when I lived there-------it has MUCH IMPROVED-----
but pierogis is still pierogis and greenpoint live is cirrhotic


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why wasn't Jesus born in Poland?

— Because they couldn't find three wisemen and a virgin.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Even Poland, China, Hungary, Estonia etc. during the Communist years of near-famine, and severe oppression approached 99 - 100 IQ's, while the same era Black-Americans scored a 85 IQ, there's definitely nothing environmental that could explain that away.

Heck, in 2015 PISA scores Estonia reached #1 in Europe, and there's no way Estonians are in better shape environmentally than Western Europe.

So, absolutely there's biological, and cultural factors too, it can't be just environment.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



do you have ANY idea HOW WHO  (poetry)  ---"who"  is the WORLD HEALTH 
ORGANIZATION    gets its stats?        I will help you, polack, dear.    The countries
contrive and report  THEIR OWN-------with an emphasis on   "their own"    and 
"contrive"        for DECADES  Saudi Arabia reported  "NO HIV"------even the muslim docs laughed


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why do Polacks throw grenades without pulling the pins first?
They must be pretty stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The IQ studies are actual studies not government reporting, and have been by Rindermann's, or Richard Lynn's analysis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Liberals like you must be awfully dumb, if you can't comprehend facts, and instead rely on fictional stories, and fictional jokes.

As I stated, Liberals are hardly even Human, for the most part.

I have some Democrats in my family, and they're nothing like you bonkers ones on this board, as they're anti-Illegal, anti-Muslim refugees, anti-Abortion, they just happen to believe that unions,  and social programs help people, and Neocon wars, and Wall-street do not.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

How do you sink a Polish Battleship?
You put it in the water


The New Polish navy has glass bottom boats, to see to the old Polish navy.

Polacks are so stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There is no such thing as a Polish joke
They are all true stories 

Polacks are so stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Q: How do you get a one-armed Polak out of a tree?
A: Wave to him.


Polacks are so stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Jewish Composers
> 
> George Gershwin
> Irving Berlin
> ...



Composers of Polish heritage are far better, including Chopin, Stravinsky,  Shostakovich, Gorecki, Penderecki, Lutosławski,Szymanowski, Glinka, Panufnik, Wojciech Kilar, Paderewski, Taddeusz Baird,Moniuszko, Karlowitz, Bacewicz,, Wieniawski,  and Stokowski.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish Composers
> ...


All those guys such except maybe for the first 2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.



Americans are usually dumb, just look at how many on this forum prefer Jewish anti-Christians over Polish Catholic's.

When it's Jews  who did the Lavon Affair, U.S.S Liberty bombing,  Julius, and Ethel Rosenberg's treason over Nuclear events, and Jonathan Polllard spy event against the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Karlowicz is great too.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.
> ...


Still better than Polacks. Why are you so jealous of Jews? They steal your bike?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish Composers
> ...


Who?

Got any in the last 100 years?


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Total drivel. Has Poland ever had a real rock band?


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How many Polacks does it take to change a light bulb?

— 4. One to hold the light bulb while his 3 sisters spin him.​


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I think Ryszard Kuklinski exposing Soviet secrets  to America as a citizen of Poland vs Rosenberg's exposing American secrets to Soviets as American citizens, says it all.

I think the reason why Britain, and Germany have had a good deal of smart people, is only because they dumped all they're simpletons off on the U.S.A, leaving behind a concentration of the smart ones all in one spot.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

This Polak came home one day from work, hung up his coat, took
off his hat and walked into his bedroom shouting "honey I am home!"
What should he see but his best friend in bed with his wife.
Infuriated, he rushed to the cupboard, pulled out his gun and put it
to his head. His wife started laughing.
   "Don't laugh!" he screams. "You're next!"



Polacks are so stupid


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ya, the USA is so dumb, please remind me again when Poland, Britain and Germany landed on the moon?


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Doesn't a fourth sister suck his cock while he's changing the bulb?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Did you hear about the Polish Admiral who wanted to be burried at sea
when he died? Five sailors died digging his grave.


Polacks are so stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



What are you smoking?
Everything from Classic rock like Lady Pank, Kult,  Tomasz Nieman,  Tadeusz Wozniak,and Budka Suflera, to modern Rock classics like Wilki, Myslowitz, Akurat, Coma, and Czeslaw Spiewa.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Who?!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Why would American radio play Polish songs?

I mean just look at the anti-Polish sentiments all over this thread.

I mean the American radio will play Spanish garbage like Danza Kuduro in Spanish, but not Wilki a Polish rock piece in English?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because Polish music sucks and won’t sell here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Western Europeans seem much more like Negroid's than Poles, relying on what's popular to be best, looking like dumb doof's, they both have much curlier hair, and much more violent, aggressive temperaments too.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...



So you went through a book and were able to decide who was Jewish?

Is someone's religion that important to you for some reason?

What is that reason?

Don't be shy and regressive, say it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Explain how Don Omar's Puerto Rican song in  Spanish Danza Kuduro is  better than Polish Wilki's Blue Sky song in English?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Are you asking people to defend why they like one song better than another?  Do you want to discuss production values or editing?  Or are you having a logic failure here wanting to debate if someone liking something artistic is wrong?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Music, Shit4Brains, is subjective and most people outside of Poland do not find Polish music compelling.
Get it?
Of course not...you’re a racist fuck brain.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



American and British bands have global followings

Who the fuk  ever heard of those Polack bands?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Werhner Von Braun put a man on the Moon, he was an Eastern German from Polish majority city Poznan, in fact he was a little Polish for sure, being related to Polish King Mieszko, and also having a Polish origins surname of Von Gostkowski.

One thing is for sure though, Werhner Von Braun did what he did because of Polish - Russian Konstantin Ciolkowski's formulation of rocket theories in science.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Shit4Brains.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Who’s that, college dropout?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



luck of the birthplace.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Black music.......Jazz, the Blues, Soul, Hip Hop 
Is renowned around the world

Polish music.......Polka 
Is laughed at


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You sound like that stupid f*ck Afro-American Assclapias.

People who think popularity is the sole measure of musical talent, are definitely more than a little stupid, and primitive.

If we went by musical talent by sales, then Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Chopin, Stravinsky, Wagner, Tchaikovsky, etc. would be selling more records than Soulja Boy, 50 Cent, or Don Omar, that's just not the case, however.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Beethoven sucked.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As I said to you previously, the Polka is Czech in origins.

You are a major simpleton, at best.

You can be told things, and you don't further your intellect by research, or facts.

You're a sort of more bestial savage kind of Human, and exactly why I support a peaceful eugenics programs to make sure people like you aren't born in the future.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



My favorite Jazz Musicians are Tomasz Stanko a Pole, and Chet Baker an a Southern Brit boy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Hey, I made the Dean's List in college for good grades.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Absolutely, in the Anglosphere it's easier to make it in science, or music, writing, and the arts if you're part of the Anglosphere.

Not only have some other cultures achievements been ignored, but sometimes even ripped off.

Pole Michal Sedziwoj discovered oxygen in the turn of the 17th century, Anglos like Priestly took the credit for it.

Pole Jawoski discovered gut bacteria, and Anglos like Marshall, and Warren took the credit.

Ukrainian Ivan Puluj discovered X-Rays, and German Wihelm Rotegen took the credit.

Then there's  Serbs Nikola Tesla's patents for radio, which Marconi stole and took the credit for.

Don't even get me started on the ignoring of Soviet rocket science, like how Korolev's team put up the first satellite Sputnik into space, or the first man, space station, and Lunar rover, and so forth into space.
Which is ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Stupid Poles can’t even create their own music
They have to mimick others

Blacks are creative in music, Poles just copy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, those stupid Poles inventing Mazurkas, Polanais, Krakowiak, and pioneering electronic music with Kotonski, and Hip-Hop with Jarema Stepowski, Metal with Breakout etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.



Sobieski knows he is inferior to blacks and Jews

That is why he starts these threads


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.
> ...



You're a massive dumb-ass, yeah Blacks have beat Poles in science like Copernicus, or Marie Curie Sklodowska, or in Music like Chopin, or Penderecki, or in  the Arts like Ziolkowski, or Beksinski etc, etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



If you haven't noticed there's tons of articles on the web promoting Jewish scientists as the best, and Jewish high IQ's.

Yet, I think it's highly exaggerated.

Also note that most Jews on this forum mock Poles as dumb, and blame Poland for the Holocaust.

I mean, gee how smart are Jews if they can't figure out that Germans were the overwhelming perps of the Holocaust?

Don't get me started how so many Jews vote, and throw money at Democrats, even though Democrats tend to be more pro-Muslim, and more anti-Israel.

Not that I blame Democrats all the way there, but it doesn't seem logical at all for Jews to support Democrats, what-so-ever.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Learn to read you stupid Polack

I said blacks and Jews are superior to YOU


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poland's Classical scene, and Metal scenes are some of the best ones in the World.

My guess is Poles are #2 behind Germans in Classical composers, and #3 in Death metal behind the U.S.A, and Sweden, perhaps #1, or #2 now in Black-Metal, or maybe tied, or equal with Norway, or Ukraine.

Although I actually like Polish Death-Metal over Swedish ones, excluding Arch Enemy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think maybe Blacks are superior over you.

If someone is told twice that the Polka is Czech, and repeats it's Polish for a 3rd time, they must be not just incredibly dumb, but also primitive, and bull-headed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Either the Dean felt sorry for you, your father had some input on that or you really fucked up your life post college.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I saw the letter from the Dean putting me on the Dean's List,  also I designed some posters for some clubs in college, also keep in mind I was in high placement Arts since Elementary school, and often made the Honor roll in public schools.

I also tested a 124 IQ, with normal Verbal skills, and very high Spatial ability.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


When did you fuck up your life?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish Composers
> ...



if poles did not like their music------they would find a putative----GREAT, GREAT, GREAT jewish grandma.     PS----HANDEL was jewish----I never heard of some
of the guys on your list------AND A PLAYED BOTH PIANO AND VIOLIN  <<sorta>>>        chopin was a Nazi prig


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



mazel tov ------I was ALWAYS on the honor roll in public school----sheeeesh 
   "public school"       Dick, Jane, and Sally  ----and then high school----sheeesh--
more Dick Jane and Sally


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Source for Handel being Jewish?

If anything Polish, and German roots influenced Ashkenazi composers, and scientists, there's a reason Arabs (True Semites) aren't producing anything like this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I never wanted to sit-still behind a desk, I know considering Jews are usually low-energy nerds they can handle it, but I simply can-not way too boring.

Besides, I invested my college money into mutual funds, I think they're worth 80K now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Chopin was a Nazi pig?
How do you explain that one?

I've never heard this, although I know Wagner was a bit of an anti-Semite, and also was the favorite composer of the Nazis.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Another thread where Sob shows his jealousy of Jews. Just what this forum needed.
> ...



Anyways, my IQ is higher than typical Blacks, or Jews, as is my Artistic talent.
I also tend to be more physically power, tall, and muscular than typical Blacks, or Jews.

Here's some Art paintings I did mostly around the age of 18.


I'm also presumably better looking at 32, than most Blacks, or Jews too.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



wrong again----the roots of PRESENT DAY  jewish music can be traced back
to the   "LEVITES"   of the Temple in Jerusalem.   Lots of jewish composers use
lots of very old temple stuff----stuff still being used by  non  "Ashkenazi"  jews---
of which there is a HUGE BODY


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Polacks are too stupid to invent even a lame form of music like Polka

But they mimick it and actually “like” it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I have read your posts
There is no question you are inferior to both blacks and Jews


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ashkenazi Levites are mostly R1a haplogroup like Poles, and Russians, although a different variant more similar to Iranians.

Actually, this seems to support that Jews were probably a Indo-European tribe like Iranians, or Armenians in the Near-East / Mid -East who got absorbed by Semites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I've read your posts, you sound like a idiot.
I mean you can't figure out that the Polka is Czech, or Polish jokes are fake.

What kind of bestial savage is that?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Two Polish truck drivers are barreling along when they come up to an
overpass. A sign says, "Clearance: 11"2'." So they get out, measure
their truck, and realize that it's 11"6'. So the first Polak looks at
the second Polak and says, "I don't see any cops around....let's go
for it!

"Proving once again............Polacks are so stupid


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Two Polish truck drivers are barreling along when they come up to an
> overpass. A sign says, "Clearance: 11"2'." So they get out, measure
> their truck, and realize that it's 11"6'. So the first Polak looks at
> the second Polak and says, "I don't see any cops around....let's go
> ...



Anyways, I'd rather go eat Cabbage Pierogies now, rather than converse with people equal to Neanderthals.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



beautiful painting    sobie dear------I will show it to hubby  (jew)   He is a
trained fine artist-------( I is pathetic----can't draw a straight line)   You
did that in oil?    (see ----I cannot even figure that one out----hubby
will know)       sheeeeesh   for a polack ---you DO FINE WORK----btw---
my background is polish    (ugh)  but still cannot draw a straight line
or even make pierogis.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Never heard of any of that stuff, must be total garbage.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You do realize that you're fat and really ugly, don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Looks like paint by numbers


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought he looked kind of Jewish


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I thought it was a composite sketch made out of plasticine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Where's the fat, as for ugly?
What?
Some girls have said I was one of the better looking guys they've seen.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



It would be a better painting if it was done by a Jew or a black
They have more talent


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



LOL, You're clueless, and primitive, if you think the only good music is what's popular, and well known.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let's see your paintings, idiot?

Please, Blacks, and Jews are some of the WORST at Art.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Hip Hop/Rap? Can't spell "Crap" without it.

Of course a suck up, liberal ass kisser thinks he is being so diverse by rolling down the windows of whatever environmental friendly vehicle that is en vogue and turning up some Snoop Dogg! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Have you been doing paint by numbers long?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It must also bother you that Adolf Hitler was a better Artist than you as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'm not so sure Polish Rap is not from Polish origins, anyways.

I can see a evolution of Polish Rap here.

1930's 


1970's


2000's


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That’s because Poles are fucking ugly as hell.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




East coast or west coast?
LMAO @ the poseur!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You must be Gay if you think Polish women are ugly.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The world loves English music. Nobody’s ever heard of polish rock.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



You do no favors for English people, but instead make them look incredibly primitive, and stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your artwork reminds me of Adolph
So do your anti-Jewish posts


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They could all go on a diet and do some exercise.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...






Jonah Bobo (1997–) American film actor (Around the Bend, Zathura)
Flora Crosst (1993–) American film actress (Bee Season)
Hallie Kate Eisenberg (1992–) American film actress
Alexander Gould (1994–) American film/TV actor (Finding Nemo)
Shane Haboucha (1990–) American actor (Desperation, Stacy's Mom)
Carter Jenkins (1991 - ) American film and television actor
Owen Kline (1991–) American film actor (The Squid and the Whale)
Jonathan Lipnicki (1990–) American film actor (Jerry Maguire, Like Mike)
Logan O'Brien.html (1992–) American film/TV actor
Sarah Ramos (1991–) American television actress (American Dreams)
Daryl Sabara (1992–) American actor (Spy Kids, Keeping Up with the Steins)
Evan Sabara (1992–) American film/TV actor, brother of Daryl Sabara
Sam Smith (c. 1990 - ) English actor (Wondrous Oblivion)
Adiel Stein.html (1991–) American film actor (Stolen Summer)
Matt Weinberg (1990–) American film/TV actor (Haunted Lighthouse)
Zoe Weizenbaum (1991–) American film actress (Memoirs of a Geisha)
Alex Wolff (1997–) American actor, musician and drummer
Nat Wolff (1994–) American actor, musician, and songwriter
*1980s*


Jonathan Ahdout (1989–) American actor (House of Sand and Fog, 24)
Justin Baldoni (1984–) American actor (Everwood)
Sarah Barrable-Tishauer (1988–) Canadian actress (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
Justin Berfield (1986–) American film/TV actor (Malcolm in the Middle)
Rachel Bilson (1981–) American film/television actress (The O.C., The Last Kiss)


Amanda Bynes (1986–) American film star and former show host on Nickelodeon (She's the Man)
Lizzy Caplan (1982–) American film/TV actress (Mean Girls)
Matt Cohen (1982–) American film/television actor
Lauren Collins (1986–) Canadian actress (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
John Francis Daley (1985–) American actor/director (Freaks and Geeks)
Kat Dennings (1986–) American film/TV actress
Zac Efron (1987–) American teen idol/actor (High School Musical, Hairspray)
Jesse Eisenberg (1983–) American film actor (The Squid and the Whale)
Jake Epstein (1987–) Canadian actor/teen idol (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
Stacey Farber (1987–) Canadian actress (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
Ben Feldman (1980–) American film/TV actor
Jeremy Ferdman (1986–) Canadian actor
Sean Flynn-Amir (1989–) American television actor (Zoey 101)
Ben Foster (1980–) American film actor (X-Men: The Last Stand)
Jon Foster (1984–) American film/television actor (Stay Alive)
Shayna Fox (1984–) American voice actress
Gideon Glick (1988–) American actor
Jake Goldsbie (1988–) Canadian actor
Joseph Gordon-Levitt (1981–) American actor
Aubrey Graham (1986–) Canadian actor (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
Max Greenfield (1980–) American film/TV actor
Zena Grey (1988–) American film actress (Max Keeble's Big Move)
Jake Gyllenhaal (1980–) American film star (Brokeback Mountain)
Scarlett Johansson (1984–) American film actress; has become one of Hollywood's most sought-after young actresses
Ariana Jollee (1982–) American pornographic actress and pornographic film director
Robert Kazinsky (1983–) English television actor (EastEnders)
Shane Kippel (1986–) Canadian actor (Degrassi: The Next Generation)
Mila Kunis (1983–) American television actress (That '70s Show)
Shia LaBeouf (1986–) American TV/film actor (Even Stevens, Holes)
Adam Lamberg (1984–) American actor (Lizzie McGuire)
Samm Levine (1982–) American film/TV actor
Jaclyn Linetsky (1986–2003) Canadian TV actress (15/Love)
Alex D. Linz (1989–) American actor (Home Alone 3, Max Keeble's Big Move)
Eli Marienthal (1986–) American film actor (Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen)
Scott Mechlowicz (1981–) American film actor (EuroTrip, Mean Creek)
Sara Paxton (1988–) American actress (Darcy's Wild Life, Aquamarine)
Josh Peck (1986–) American actor (Drake & Josh)
Ashley Peldon (1984–) American film/television actress
Courtney Peldon (1981–) American film/television actress
Alisan Porter (1981–) American film and stage actress and singer
Natalie Portman (1981–) Israeli-born American film star (V for Vendetta)
Laura Prepon (1980–) American film/TV actress (That '70s Show)
Nathalie Press (1980–) English film actress (My Summer of Love)
Daniel Radcliffe (1989–) English actor (Harry Potter)
Nikki Reed (1988–) American film actress/screenwriter (Thirteen)
Seth Rogen (1982–) Canadian actor
Daphne Rosen (1982–) adult film actress and adult movie producer
Emmy Rossum (1986–) American actress (The Phantom of the Opera)
Sirak M. Sabahat (1981–) Ethiopian-born Israeli actor
Lara Sacher (1986–) Australian television actress (Neighbors)
Jason Schwartzman (1980–) American film actor (Marie Antoinette)
Jason Segel (1980–) American film/TV actor
Jamie-Lynn Sigler (1981–) American television actress (The Sopranos)
Gregory Smith (1983–) Canadian/American film/TV actor (Everwood)
Marla Sokoloff (1980–) American film/television actress (Big Day)
Shoshannah Stern (1980–) American television actress
Margo Stilley (1983–) American film actress (9 Songs)
Joss Stone (1987–) British singer and actress
Lauren Storm (1987–) American television actress (Flight 29 Down)
Kyle Switzer (1985–) Canadian television actor (15/Love)
Alona Tal (1983 - ) Israeli-born actress
Khleo Thomas (1989–) American film actor (Holes)
Ashley Tisdale (1985–) American actress and singer (High School Musical)
Michelle Trachtenberg (1985–) American film/television actress (EuroTrip)
Raviv Ullman (1986–) Israeli-born American actor, teen idol (Phil of the Future)
Anneliese van der Pol (1984 - ) Dutch/American actress
Mara Wilson (1987–) American film actress (Matilda)
Evan Rachel Wood (1987–) American film actress (Thirteen, The Upside of Anger)
Mario Yedidia (1984–) American former child actor (Warriors of Virtue)
Anton Yelchin (1989–) Russian-born American film/television actor
Joey Zimmerman (1986–) American film/TV actor (Halloween town)
*1970s*


Shiri Appleby (1978–) American film/television actress (Roswell)
David Arquette (1971–) American film actor
Mili Avital (1972–) Israeli-born actress11
Elizabeth Banks (1974–) American film actress (Invincible)
Sacha Baron Cohen (1971–) English comedian/actor (Ali G, Borat)
Justin Bartha (1978–) American film actor (Gigli, National Treasure)
Dani Behr (1971–) English television presenter, actress and singer
Amber Benson (1977–) American actress (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Elizabeth Berkley (1972–) American television, film, and stage actress
Mayim Bialik (1975–) American actress (Blossom)
Lani Billard (1979–) Canadian actress (Ready or Not)
Claudia Black (1972–) Australian actress
Michael Ian Black (1971–) American actor, comedian and comedy writer
Selma Blair (1972–) American film actress (Cruel Intentions)
Alex Borstein (1971–) American actress, writer and comedian
Caprice Bourret (1971–) American/English fashion model and actress, often known by her first name
Zach Braff (1975–) American television and film actor, director, screenwriter, and producer (Scrubs, Garden State)
Tamara Braun (1971–) American soap opera actress
Adam Brody (1979–) American actor (The O.C.)
Adrien Brody (1973–) Academy Award-winning American film actor (The Pianist)
Sarah Brown (1975–) American actress
Brooke Burke (1971–) American television personality and model
Scott Caan (1976–) American film actor, son of James Caan
James Callis (1971–) English film/television actor (Battlestar Galactica)
Neve Campbell (1973–) Canadian film/television actress (Party of Five)
Josh Charles (1971–) American stage, film and television actor
David Charvet (1972–) French-born actor/singer (Baywatch)
Emmanuelle Chriqui (1977–) Canadian actress
Jennifer Connelly (1970–) Academy Award-winning film American actress
Erin Daniels (1973–) American actress
Dustin Diamond (1977–) American actor (Saved by the Bell)
Meital Dohan (1976–) Israeli actress (Weeds)
Oded Fehr (1970–) Israeli/American actor (The Mummy)
Corey Feldman (1971–) American film actor, 1980s teen idol
Isla Fisher (1976–) Australian actress, model and author
James Franco (1978–) American film actor (James Dean, Spider-Man)
Soleil Moon Frye (1976–) American actress and director (Punky Brewster)
Charlotte Gainsbourg (1971–) French actress
Sarah Michelle Gellar (1977–) American actress (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Sara Gilbert (1975–) American actress (Roseanne)
Jessalyn Gilsig (1971–) Canadian actress
Elon Gold (1970–) American comedian, television actor, writer and producer
Adam Goldberg (1970–) American film actor
Seth Green (1974–) American actor and television producer
Bryan Greenberg (1978–) American film/television actor (Prime)
Maggie Gyllenhaal (1977–) Golden Globe-nominated American actress
Chelsea Handler (1975–) American actress/comedian
Alyson Hannigan (1974–) American actress ( Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Date Movie)
Samantha Harris (1973 - ) American actress and TV presenter
Cole Hauser (1975–) American film actor
Kate Hudson (1979–) American film actress (Almost Famous, How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days)
Oliver Hudson (1976–) American film/television actor
Rashida Jones (1976–) American actress, writer, model, and musician (The Office)
Jordan (Katie Price) (1978–) British model/actress
Chris Kattan (1970–) American comedian (Saturday Night Live)
Mia Kirshner (1976–) Canadian film/television actress
Alla Korot (1970–) Ukrainian-born American actress
Lisa Kushell (1971–) American comedic actress (MADtv, co-host of Dinner and a Movie)
David Krumholtz (1978–) American actor (NUMB3RS)
Jenny Lewis (1976–) American musician and former child actress
Matt Lucas (1974–) English comedy actor
Michael Lucas (1972–) Russian-born porn star
Jamie Luner (1971–) American actress (Melrose Place)
Natasha Lyonne (1979–) American film/television actress (American Pie)
Gabriel Macht (1972–) American film actor
Idina Menzel (1971–) American actress, singer and songwriter
Seth Meyers (1973–) American actor and comedian (Saturday Night Live)
Tracy-Ann Oberman (1970–) English television actress (Eastenders)
Gwyneth Paltrow (1972–) Academy Award-winning American actress and singer
Adam Pascal (1970–) American actor (Rent)
Amanda Peet (1972–) American film actress
Joaquin Phoenix (1974–) Academy Award-nominated and Golden Globe-winning American film actor (Walk the Line)
Rain Phoenix (1973–) American actress/musician
River Phoenix (1970–1993) Academy Award-nominated American film actor
Summer Phoenix (1978–) American actress and model
Pink (1979–) Grammy Award-winning American singer and actress
Josh Radnor (1976–) American actor (How I Met Your Mother)
Leah Remini (1970–) American actress (The King of Queens)
Simon Rex (1974–) American actor and model
Michael Rosenbaum (1972–) American film and television actor (Smallvile)
Tracee Ellis Ross (1972–) American actress, daughter of singer Diana Ross
Eli Roth (1972–) American film actor, director, producer and writer
Maya Rudolph (1972–) American actress/comedian, cast member of Saturday Night Live
Keri Russell (1976–) Golden Globe Award-winning American actress and dancer (Felicity, The Upside of Anger)
Winona Ryder (1971–) Academy Award-nominated American film actress
John Safran (1972- ) Australian comedian/filmmaker
Fred Savage (1976–) American actor and television director
Miriam Shor (1971–) American film/television actress (Big Day)
Sarah Silverman (1970–) American stand-up comedian, actress, and writer
Alicia Silverstone (1976–) American actress and former fashion model (Clueless, Batman and Robin)
Ione Skye (1971–) English-born American actress
Lindsay Sloane (1977–) American actress
Bahar Soomekh (1975–) Iranian-born American actress (Crash)
Tori Spelling (1973–) American actress (Beverly Hills 90210)
Jordana Spiro (1977–) American television actress (My Boys)
Rachel Stevens (1978–) English singer and occasional actress/model
Matt Stone (1971–) American animator, film director, screenwriter, actor and voice actor (South Park)
Danny Strong (1974–) American film/television actor
Mageina Tovah (1979 - ) American actress
Kevin Weisman (1970–) American film/television actor
Rachel Weisz (1971–) Academy Award and Golden Globe-winning, BAFTA-nominated English actress
Jennifer Westfeldt (1971–) American actress and writer (Kissing Jessica Stein)
Marissa Jaret Winokur (1973–) American film, television and stage actress (Hairspray stage version)
Noah Wyle (1971–) American film/television actor
Nikki Ziering (1971–) American model and actress
Ethan Zohn (1973–) Survivor: Africa winner and actor
Arianne Zuker (1974–) American soap opera actress
*1960s*


Paula Abdul (1962–) American actress, dancer, choreographer, singer, and television personality
Ronni Ancona (1968–) Scottish impressionist/actress
Patricia Arquette (1968–) Golden Globe-nominated American actress
Hank Azaria (1964–) Emmy Award-winning American actor
David Baddiel (1964–) English comedian, actor, novelist and television presenter
David Alan Basche (1968–) American actor
Randall Batinkoff (1968–) American film/television actor (For Keeps?)
Mary Kay Bergman (1961–1999) American voice actress (South Park)
Troy Beyer (1964–) American film director, screenwriter and actress
Craig Bierko (1964–) American film/television actor (Cinderella Man)
Jack Black (1969–) American film actor and musician
Yasmine Bleeth (1968–) American television/film actress (Baywatch)
Lisa Bonet (1967–) American film/television actress (The Cosby Show)
Helena Bonham Carter (1966–) Academy-Award nominated English film/television actress
Matthew Broderick (1962–) American film and stage actor (Ferris Bueller's Day Off, The Producers)
Gabrielle Carteris (1961–) American actress (Beverly Hills 90210)
Phoebe Cates (1963–) American film actress (Fast Times at Ridgemont High)
Scott Cohen (1964–) American film/television actor
Mindy Cohn (1966–) American television actress (The Facts of Life)
David Cross (1964–) American actor/comedian
Dean Devlin (1962–) former actor, now producer and screenwriter
Don Diamont (1961–) American soap opera actor (The Young and the Restless)
Robert Downey Jr. (1965–) Academy Award-nominated American actor and musician (Iron Man)
Rachel Dratch (1966–) American comedienne (Saturday Night Live)
David Duchovny (1960–) Golden Globe Award-winning American television and film actor (The X-Files)
Lisa Edelstein (1967–) American actress (House)
Jon Favreau (1966–) American actor/director
Vanessa Feltz (1962–) English television personality and actress
Dan Futterman (1967–) American actor and an Academy Award-nominated screenwriter
Jeff Garlin (1962–) American comic actor (Curb Your Enthusiasm)
Brad Garrett (1960–) three-time Emmy Award-winning American actor and comedian
Gina Gershon (1962–) American film actress
Jami Gertz (1965–) American film/television actress
Melissa Gilbert (1964–) American former child actress, served two terms as president of the Screen Actors Guild
Judy Gold (1962–) American stand-up comedian and actress
Bill Goldberg (1966-) Currently inactive wrestler that wrestled for both WCW and WWE and American film/television actor
Jennifer Grey (1960–) American actress (Dirty Dancing)
Arye Gross (1960–) American film/television actor
Greg Grunberg (1966–) American film/television actor (Heroes)
Annabelle Gurwitch (1961–) American comedic actress, hostess of TBS's Dinner and a Movie
Daryl Hannah (1960–) American film actress (Splash)
Jessica Hecht (1965–) American film/stage actress
Monica Horan (1963–) American television actress (Everybody Loves Raymond)
Helen Hunt (1963–) Emmy, Golden Globe and Academy Award-winning American actress
Jason Isaacs (1963–) English film actor
Sean Kanan (1966–) American soap opera actor (General Hospital)
Mathieu Kassovitz (1967–) French actor, director, screenwriter, considered one of contemporary France's top young film talents
Paul Kaye (1965–) English comedian and writer
Heather Paige Kent (1969–) American television actress
Marc Kudisch (1966–) American stage actor
Lisa Kudrow (1963–) Emmy Award and SAG-winning American actress (Friends)
Juliet Landau (1965–) American actress, daughter of Martin Landau and Barbara Bain
John Lehr (1967–) American actor/comedian (10 Items or Less)
Jennifer Jason Leigh (1962–) Hollywood film actress
Courtney Love (1964–) rock musician and Golden Globe-nominated actress, known as lead singer for the now-defunct alternative rock band Hole
Joshua Malina (1966–) American film and stage actor
Camryn Manheim (1961–) American actress (The Practice)
Cindy Margolis (1965–) American actress/model, included in 2000 Guinness Book of World Records as a result of being the "most downloaded" person in 1999
Julianna Margulies (1966–) American film/television actress (ER)
Marlee Matlin (1965–) Academy Award-winning American actress (Children of a Lesser God)
Debra Messing (1968–) Emmy Award-winning American actress (Will & Grace)
Dina Meyer (1968–) American film/television actress (Saw films)
Ari Meyers (1969–) American actress (Kate & Allie)
Maia Morgenstern (1962–) Romanian film and stage actress (The Passion of the Christ)
Rob Morrow (1962–) American actor (Northern Exposure, Numbers)
Sophie Okonedo (1969–) Academy Award-nominated English actress (Hotel Rwanda)
Sarah Jessica Parker (1965–) Golden Globe, Emmy-winning American actress
Sean Penn (1960–) Academy Award-winning American film actor
Jeremy Piven (1965–) American actor (Entourage)
Rain Pryor (1969–) American actress and comedian, daughter of Richard Pryor
Ted Raimi (1965–) American actor, brother of Spider-Man director Sam Raimi
Paul Rudd (1969–) American actor
Adam Sandler (1966–) American actor, comedian, producer, and musician
Rob Schneider (1963–) American actor, comedian, and screenwriter
Bitty Schram (1968–) Golden Globe-nominated American actress
Liev Schreiber (1967–) Tony Award-winning American actor
David Schwimmer (1966–) Emmy-nominated American actor and director (Friends)
Sam Seder (1966–) actor, comedian, writer, producer, director
Kyra Sedgwick (1965–) Emmy-nominated American actress
Ally Sheedy (1962–) American screen and stage actress ("Brat Pack" films The Breakfast Club and St. Elmo's Fire)
Pauly Shore (1968–) American actor and comedian
Jonathan Silverman (1966–) American film/television actor
Helen Slater (1963–) American film actress and singer-songwriter
Georgia Slowe (1966–) English actress
Rena Sofer (1968–) American actress
Jon Stewart (1962–) American comedian, actor, author, producer, host of The Daily Show
Amy Stiller (born August 9, 1961 in New York City, New York) is an American actress
Ben Stiller (1965–) American comedian, actor, and film director
Michael Vartan (1968–) French-born American film/television actor (Monster-in-Law)
Steven Weber (1961–) American film/television actor
Scott Wolf (1968–) American actor (Party of Five)
Ian Ziering (1964–) American actor (Beverly Hills 90210)
*1950s*


Caroline Aaron (1957–) American actress and producer
Jason Alexander (1959–) American actor (Seinfeld)
Adam Arkin (1956–) American television, film, and stage actor
Tom Arnold (1959–) American actor and comedian
Rosanna Arquette (1959–) American actress, film director, and film producer
Ellen Barkin (1954–) American actress
Robby Benson (1956–) American actor, former teen idol
Sandra Bernhard (1955–) American actress and comedian
Mike Binder (1958–) American screenwriter, film director and actor
Jerry Butler (1959–) American pornographic actor, one of the most popular male performers in the 1980s
Kate Capshaw (1953–) American actress (Indiana Jones)
Katie Couric (1957–) American media personality, appeared in Shark Tale
Jamie Lee Curtis (1958–) Golden Globe-winning American film actress, successful writer of books for children
Daniel Day-Lewis (1957–) Academy Award-winning British-born actor
Fran Drescher (1957–) American film and television actress
Ben Elton (1959–) English comedian, actor and writer
Tovah Feldshuh (1952–) American actress, singer, and playwright
Harvey Fierstein (1954–) American actor, author, and singer
Carrie Fisher (1956–) American film actress, novelist (Star Wars)
Al Franken (1951–) American comedian, actor, author, screenwriter, political commentator and radio host
Stephen Fry (1957–) English comedian, author, actor and filmmaker
Mira Furlan (1955–) Croatian actress/singer
Kathie Lee Gifford (1953–) American singer, songwriter, and actress
Joanna Gleason (1950–) Canadian-born actress
Jeff Goldblum (1952–) Academy Award nominated American film actor
Henry Goodman (1950–) English theatre actor
Steve Guttenberg (1958–) American actor
Mary Hart (1950–) American former actress and television personality (Entertainment Tonight)
Nina Hartley (1959–) American adult film actress
Amy Irving (1953–) American actress
Ron Jeremy (1953–) American adult film actor
Toni Kalem (1956–) American film, television actress, screenwriter and director
Carol Kane (1952–) Academy Award-nominated American actress
Julie Kavner (1950–) American film/television actress (voice of Marge on the The Simpsons)
Richard Kind (1956–) American actor
John Landis (1950–) American actor, director, writer, and producer
Carol Leifer (1956–) American comedienne and actress
Dani Levy (1957–) Swiss/German filmmaker, theatrical director, actor
Jon Lovitz (1957–) American actor and comedian
Joan Lunden (1950–) American broadcaster (Good Morning America), has also acted
Howie Mandel (1955–) Canadian comedian and actor
Melanie Mayron (1952–) American actress and director (Thirty Something)
Kay Mellor (1950–) English actress, scriptwriter and director
Larry Miller (1953–) American stand-up comedian, actor
Rick Moranis (1953–) Canadian comic actor
Don Most (1953–) American actor (Happy Days)
Bebe Neuwirth (1958–) Tony Award-winning American theater, television, and film actress
Laraine Newman (1952–) American comedienne and actress
Ken Olin (1954–) American actor, director and producer
Mandy Patinkin (1952–) American actor of stage and screen
Lorna Patterson (1956–) American film, stage and television actress
Scott Patterson (1958–) American actor (Gilmore Girls)
David Paymer (1954–) American character actor
Ron Perlman (1950–) film/television actor (Hellboy)
Kevin Pollak (1957–) American actor, impressionist and comedian
Paul Reiser (1957–) American actor, author and stand-up comedian (Mad About You)
Tanya Roberts (1954–) American actress (Charlie's Angels)
Mimi Rogers (1956–) American actress and poker player
Roseanne Barr (1952–) American actress, writer, talk-show host and comedienne
Alan Rosenberg (1950–) American actor, 24th president of the Screen Actors Guild
Katey Sagal (1954–) American actress, singer, and writer (Married... with Children)
Bob Saget (1956–) American actor, stand-up comedian and game show host
Herschel Savage (1955–) American pornographic actor and porn movie director
Richard Schiff (1955–) American actor (The West Wing)
Steven Seagal (1951–) American action movie actor, producer, writer, director and singer
Jerry Seinfeld (1954–) Emmy Award and Golden Globe Award-winning American comedian, actor, and writer
Jane Seymour (1951 - ) English-born film/television actress
Wendie Jo Sperber (1958–2005) American television/movie actress
Annie Sprinkle (1954–) American prostitute, stripper, porn film star, cable television host, porn magazine editor/writer, and sex film producer
Howard Stern (1954–) American radio and TV personality, media mogul, humoist, actor and author
Stephen Tobolowsky (1951–) American actor
Robert Trebor (1953–) American actor (Hercules, Xena)
Debra Winger (1955–) Academy Award–nominated American actress
Mare Winningham (1959–) American film and television actress
*1940s*


Bob Balaban (1945–) American actor and director
Richard Belzer (1944–) American stand up comedian, writer and actor
Albert Brooks (1947–) Academy Award-nominated American actor, writer, comedian and director
James Caan (1940–) Academy Award, Emmy and Golden Globe-nominated American film, stage and television actor
Nell Carter (1948–2003) Tony Award-winning American singer and film, stage, and television actress
Peter Coyote (1941–) American actor and author
Billy Crystal (1947–) American actor, writer, producer, comedian and film director
Larry David (1947–) Emmy-winning American actor, writer, comedian, producer and film director
Michael Douglas (1944–) Academy Award-winning American actor and producer
Richard Dreyfuss (1947–) Academy Award-winning American actor
Bob Dylan (1941–) singer-songwriter, author, musician and poet, also appeared in several films
Richard Elfman (1949–) American film director, writer and actor
Harrison Ford (1942–) Academy Award-nominated American actor
Bonnie Franklin (1944–) American actress
Victor Garber (1949–) Emmy award nominated Canadian film, stage and television actor and singer
Paul Michael Glaser (1943–) American actor (Starsky & Hutch)
Scott Glenn (1941–) American actor
Christopher Guest (1948–) Lord Haden-Guest, American actor/director
Goldie Hawn (1945–) Academy Award-winning American film actress, director and producer
Dan Hedaya (1940–) American character actor
Barbara Hershey (1948–) American actress, known for her many film roles
Xaviera Hollander (1943–) Indonesia-born call girl, madam and actress
Madeline Kahn (1942–1999) Academy Award-nominated American actress of film, television, and theater
Gabe Kaplan (1945–) American actor, comedian, and professional poker player
Andy Kaufman (1949–1984) American entertainer
Judy Kaye (1948–) Tony-award-winning American singer and actress
Lainie Kazan (1940–) American actress and singer
Robert Klein (1942–) American stand-up comedian and occasional actor
Kevin Kline (1947–) Academy Award and Tony Award-winning American stage and film actor
Richard Kline (1944–) American actor and television director
Sherry Lansing (1944–) American former CEO of Paramount Studios and actress
Michael Lembeck (1948–) American actor and director
Eugene Levy (1946–) Canadian actor, director, producer and writer
Richard Lewis (1947–) American comedian and actor
Maureen Lipman (1946–) English film, television & theatre actress
Peggy Lipton (1947–) American television actress and socialite (The Mod Squad)
Stephen Macht (1942–) American actor
Miriam Margolyes (1941–) English character actress
Richard Masur (1948–) American actor
Bette Midler (1945–) American singer, actress, and comedian, also known as The Divine Miss M
Olivia Newton-John (1948–) English-born Australian pop singer and actress
Frank Oz (1944–) English-born American film director, actor and puppeteer
David Proval (1942–) American actor (The Sopranos)
Gilda Radner (1946–1989) American comedian and actress (Saturday Night Live)
Harold Ramis (1944–) American actor, director, and writer
Harry Reems (1947–) American theater and adult film actor
Rob Reiner (1947–) American actor, director, producer, writer and anti-tobacco activist; son of Carl Reiner
Peter Riegert (1947–) American film/television actor
Garry Shandling (1949–) American comedian and actor
Wallace Shawn (1943–) American actor and writer
Harry Shearer (1943–) American comedic actor and writer
Brent Spiner (1949–) American actor (Star Trek: The Next Generation)
Ben Stein (1944–) American lawyer, economist, law professor, actor, comedian, and former White House speechwriter
Barbra Streisand (1942–) two-time Academy Award-winning American singer, theatre and film actress, composer, film producer and director
Jeffrey Tambor (1944–) American film/television actor (Hellboy, Arrested Development)
Jessica Walter (1941–) American film/television actress (Arrested Development)
Zoë Wanamaker (1949–) American-born English actress
Lesley Ann Warren (1946–) Academy Award-nominated American stage, film and television actress
Anson Williams (1949–) American actor (Happy Days)
Henry Winkler (1945–) American actor, director, producer and author (Happy Days)
*1930s*


Anouk Aimée (1932–) French film actress
Woody Allen (1935–) Academy Award-winning American film director, writer, actor, and comedian
Alan Arkin (1934–) Academy Award-winning American film actor, director
Barbara Barrie (1931–) American actress and author of children's books
Richard Benjamin (1938–) American actor/film director
Steven Berkoff (1937–) English actor, writer and director
Claire Bloom (1931–) English film and stage actress
Bernard Bresslaw (1934–1993) English comedian and actor
Eleanor Bron (1938–) English actress
Dyan Cannon (1937–) three-time Academy Award-nominated American film and television actress, editor, producer and director
Eddie Carmel (1936–1972) entertainer known as "The Jewish Giant"
Joan Collins (1933–) English actress and bestselling author
Jerry Douglas (1932–) American television actress (The Young and the Restless)
Marty Feldman (1934–1982) English writer, comedian and film and television actor
Fenella Fielding (c. 1930–) English actress
Jonathan Goldsmith (born September 26, 1938) is an American actor.
Elliott Gould (1938–) Academy Award-nominated American film/television actor
Charles Grodin (1935–) American actor and former cable talk show host
Estelle Harris (1932–) American actress (Seinfeld)
Judd Hirsch (1935–) American actor (Taxi, NUMB3RS)
Dustin Hoffman (1937–) two-time Oscar winning American actor
Tony Jay (1933–2006) English/American actor
Harvey Keitel (1939–) Academy Award-nominated American actor
Walter Koenig (1936–) American actor, writer, teacher and director (Star Trek)
Yaphet Kotto (1937–) American actor,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



Once again Bear proves he's a Polish Jew, rather than a Polish Catholic.

Besides, it's no wonder why Jews make for such great actors / actresses, they are great liars, and bullshit artists, after-all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually, Polish women are typically kind of slim compared to their Western European / American counterparts.

You're very, very ignorant, and Chimp like, you can tell you struggle to be a Human.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So compared to fat people, polish women look kind of slim.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Adolf was also anti-Polish, and your anti-Polish sentiments are like that of Nazis.

But, because the Liberals, many of them Jewish Liberals tell you that Jews, and dark skinned minorities are oppressed, and picked on, but don't mention Poles, you really believe that one prejudices is okay, and one is not okay depending on who it's against.

Really says something about your stupidity.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Peanuts, stock boy.
You’ve already admittted nobody wants you around.
When did you lose control of yourself and fuck up your life?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Poles are more attractive typically than Westerners.

These Party clips at the Polish Sunrise festival of "Typical Polish teens, and twenty somethings" proves it too well.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


For 80k in Poland, he can probably retire and stay drunk for the rest of his life.


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hate to break the news to you brah, but those women aren't very hot at all, decent looking, but not giving me a chubby. Look at the bottom one, she looks like an orangutang.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You’re a little below average looking and there’s about 20 guys I know who are bigger than you, not to mention professionals, who frequent the gym and make good, honest money.

Now about you not being able to control your attitude...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



When did I say such a thing?

I've made many Friends, and Acquaintances in the past year living in Pawling, New York, including bar mates, and also neighbors, and others.

Pawling's a very friendly town, as for Putnam Lake, no it's pretty terrible, unfriendly, and aggressive.

Although, in Pawling it's mostly country people, and suburban people, while Putnam Lake's always had a lot of people from the Bronx, Yonkers, Queens, and Brooklyn.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Do you have split personalities?
You have posted in the past that you have been fired several times from menial labor jobs and you always blame it on their nationalities, such as “Italians are assholes”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not really, I've always heard I've got very nice eyes, and nice lips.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You don’t.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I've never said anything about being fired, I said I quit, because my Italian bosses were so disrespectful, always grumpy, they even gave me a guilt trip for trying to not come in when very sick, they also lied to me, and manipulated me constantly, the last straw was when they told me to stay a 11 hour shift, but initially told me a 9 hour shift. (They told me the boss which always comes in at 5:30 that day, would not come in until 7:30, sure as sh*t the boss came in at 5:30, and when I got slightly pissed off, they told on my parents, and I was over 31 years old at the time.
(That's when I quit)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Every girl I've spoken too liked my eyes a lot.

Let's see a pic of yourself, then?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There are people I PM with; they are not psychotic nazis.
You are a psychotic nazi.
I have deep blue eyes.
And I get along great with Italians; they know I’ll never come to work inebriated.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I can only imagine the girls who actually will have a conversation with you for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



_I've never come to work when inebriated, either._

Southern Italians kind of suck, they're often very aggressive, fussy, and unfriendly.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Only towards Pollacks.
Italians hate Pollacks and are only mildly tolerant of the Irish.
I work mostly with Italians and Germans...great people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL, Southern Italians are f*cked up, way more so than Poles, or Irish.

I had an Italian steal my bike, and put a gun to my head, he was also supposed to be "MY Friend" from like 7 years old.
He eventually went to jail for stealing a car, and then again for stabbing a cab driver.

Another Italian friend I knew since 4 years of age, started pushing me in a bar for no reason one week, to try, and impress girls, the week before that he had been friendly towards me.

Another Italian did hard drugs, and shot himself, He was actually my second friend I made.

Then there's the Italians who threw rocks at geese in Putnam Lake, and only my Polish American friend, and myself tried to stop it.

Not to mention the Italian ring-leader stealing out of cars, who my Hungarian friend, and myself warned not to do it, sure as sh*t he got caught.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Get a job.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So says the guy who's on here more than me. LMFAO.

You obviously don't work much, and also refuse to show yourself, while mocking others on jobs, or looks.

You're making Jews look like massive hypocrites, although almost all Jews I've met in person, or online have all been hypocrites.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You don’t get it...Italians hate Pollacks.
The parents hated you and instigated your friends to turn on you.
Just like your father did to you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, it's normal behavior to put guns to people's heads that are your friend, or to stab cab drivers?
Hahaha, okay, good joke.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m at work.
My systems are working.
I get my stuff done so fast and flawless I can spend time here and listen to several Torah lectures a day.
And my boss sits right next to me.
That’s how valuable I am to him.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Just as normal as being a keyboard Nazi.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are probably thinking of the ignorant masses and I tend to agree.  The T-34 was the most groundbreaking tank of the Great Patriotic war and not that I'm saying the Germans did not perform well or make good tanks themselves (especially guns!) but the Germans copied it as soon as they could.

I suspect if Russia really fell behind it was in the late 60's with the 2nd or 3rd generation of computer technology.  They still could produce any ONE thing they wanted on par with the west but as a whole their tech fell behind.  In a terrible way a 1980's war would have been interesting.

Before we get too friendly though, them Jewish comments you made in the initial post really turned me off to be honest.  Are you ok with Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Germans I've met in person are actually better than Italians, or Irish.

I'll admit it, they're typically more relaxed, less likely to be aggressive, harder working, and more humble, and intelligent than Italians, or Irish.

But, so I've found are Poles, Hungarians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, Swedes, Norwegians etc. etc.

Only Europeans that are worse than Italians, or Irish I've found are actually Albanians, and that's not even by much.

Note, that I don't really consider Jews as European, but they too seem to be worse than Italians, or Irish.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


He wants Jews exterminated.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your Internet “PhD” sound bites are boring as all hell.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Show me where I've ever said such a thing?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


You posted it and AZ pointed it out.
The search function has been disabled.
Don’t post things you don’t want people to read amd remember.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Well, just say it, I'll say it.  Jews aren't even a sub race of ppl.  "They" are the same and equal to all of us other idiot ppl on this planet and deserve equal treatment.

You'll say that, right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I've never said on this forum that I want Jews to be directly exterminated, Once, or twice I have said Jews resisted assimilation for 2,000 years as an insult to the countries that didn't assimilate with, and that considering Jews are a mish-mash of cultures, and ethnicity's, they should just shut-up and assimilate to extinction.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


He won’t.
Shit4Brains wants Jews wiped off the face of the Earth.
He simply won’t repeat it until he loses his kewll.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You have already stated explicilty that you despise Jews regardless of religiousity.
You want a Jew free world.
You’ve said it several times.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Why is 2,000 years of rejecting the Love of Christ as a mish-mash of cultures who reject assimilation to the countries they lived in as an "Insult" to nations, somehow a culture worth preserving?

Keep in mind, Jews themselves often wish other groups the same fate, or ultimately their own.

Look at Barbara Spectre as an example.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well just say it then.  Do you think Jews are equal?  Prove him wrong!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I, and my people don't have the power to even do such a thing Now-a-days.

But, Liberals Jewish, Germanic + French are doing EXACTLY that.

They are supporting the White European cultures to vanish, by diversity, and multiculturalism. (Balkanization replacement)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I certainly don't think Jews, and Poles are equal in terms of morality, or consciousness. (With my Poles beating about the whole World in this aspect)


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ah, so you don't think Jews are equal.  Man, just spit it out.  Be proud of who you are and what you believe unless you think you're wrong.  Don't cower like a scared 5 year old girl!

I disagree with you and think racists are the scum of the earth.  

BTW, you have a logic problem.  Right or Wrong most folks are just the religion of their parents.  That doesn't make them special,


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There we go!!!
Good old NT burning all non-believers in the Eternal Lake of Fire.
So we see that all of your racism originates in your “scripture”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Since when was anti-Jewish sentiments a form of "Racism", exactly?

What's wrong with Racism, anyways?

There's absolutely no evidence of racial equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



In some ways I respect Jesus, but ultimately I'm Agnostic.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No, you’re not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm an Agnostic who was brought up Catholic.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re actually an asshole who has acheived nothing on a personal basis.
Get a job or career.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No one believes you're not unemployed here, I mean you're on more than me. Hahaha.

I on the other hand am working on, and off.

One of my old customers a personal friend too, also pays like 75 dollars an hour.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We know...
You deliver a package once a week for you daddy for $100.00.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm still helping my parents move from Putnam Lake, NY, to Pawling, NY.
A large part on why I haven't been too desperate for a full time job yet.

But, I am a gardener for my neighbor, and a mover for my old customer.

With that, I make some Beer, and food money.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re a bum and have been helping your parents for more than a year now.
Your parents are treating you like the 5 year old you really are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My dad has like 10,000 Books, and 10,000 CD's, of course it takes a long time to sort through them, and bring them up.

But, without me, they'd have to hire someone probably at 20 dollars an hour, or so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Another old customer is a Bat catcher, and he was looking to hire me,  I'd take it, but the season is over for that.

I'd love to work for him, he's super-friendly, and nice.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Get out of that toxic house and hire someone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



This week I'm going to make in 5 hours of work, more than I used to make at the Feed store in 38 hours of work a week.

I'm certainly okay with that.

These odd jobs pay a lot better than the Feed store ever did.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re waiting to inherit and your toxic parents allow this?
Your parents make good money; get out of there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I think my parents assets are up to about  1.8 million now.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Average by mid to upper 50s.
What about your life?
They won’t cut you out of their will.
You come across as very weak willed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Average assets where?
Perhaps in Scarsdale?

Certainly not in the whole of NYC metro, much less the whole of the U.S.A.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It’s obvious you don’t have close friends.
1.8 million in Jewish neighborhoods is on the low skew of retirement savings.
And that doesn’t include non-liquid assets.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Scarsdale?
You don’t read much.
I know people who retire on 10-30 million.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



News-flash only 20% of Jewish  households were millionaires, that means probably more like 10% of Jewish households are at 1.8 million.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Scarsdale's net worth according to this is 1.4 million.

https://www.point2homes.com/US/Neighborhood/NY/Scarsdale-Demographics.html


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hah!
You believe everything you read?

Now about you being socially inept and your parents treating you a 5 year old.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah, sure.
I’d love to see the categories of assets not included in this list.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I believe factual based data, before some big-mouth Jew who hasn't studied the subject, in the first place.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A lot of Zionists have promoted death, war, and genocide against Muslims  on this forum.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You also believe you and your parents have a normal relationship.
You haven’t studied the subject; you simply Googled a phrase and posted a Link.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


You have a toxic relationship with your parents and with yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Two of my early close friends have been jail-bound for serious offensive, including the Italian one I mentioned earlier, the other one is dead who shot himself Italian too, then there's the one Hungarian who made fun of Poles in front of me with his German friend, the rest of them moved to Southern states, except one who 
left because I got in a racist brawl with Blacks who were picking on a White girl at the bar.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



On this thread a bunch of Zionists promoted Muslim war deaths here.

4 million Muslims killed by U.S.A since 1990?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No they haven’t.

Back to your core issue...
Your toxic and parasitic relationship with your parents.
Not to mention your terror of failure.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Didn't your Mother or Messiah teach you that two wrongs don't make a right?  New Testament remember.  Samaratins, Camels, Needles and not getting into heaven.  Go buy the book if you care about religion which it appears you do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Typical dishonest Jew, those Zionists on that thread are more for death, and destruction on this forum, than I've ever called for.
WTF?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Focus...
You are dysfunctional as is your relationship with your parents.
I would presume your father is abusive.
You need therapy and don’t have to tell your parents.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nonsense, I have a very close relationship with my Dad. 

LOL, you sure talk a lot of shit, for someone who knows nothing.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 18, 2018)

i think that the Polish President is with President Trump at the Whitehouse .   Did the Polish Gent take the chance and fly over here in a Polish airplane with a Polish Pilot eh ??


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

Stupid squabble, stupid thread. The OP is so ignorant that he does not know that there are Poles who are of the Jewish faith. In the end, who the hell cares? A person who does good, finds something that advances the human condition, is notable in history. Why does a person's religion matter?

It would be so much better to discuss which religions encourage education among young girls and boys and which try to impede it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You don’t.
He’s too hugh in your eyes.
The proof is you’re in your 30s and still at home even though you’re a “genius”.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Stupid squabble, stupid thread. The OP is so ignorant that he does not know that there are Poles who are of the Jewish faith. In the end, who the hell cares? A person who does good, finds something that advances the human condition, is notable in history. Why does a person's religion matter?
> 
> It would be so much better to discuss which religions encourage education among young girls and boys and which try to impede it.


Sobie’s father hates Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid squabble, stupid thread. The OP is so ignorant that he does not know that there are Poles who are of the Jewish faith. In the end, who the hell cares? A person who does good, finds something that advances the human condition, is notable in history. Why does a person's religion matter?
> ...



He certainly has read about Madoff, Mogilevich, and Wall-street in general, as monstrosities of the "Modern era" by your tribe.

But, I didn't find out until my 20's.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


He’s a Professer...and an asshole.
And you are dependent on his approval.
Toxic.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


He waited until your 20s to put you on anti-psychotic meds?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He was a History Teacher in prison, although he could've probably been a History professor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He worked in his 20's in a White Plains group home, and said all his patients were basically Jews who were pushed too hard by their parents, until they become neurotic - psychotic.

That's probably why he didn't push me too hard.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You inferred quite a prestigious position months ago.
You even lie for your father.
Was he a prisoner?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You need to escape your self-imposed prison.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He made in the 1990's about 100K a year, doing the job of teaching prisoners at BOCES.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

Yom Kippur...bye for now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, says the Jew who's on here more than me,  so you obviously don't have much of a job, or good friends, either.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Everybody in the 1990s made about 100K.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What?
The median household income in 2015 was just over 55K a year.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Friends are for Shabbos and High Holidays.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not for professionals.
I was on Wall Street and so were most of my friends.
Statistics are bullshit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL, did you have your Elder's of Zion meeting on Wall Street?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I was there. Tons of Polish jokes flying around.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid squabble, stupid thread. The OP is so ignorant that he does not know that there are Poles who are of the Jewish faith. In the end, who the hell cares? A person who does good, finds something that advances the human condition, is notable in history. Why does a person's religion matter?
> ...



I know that Sobie does. I didn't know about his father. I was a history major so I know the origins of antisemitism, but intellectually and emotionally, I can't wrap my head around it. Why would anyone hate someone on the basis of religion and live to advance lies about other people? Build buildings in which to murder men, women, and children, and send trains to bring them to their deaths. I've seen the videos of what the Nazis did, and all that I can say is that I can hardly keep from vomiting at sight of them.

Each religion has a wealth of spirituality and wisdom acquired through the ages. Actually, it was a noted Christian theologian and author who told me, in a receiving line, (I'm paraphrasing here) that there is a ton of BS out there in the religion world, and you've got to parse it and go for the itty-bitty truth.

My dear, dear father (RIP) was an Irish Catholic. I came home from school one day at around age ten. One of my RC classmates had to told me that Jews were going to hell. I had a dear friend who was Jewish. My father dried my eyes when I went to him that night, distressed about this, and spoke words that have remained with me for all the decades that have followed: "do not believe everything that you hear." 

We are all here together on this earth.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 18, 2018)

Join the club. People have hated Jews for 4k+ years. I enjoy being hated for something I cannot control.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2018)

What a retarded thread.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...


The Napoleonic elite was kin to the French revolutionaries, who were anti-Christian. Napoleon himself was not Christian. He persecuted Christians.

The Spanish have been unfairly vilified by English historians. Most Native Americans died from Old World diseases brought accidentally by the Europeans.
Also consider: The Real Inquisition | National Review and Inventing the Crusades | Thomas F. Madden

Regarding King Leopold, we can ask was he really Catholic? Remember the late 1800s and early 1900s was the golden age of atheism and the European elite was often anti-Christian.

I would also argue that the British elite and especially the Nazis were anti-Christian: The Nazis and Christianity


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 18, 2018)

What group is not hated by the Jews?

Israel admits forcibly injecting Ethiopian Jews with Depo-Provera

So much racism in Hollywood history.

Here's Jewish racist Al Jolson demeaning African Americans.


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 18, 2018)

The Israelis love killing children.  Here's one of their atrocities:


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 18, 2018)

On this and every other thread, there is an adamant refusal to break down the Abrahamic religions (Jewish, Christian, Muslim) into the individual groups/cults/sects in which the people claiming membership in each of these religions reside.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What's wrong is my race of my superior ppl are going to get the upper hand some prime numbered day and smash your race of ppl who invested in the wrong type of nuclear power.  500 years later your race of ppl will get lucky thanks to geographic isolation or something and be superior.  Modern America is great.  A Bosnian and a Serb walk into a bar and get in a fight and break a shelf.  The bar tender breaks it up, they apologize in hopes the cops don't come and the bartender says "if one of you two brothers were black I would have shot you but as it is I know brothers fight."  Point is, except for the random NAZI we can't tell the difference between have the genocidal groups on the planet because blacks stick out soo obviously (not that picking on blacks is right.  We just can't tell Aussies from Brits or Croats from Serbs or whatever on the whole)  Maybe that will bring humanity together lol.

Its a long slippery slope to slavery and genocide.  Humans apparently have it in us to want to pass on genetics most similar to their own.  Its one of the things we must fight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*"PS----HANDEL was jewish"*

This is Cultural Appropriation and 100% INACCURATE of course like the majority of those who do the Cultural Appropriation thing.

He was Lutheran, his ENTIRE family going back many Centuries was Evangelical Lutheran. The two academically acknowledged biographic books about him also corroborate that his ENTIRE family going back Centuries was Evangelical Lutheran - "Handel" by Donald Burrows and "Handel: The Man and His Music" by Jonathan Keates.

Re. Chopin he produced some exquisite music of course near all for solo piano, but I especially think "Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65" written in 1846 for cello and piano is exceptional.

"Cello Sonata in G minor, Op.65"

I.   Allegro moderato in G minor.
II. Scherzo in D minor, Trio in D major.
III. Largo in B-flat major.
IV. Finale. Allegro in G minor, ending in G major.  

Duration = 30 minutes 5 seconds.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Richard Wagner was and IS a God, Richard Wagner the greatest composer of soul music ever, music from his soul to our soul, immense, passionate, dramatic, genius and Music of the Gods composed by a God himself.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 18, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I thought this was a Classical thread, it is not, I was about to post something from Henryk Górecki but as not a Classical thread I will not, why waste something so great to be posted in a big argument thread.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It is a matter of taste----Moloch is a  "god"  too------he thrives on the burnt up bodies of little babies-------TOSS 'em in to the fiery pit and join  your  "god" in a
fantastic orgasm


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Why would anyone think Racism is necessarily linked to violence?

What most of the genocides are really done for is greed, rather than racism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



If Karlowicz hadn't died kind of young, he might've been like another Wagner.

He composed this piece at age 21.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



My guess is that Irosie meant Mendelsohn, rather than Handel was Jewish. 
(But, who knows)
Considering Irosie blames Poland so much for the Holocaust, and the Pogroms, and even the Catholic faith.
I don't really know what this creature thinks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Oh please, you might love, love, love Jews, but you certainly have no problems taking swipes at Poles, Catholics, Evangelicals, etc. etc.

It seems you don't walk the walk, but do attempt to talk the talk of BS.

Hypocrite, to say the very least.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



sorry  sobie-----BOTH.      Handel's father  "converted"  ------as to Mendelsohn----
he just kept the problem  LOW KEY.              I never BLAMED  Catholicism on the
poles------that religion was FOISTED on da poor innocent polacks so they could
be part of the   "HOLEY"  roman empire.    Polacks are catholic like Mexicans are catholic.     -----do not despair-----MADAME CURIE was a polack thru and thru----smart girl


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'll give you that greed is involved.

racism and violence go hand in hand.  

Here, go watch this and read between the lines: Guess Who's Coming to Dinner - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



I don't know, I'd say anti-Racism, and violence go hand, and hand.

The most historically violent European countries like Germany, Britain, France, Belgium etc. are now some of the most anti-Racist.

Let's not talk about ANTIFA.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Sobie-----REACTION FORMATION       Germany, Britain,  France  etc-----
are in  the throes of  REACTION FORMATION


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



I don't really buy the "Guilt" theory.

Irish are more Liberal than Austrians by a long shot, but Austrians historically have much more to be guilty for.

Although still, some Irish sub-cultures are pretty savage, like the IRA, or Gypsy Tinkers.

I'd definitely say Irish are at least slightly more violent than Poles.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Let me walk you towards it by using part of your own statement.

Germany was violent and racist in the 20th century.

Germany got stomped soo badly twice they are now very anti-racist and non-violent.

ANTIFA.....you want give up on the previous thread and your hatred of jews to talk about them?  What's on your mind about ANTIFA?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Germany was actually fairly tolerant towards Jews in WW1 under Kaiser Wilhelm, / Bethmann who keep in mind did nearly as much damage to Europe as did Hitler.

We just don't hear much about them, because ultimately Jews weren't victims much, if at all in WW1.

As for ANTIFA?
What?
They're notorious thug trouble-makers, especially in Europe.

While, I'm not denying some racist trouble makers, keep in mind Roof, or Breivik were in pretty tolerant societies.
As
opposed to Poland, Hungary, Slovakia, Czech, Ukraine, or Italy, Greece, etc. etc. which have a lot of Nationalists, and no trouble-makers like Roof, or Breivik.

I just think Western Europeans are brutal savages in comparison to other Whites, and they just happen to be Liberal, and unstable kooks too.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



ANTIFA, let's not drop that.  What's on your mind about them?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Toronado3800 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



How do you figure ANTIFA are innocent?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You mentioned them not me buddy.  Did I say they are innocent or good?


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I have never taken any "swipe" at the Polish people; neither Catholic nor Jewish. But when people commit wrongs and try to defend their wrongs by hiding behind their religions, be it Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, Muslim," YES, i will go against them. Why should evangelicals be defended, with their record?

My parents, a Russian/Polish mother and an Irish Catholic father, were married in a Polish-speaking RC church on Long Island, my mother's church, during WWII on my father's Christmas pass.

Why is it that I cannot stand with Jews? Jews who are Polish? Other Jews?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Moloch is not MY god, Moloch is of Satan the Antichrist. I am a Child of Christ, Our Lord The Messiah. Moloch would be the god now of the Pro-Abortion Crowd with their fanatical love of child sacrifice the killing of the most innocent as they slumber in the womb.

I always have liked Milton's description of Moloch in "Paradise Lost"

"First MOLOCH, horrid King besmear'd with blood 
Of human sacrifice, and parents tears, 

Though, for the noyse of Drums and Timbrels loud, 

Their children's cries unheard that passed through fire 
To his grim Idol. Him the AMMONITE 
Worshipt in RABBA and her watry Plain, 

In ARGOB and in BASAN, to the stream 
Of utmost ARNON. Nor content with such 
Audacious neighbourhood, the wisest heart 
Of SOLOMON he led by fraud to build 
His Temple right against the Temple of God 
On that opprobrious Hill, and made his Grove 
The pleasant Vally of HINNOM, TOPHET thence 
And black GEHENNA call'd, the Type of Hell."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You said here that Poles of Catholic, or Protestant backgrounds should try harder with education.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

You hinted here that Poles were lazy, and hinted that Protestants were sleazy like the ones in Enron.

Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!

You hinted here that Southerners were lazy.

Crying Nazi pleads guilty - Told to leave Virginia within 8 hours!

You look down on Catholic's here.

LGBT attacks Christian pastor helping teens with same sex attraction if you do not stop we will kill

Mocking Christians here.

States full of good, REAL Americans sue to end DACA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You've never stood with Polish people, but only have taken swipes at them.

You do go berserk, with hysterics anytime people take swipes at Jews.

Keep in mind on this thread there's been a ton of anti-Polish sentiments by various users too, just for saying Jewish accomplishments are over-rated, which isn't even very prejudiced, nor insulting.

But, there's a ton of anti-Polish jokes, and anti-Polish mockery here, and you DID NOT recognize, or combat that.

Instead as usual you just went right in for the Jewish pity plight parade, because like always you put Jews first, and foremost.

Because you are a Jew, and you're not the only person claiming to be Polish here to do this, so does Bear, and Pete.

Although I do believe RayfromCleveland's actually of a real Polish background, and ChrisL.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I like Karlowicz, exceptionally talented and a tragedy he died so young I think he was skiing and got taken down when an avalanche occur.

Also another composer who was excellent is Karol Szymanowski, I decide on two works to illustrate.

"Nocturne and Tarantella in E minor Op. 28" for violin and piano composed in 1915 by Szymanowski. The duration is 10 minutes 35 seconds.


"String Quartet No. 1 in C Major Op. 37" composed in 1917 by Szymanowski. The duration is 19 minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



*"Handel's father "converted" *

What horsecrap his father did not convert, the entire family for Centuries was Evangelical Lutheran, if you want then I ask you to provide documentation to show the father converted, this of course you can not provide because it does not exist.

Anyone can attempt Cultural Appropriation, here I say that Osama Bin Laden was a Jew and ALSO St. Patrick was a Jew, there is NO documentation to illustrate this but I INSIST they BOTH were Jews so....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



*"but Austrians historically have much more to be guilty for."*

No we have not anything to be guilty for, no Guilt Trip crap also anyone who wants to attempt that GTFO.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

[
How do you explain that one?

I've never heard this, although I know Wagner was a bit of an anti-Semite, and also was the favorite composer of the Nazis.[/QUOTE]

Richard Wagner was and IS a God, Richard Wagner the greatest composer of soul music ever, music from his soul to our soul, immense, passionate, dramatic, genius and Music of the Gods composed by a God himself.[/QUOTE]

It is a matter of taste----Moloch is a  "god"  too------he thrives on the burnt up bodies of little babies-------TOSS 'em in to the fiery pit and join  your  "god" in a
fantastic orgasm[/QUOTE]

Moloch is not MY god, Moloch is of Satan the Antichrist. I am a Child of Christ, Our Lord The Messiah. Moloch would be the god now of the Pro-Abortion Crowd with their fanatical love of child sacrifice the killing of the most innocent as they slumber in the womb.

I always have liked Milton's description of Moloch in "Paradise Lost"

"First MOLOCH, horrid King besmear'd with blood
Of human sacrifice, and parents tears,

Though, for the noyse of Drums and Timbrels loud,

Their children's cries unheard that passed through fire
To his grim Idol. Him the AMMONITE
Worshipt in RABBA and her watry Plain,

In ARGOB and in BASAN, to the stream
Of utmost ARNON. Nor content with such
Audacious neighbourhood, the wisest heart
Of SOLOMON he led by fraud to build
His Temple right against the Temple of God
On that opprobrious Hill, and made his Grove
The pleasant Vally of HINNOM, TOPHET thence
And black GEHENNA call'd, the Type of Hell."[/QUOTE]

gory


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> [
> How do you explain that one?
> 
> I've never heard this, although I know Wagner was a bit of an anti-Semite, and also was the favorite composer of the Nazis.



Richard Wagner was and IS a God, Richard Wagner the greatest composer of soul music ever, music from his soul to our soul, immense, passionate, dramatic, genius and Music of the Gods composed by a God himself.[/QUOTE]

It is a matter of taste----Moloch is a  "god"  too------he thrives on the burnt up bodies of little babies-------TOSS 'em in to the fiery pit and join  your  "god" in a
fantastic orgasm[/QUOTE]

Moloch is not MY god, Moloch is of Satan the Antichrist. I am a Child of Christ, Our Lord The Messiah. Moloch would be the god now of the Pro-Abortion Crowd with their fanatical love of child sacrifice the killing of the most innocent as they slumber in the womb.

I always have liked Milton's description of Moloch in "Paradise Lost"

"First MOLOCH, horrid King besmear'd with blood
Of human sacrifice, and parents tears,

Though, for the noyse of Drums and Timbrels loud,

Their children's cries unheard that passed through fire
To his grim Idol. Him the AMMONITE
Worshipt in RABBA and her watry Plain,

In ARGOB and in BASAN, to the stream
Of utmost ARNON. Nor content with such
Audacious neighbourhood, the wisest heart
Of SOLOMON he led by fraud to build
His Temple right against the Temple of God
On that opprobrious Hill, and made his Grove
The pleasant Vally of HINNOM, TOPHET thence
And black GEHENNA call'd, the Type of Hell."[/QUOTE]

gory[/QUOTE]

Yes although in general I am not attracted to gory and also "Paradise Lost" one of the great works of literature.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

wrong----if Handel had been around during the time of your hero   ADOLF and saint
magda of the cyanide------he would have been gassed-----Mendelsohn too.    Claims
that Handel does not have jewish family background are a  COVER-UP


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Poles, and also Germans are definitely more talented musicians than Jews overall, or Blacks too.

Poles, and Germans tend to be underestimated, and Jews, and Blacks overestimated in musical ability.

Poles not only have proven to be one of the best at Classical composers as have been heavily discussed like Chopin, Penderecki, Gorecki, Szmanowski, Stokowski, Lutoslawski, Strawinski, Schostakovich, Karlowicz, Kilar,  or Panufnik etc. etc., but have a few good Jazz composers like Tomasz Stanko, Komeda, Jerzy Miller, or Michal Urbaniak,  and others, along with some good Metal Musicians like Pathfinder, Wilki,  Exlibris, Riverside, Black River,  Graveland, Webujacy Wiatr,Acid Drinkers, Vader, Decapitated, Mgla, Behemoth, Darzamat, Gotyna Kry, Furia, Dies Irae, Lux Occulta, Atrophia Red Sun, Hunter, Coma, Lost Soul, etc. etc.

Even in singular instruments, some really good drummers have been Poles like Gene Krupa, Inferno of Behemoth, Vitek of Decapitated, or Bobby Jarzombek etc.

Also the bassist Wojtek Pilochowski.

Then there's the founder of modern rock keyboards basically, being Pole Ray Manzarek.

Not to mention that Paul Gilbert, Ron Jarzombek, and Mariusz Goli are some excellent guitarists, and Poles.

Kotonski helped pioneer the electronic music scene

Breakout a Polish band kind of pioneered Metal, along with Blue Oyster Cult,  Led Zeppelin, and Black Sabbath..

Dick Dale invented surf rock, he's of Polish heritage, and looks too.

Then there's Polish Mazurkas, Polonaise etc. etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> wrong----if Handel had been around during the time of your hero   ADOLF and saint
> magda of the cyanide------he would have been gassed-----Mendelsohn too.    Claims
> that Handel does not have jewish family background are a  COVER-UP



Provide EVIDENCE please of your ridiculous accusations.

*"Claims
that Handel does not have jewish family background are a  COVER-UP"*

Oh so you are a Conspiracy Theorist. Thought so because there is NO EVIDENCE to what you accuse. I repeat his ENTIRE family for Centuries was Evangelical Lutheran, but what is it you like his works so you think you can Cultural Appropriate him? You cannot, EVERY Classical Music Scholar who has written ANYTHING about him has NEVER mention ANYTHING except his background and his family were ALL Evangelical Lutheran.

Mendelssohn was a Jew yes, you have at least THAT correct.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

sobie-----converse with  lucy-----you have much in common.     Give her some of
your pierogis     and  she will share, with you,  her schlag


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> sobie-----converse with  lucy-----you have much in common.     Give her some of
> your pierogis     and  she will share, with you,  her schlag



It would've been more funny if you said share her Weinersnitzel.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I am not in the knowledge about Polands Rock Music, Poland Jazz yes, Rock Music not so.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > wrong----if Handel had been around during the time of your hero   ADOLF and saint
> ...



nope----not at all impressed with Handel.     Handel has extensive jewish background -----as does Mendelssohn who was a better composer.   Chopin is
all yours,   bach,   bethoven,  brahms,  ----and that really nutty cellist watshisname


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sobie-----converse with  lucy-----you have much in common.     Give her some of
> ...



I am never crude


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Poland has some decent Classic rock bands, as has Germany.

Of course it kind of gets neglected, in favor of Anglos.

Although the German band Scorpions, did pretty well in the West. and in more modern times Rammstein but that's metal.

As for Poland, some good classic rock is Lady Pank, Budka Suflera, Tadeusz Wozniak, Kult, Czeslaw Niemen , Breakout etc. etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Let's hear about "Jewish" Rockers?

Billy Joel, and Kiss?
or Joey Ramone?
Although, I do think Geddy Lee was a very talented Polish Jew.

Ultimately I think Liberace of a Polish background was better than Billy Joel, as for "Kiss" I'd tend to say some bands in Poland were better, like Lady Pank for example, or Budka Suflera, especially.

Pat Benetar was pretty good as a female rocker too, and of a Polish heritage.

Let's not forget Goo Goo Dolls lead John Rzeznik is of a Polish heritage, not to mention Bon Jovi's Richie Sambora.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sobie-----converse with  lucy-----you have much in common.     Give her some of
> ...



I have just had some Weichselstrudel, this a sour cherry Strudel which is this:





 My favourite is Topfenstrudel which is this:





Topfen is a type of cream cheese the French version is Fromage blanc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

The  Austrian band Kontrust has a Polish front-woman singer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Let's not forget this Italian idiot who spoke in German.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



That's nice.

Speaking of Jewish accomplishments, their Bagel is really just something they stole from the Polish  Obwarzanki.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I WORSHIP Can and also Faust, I also like NEU! and Amon Düül II.

Do not like music like Scorpions etc, I have not heard of the Poland Rock Bands you mention, I like Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath from "Black Sabbath" in 1970 until "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" in 1973 which was their number five album released, after "Sabbath Bloody Sabbath" they begin to go to much into Pop Music, Commercial type music and I hate Pop Music.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Obwarzanki I have had these from one of my Polish friends, I think it have on the top poppyseeds, the Obwarzanki probably dates back to the 11th-12th Century I would think.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2018)

th


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



the bagel is a gross food----born out of primitive ignorance and subsistence
living in Poland------at the beginning just baked scraps of dough.     Over the years it was adopted and refined by impoverished jewish bakers-------the poppy seed addition was purely jewish.   Strudel was brought to Austria by jews from the
Byzant.    Marzipan is an adaptation from sesame paste using almonds----
chocolate came from the Americas     Apricots were brought to Austria by jews
from the Middle east.     I do not know who introduced schlag-----not jews.  
Wiener-schnitzel is Germanic as is Blutwurst


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...


Every human being is the same, just with different culture motivation leadership weapons fanaticism education economy climate geography Etc Etc. I always liked the statement that Poland is just like England but without the channel. The The English and the Americans are so proud of themselves, sure helps to have a channel or oceans as moats or amazing natural resources...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> th
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



*"Strudel was brought to Austria by jews from the
Byzant."*

No from Turks from the Ottoman about the 15th-16th Century, again no Cultural Appropriation permitted, the general concept though pre-dates to the Assyrians, but the Ottoman Turks brought the Bataclava about the 15th-16th Century and then we develop this into Strudel, the Ottoman Turks were not Jews and the Assyrians were not Jews, Jews have nothing to do with Strudel we know this also as ALL Jewish desserts are grotesque they are too dry and often taste not fresh but days old.

*"Apricots were brought to Austria by jews
from the Middle east." *

Apricots were introduced to this Continent by the Romans, originating from Ancient China it was introduced into Persia and then into the Mediterranean via the Romans and this is why this Continent has apricots from the Romans via Persia via China. The history illustrates that it was introduced directly onto this Continent by the Romans via Armenia, this because it's scientific name is _Prunus armeniaca _The Armenia Plum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> th
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Blutwurst is disgusting nobody I know likes it they all hate it.

*"I do not know who introduced schlag-----not jews." *

No because it is GORGEOUS, if introduced by Jews it would be dry and be like dirty socks like ALL Jewish food things.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2018)

i know nothing about Jewish deserts but their 'kosher' food in 'kosher' restraunts that cater to Americans is really good food from thick and heavy soups to big pieces of beef , potatoes , noodles .   Not trying to change subjects , don't get mad , just a comment .   And the only deserts worth eating are BLUEBERRY Based with some kind of crust , pie crust , strudel , yada , yada .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The  Austrian band Kontrust has a Polish front-woman singer.



That is HORRIFIC on every level, the music is CRAP and the most HORRIFIC type of Pop Music also EVERYONE in that band should be WATERBOARDED they are EMBARRASSING.

I now go and cleanse my ears and listen to Franz Schubert.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...


Nobel Prize Awards:
Poles:5
Jews:163


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i know nothing about Jewish deserts but their 'kosher' food in 'kosher' restraunts that cater to Americans is really good food from thick and heavy soups to big pieces of beef , potatoes , noodles .   Not trying to change subjects , don't get mad , just a comment .   And the only deserts worth eating are BLUEBERRY Based with some kind of crust , pie crust , strudel , yada , yada .



When I was in America they give me Texas foods and also Cajun, I liked this, I also liked Mint Juleps, one time I was told to have this thing called Alabama Sweet Tea and it was GROTESQUE, then I had some Cognac which removed the GROTESQUE taste of the Alabama Sweet Tea. I was given some Blue ice cream, this though was not blueberry it was Blue Raspberry and I liked that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



The Noble Prize means NOTHING, they give it to any crap look at Obama and giving Bob fucking Dylan the Nobel Prize for LITERATURE, ridiculous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



Noble Prize Awards:

Christians: 65.4%
Jews: 21.1%

So WE are winning in the Noble Prize Awards since they first start in 1901. As a Christian you see I CELEBRATE and SUPPORT my fellow followers of Our Lord Jesus Christ:

List of Christian Nobel laureates


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We only outnumber them what, 10:1?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Don't care, sorry I am a Christian, I support Christians, I am not going to diminish Christians which INCLUDES Poland to lick Kosher buttocks, I personally think there is ZERO benefit from doing that, big deal they are Jews who cares, they are no more special than ANYONE else on this planet.

This is like the LGBTQ Crowd, they insist they just want to be treated equal when they do NOT, they want to be treated Special and you have Heteros who are EVEN trashing other Heteros to suggest that LGBTQ are advanced in some bizarro way.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



From the number of threads I would say that Sobi has some issue with Jews to the point it consumes him, why this is who knows, I personally think it's unhealthy to obsess like this. I have no problem in general with Jews except for their almost CONSTANT whining about things etc I also am not going to throw my OWN fellow Christians under the bus to score some empty points from Jews, the situation is that in general Jews HATE Christians, they do not like Christians, they never have, they never will, so the exercise in kissing buttocks is pointless because they will STILL hate you as a Christian. Now IF you Renounced Jesus Christ condemning your Soul to Hell therefore, then you would be liked.

The fundamental issue is that as a Christian I accept Jesus Christ as Our Messiah, as Jews they reject Jesus Christ, so what exactly is the common ground? I think in Cultural situations ie. music, literature etc we can appreciate what the other has created, in Non-Cultural situations there is no common ground and there never was.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sobi has a bar-mitzvah Party in his ass for years. Total racist. 

The common ground is Yahweh.  They are God’s chosen and despite not recognizing the Messiah (which why is a separate thread) they are still blessed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Sobi needs to think about other things, this obsession he has is not healthy in my opinion.

*"They are God’s chosen and despite not recognizing the Messiah (which why is a separate thread) they are still blessed."*

It's confusing, they reject God so how can they be chosen by something they reject? 90% of them are totally Athiest. I do not see them as chosen anything, I see them as Fallen and for them to be saved they should accept Jesus Christ, if they refer to A God then it is not the SAME God as Our Lord it is some other Mystery Entity.

I consider those who accept the Father AND the Son as The Chosen, as The Children of God, we have many examples in Our Bible about those who reject the Son do not have The Father with them.

*John 2:23

"No one who denies the Son can have the Father; he who confesses the Son has the Father as well."*

*John 1: 10-12

"He was in the world, and though the world was made through him, the world did not recognize him. He came to that which was his own, but his own did not receive him. Yet to all who did receive him, to those who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God.”

Jude 1:4

"For certain individuals whose condemnation was written about long ago have secretly slipped in among you. They are ungodly people, who pervert the grace of our God into a license for immorality and deny Jesus Christ our only Sovereign and Lord."
*

*John 3:36

"Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him."

John 2:22-23

And who is a liar? Anyone who says that Jesus is not the Christ. Anyone who denies the Father and the Son is an antichrist. Anyone who denies the Son doesn’t have the Father, either. But anyone who acknowledges the Son has the Father also.

John 14:6

Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

Luke 10:16 

Then he said to the disciples, “Anyone who accepts your message is also accepting me. And anyone who rejects you is rejecting me. And anyone who rejects me is rejecting God, who sent me.”

Luke 12:9

"But anyone who denies me here on earth will be denied before God’s angels."

*


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2018)

ijust think that SOB wishes he was anything but a 'polock' however its spelled .


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Look at the OT. Spoiled whiners who rejected God Over and over. But He stuck with them over and over. 

You know of Dennis Prager? Religious Jew who supports Christianity more than 99.9% of Christians. I have no clue as to why he rejects Jesus. Did an email exchange with him years ago on the topic, best I got was God Doesn’t do human sacrifice. Yeah, I know but that’s it. 

But something good did come from our exchange. Shortly after he started a weekly hour he calls the Ultimate Issues hour. Which was the subject line of my email so I get some credit. But it’s an hour on faith, and very interesting. 

If I had to guess, I would guess s veil has been placed over their eyes until the appointed time. Much like Pharaoh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ijust think that SOB wishes he was anything but a 'polock' however its spelled .



Poles have a honorable history, Western Europeans, Jews,  Arabs, and well just about everybody else not so much.

I'd definitely pick to be Polish, although I also like Czechs, Slovaks, and Hungarians, most others not so much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL, not recognizing?
As if that's all?

Perhaps you should ask about Judas Iscariot, Jewish Deicide, and the quote in the Talmud about Jesus boiling in Hell in excrement?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Jesus is a Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



With Jewish terrorists like Menachem Begin, Jewish war criminals like Henry Kissinger, and Jewish mad scientist, and father of chemical warfare Fritz Haber winning the Nobel prizes, you really outta wonder about it's authenticity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



BS, Jesus is a Christian, Jews are those who rejected Jesus, and had him killed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And here I thought you were dumber than a brick. 

Now I know. It’s true. You are dumber than a brick.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Anyone who thinks Jesus is a Jew before a Christian is retarded, like you.

But, this all too common with the primitive, British simpletons like you who liter mostly the Southern states, and other portions of the U.S.A.

Quit infecting America with your stupid Zionist Neocon ways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



There's also no Nobel Prize in fields Poles are stronger in than Jews, such as Astronomy,Invention, Technology, Engineering, Classical Composers, and Rocket Scientists.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 19, 2018)

aw ,  you got no choice Sob , you are a 'polock' forever more .    Even now , your President Duda wants to give TRUMP and America a Castle , Fort or base in 'poland' so that we Americans can protect you good 'polocks' [wusses]  from your enemies Sob .


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jesus is a Jew, bupkes boy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> aw ,  you got no choice Sob , you are a 'polock' forever more .    Even now , your President Duda wants to give TRUMP and America a Castle , Fort or base in 'poland' so that we Americans can protect you good 'polocks' [wusses]  from your enemies Sob .



I think most Poles in Poland aren't well versed in just how Liberal, and often anti-Polish the average American is in comparison to Poles, or even Russians.

I see nothing more threatening towards Poles by Russians, than the U.S.A in the modern era.

Especially considering Trump's America wants Poland to pay Jews compensations, F that bull.

How about first Jews do the right thing, and pay Palestinians compensations, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jews are anti-Christ, they're the Synagogue of Satan, presumably.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The problem is great, it is this the Jews reject Jesus Christ they do NOT accept Jesus Christ was and IS The Messiah, we Christians DO accept Jesus Christ as the ONLY Messiah.

So the Jews are waiting for the messiah, they call Mashiach who will be also be a Political Leader in a similar way to King David, he is NOT a saviour or The Saviour as Jesus Christ is OUR Saviour.

Fast forward to Whenever, so this appearance of this character from Our Bible tells us HAS to occur within the walls of Jerusalem City, so Whenever again this man appears and tells the Jews he's THEIR messiah Mashiach, THEIR messiah NOT OUR Messiah who can ONLY be Jesus Christ, but they will do the PR thing that Mashiach is THE Messiah and confused Evangelicals will think OMG Jesus Christ has returned, The Second Coming of Christ is here and because the Jews are telling them this IS THE Messiah, the Jewish Messiah the confused Evangelicals will FOLLOW Mashiach thinking he is Jesus Christ returned when in actuality they will be following The Antichrist because The Antichrist lets everyone THINK he is Jesus Christ when he isn't he's the opposite he's The Antichrist and Our Bible tells us that unfortunately a number will be Deceived by The Great Deceiver at this time.

I will NOT be though, I will be like OKAY WHATEVER and go in the opposite direction continuing following Our Lord Jesus Christ.

The Jews throughout Centuries have thought others have been Mashiach but in the end they were not eg. Bar Kokhba, fought against the Roman Empire, started the sacrifices again at the site of The Temple, formed a government and then the Roman Empire crushed his government and killed him, so he could not have been Mashiach.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Actually, presumably Semitic Christians of Palestine are the real people who accepted Jesus as Jews, while the Jews you know of today are frauds, nothing but Yiddish speakers, attempting to hijack Hebrew heritage, while they reject Christ too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Even today in Israel they have a few Messiahs. Yes, I don’t get it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jews don't worship prophets, they worship instead profits.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jesus is a Jew. Stop attacking our Lord and savior Jesus the Christ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL, The Yiddish speakers who hijack Hebrew culture, actually believe Jesus is boiling in Hell in excrement.

Epic fail, why are Protestant Americans so dumb?

Protestants in the U.S.A, are just like Negroid's with different colors, real filth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Which means NOTHING, because the Jews reject Jesus Christ so as they reject him they logically then reject him being a Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Almost all Jews spoke Yiddish a German language with a Polish twist, then they moved to Israel, and took up Hebrew, to trick the stupid f*ck Bible belt types in America, into the Neocon movement.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That’s a leap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



*"Stop attacking our Lord and savior Jesus the Christ."*

Well Jews attack Him often in the most vile way as part of their total rejection of Him. Eg. if a Jew commented disgusting things about Jesus Christ would you slap them down for doing that or not? I think probably you wouldn't because you have been Conditioned via Propaganda to accept ANYTHING and EVERYTHING from them, this is why I commented that when their Mashiach appears and they tell YOU that Mashiach is The Messiah then you will follow him as Jesus Christ Returned, The Second Coming and you will be following The Antichrist because there is ONLY ONE Messiah and that was and IS Jesus Christ Our Lord and Saviour.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> we Americans can protect you good 'polocks' [wusses]  from your enemies Sob .



Oh please, Poles were more outnumbered at Komarow in 1920 than Texans were in the Alamo in 1836.

Texans consider themselves tough for losing at the Alamo.

Yet, Poles won the Battle of Komarow in 1920, when more outnumbered than that.

That's with Russians being superior to Mexico. LOL WTF?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I do not think so.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > we Americans can protect you good 'polocks' [wusses]  from your enemies Sob .
> ...



I like Texas and Texans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



World's biggest company Apple co- founded by ethnic Pole Steve Wozniak.

I can't think of any Jewish founded companies co-founded, or straight founded as that?

Besides, Wozniak was the chief engineer to put Apple on the market.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Jews simply stand against everything I believe in, be it Poles, Whites, Catholics,  Gun rights, Anthropology racialism such as Franz Boas, Lewontin, Jared Diamond, and Stephen Jay Gould who supported Racial equality nonsense, not to mention Fascism, heck I even don't like how Jew Carl Sagan mocked the paranormal, without a real study.

Not to mention all their Liberal organizations which push Liberalism in society, including many media, and Hollywood outlets, or organizations like the ACLU, or Facebook, Youtube, Google it all is such garbage.

I also don't care for Israel, either.

 Furthermore my time with Jews online has been terrible.

The past forum I was on had mostly Jews bashing Poles, and it was a Jew who got me banned  permanently not once, but twice.

On the forum before that I had about 10 Jews bashing Poles, and all they did was blame Poland for the Holocaust all the dang time, and even called for Polish genocide, and constantly called Poles dumb Polack's.

This forum is mostly also Jews who bash Poles, like Irosie, IloveIsrael, Roudy, and to a lesser extent Inndependent, and a couple of others too.

As for Youtube, I also had Jews blame Poles for the Holocaust there, and I usually got banned there by Jews too.

Keep in mind on Youtube, a Jewish run site, no one got banned for anti-Polish comments, but take a swipe at Jews and you're banned.

This is why, I don't care for Jews at all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Not heard of that Dennis Prager, I will have to Google about him and read.

*"You know of Dennis Prager? Religious Jew who supports Christianity more than 99.9% of Christians. I have no clue as to why he rejects Jesus."*

He rejects Jesus Christ because he is a Religious Jew, doesn't matter that he supports Christianity that is nothing, if he rejects Jesus Christ then he cannot be supporting Christianity that much considering one of THE fundamental points OF Christianity is to ACCEPT Jesus Christ as The Messiah. This is NOT Rocket Science.

I only know less than 20 Jews and they are either Orthodox or Messianic, the Orthodox ones are in Haifa, the Messianic ones are on this Continent and they are on this Continent because they had to leave Israel because they were getting threatened by the Extremist maniacs for accepting that Jesus Christ is The Messiah and I add that one of these Messianic Jews who has accepted Jesus Christ as The Messiah is Day Nanny to my kidlets and she is now considered a part of our family - as is Night Nanny but she's Roman Catholic like we are. We accept Messianic Jews as being basically fellow Christians and Israel considers Messianic Jews as being Christians and not Jewish BECAUSE they have ACCEPTED Jesus Christ as The Messiah and Our Saviour.

The 90% of Jews who reject the Jesus Christ The Messiah who was crucified on The Cross they think Jesus Christ was NOTHING but a common criminal lower than whale shit and they wait for their OWN messiah who they call Mashiach who OUR Bible instructs us will be The Antichrist.

For you to read about Messianic Jews etc I give the two links:

Messianic Judaism - Wikipedia

Messianic Jews: A Brief History • Jews for Jesus


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I'm sorry you have had such a vicious situation, IMHO Sobi you should just ignore whatever they comment that you return their comments is what they want they are getting a sadistic kick out of observing you spinning around and getting upset and angry. I know it is often instinctive to hit back, but you have to ask yourself is it worth it? You could instead use that time you choose to be online in a more productive way and/or a less stressful way and there are TONS of different subjects you could occupy your mind and time with, my advice is to just ignore and go forward, who cares what they think you do NOT know them in RL so if anyone gets to you don't respond, just ignore and go forward on another subject whatever that is could be anything.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



LOL, My grandmother when she got too old, ended up in an assisted living home.(Which is big bucks)
So quite the number of Jews.

Gee, on Christmas I went to visit there, and said Merry Christmas to two people of Jewish looks there, who gave me dirty looks (Cold, mean stares)

As for my grandmother's fellow mates from the home, 2 Jews she had dinner with were such trash.

1 Jew Judy when she first met her she said "Hi, How are you" and Jew Judy said "What do you want, get out of my face"

Another Jew  Sid would yell at the dinner table at my Grandmother "Shut up, shut up" and start kicking the chair, and table.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



*"Gee, on Christmas I went to visit there, and said Merry Christmas to two people of Jewish looks there, who gave me dirty looks (Cold, mean stares)"*

So you should have said to them "Okay then fuck off if you don't like I say Merry Christmas, who cares what YOU think you are so old you'll be dead soon" You should NEVER take shit from ANYONE Sobi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



When I was younger I very well could've, but as I've grown I've found in the grand scheme of things it hardly matters, anymore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



*"Another Jew Sid would yell at the dinner table at my Grandmother "Shut up, shut up" and start kicking the chair, and table."*

Why would he do this? Bizarro.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I take shit off NOBODY, same with all my family, we take shit off NOBODY, we are exceptionally polite we have the art of the witty but vicious put down to the point that some have actually visibly started to physically shake with FEAR, which is excellent, you should make some FEAR you, to be frightened of what you COULD be capable of either from yourself or of course by proxy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



LOL, my grandparents used to live in Heritage Hills, NY in Somers, which is probably like 70% Jewish retirees, and like 30% Italian retirees.

What a bunch of sour-pusses.

One time as a kid I played in the community pool, and played the game "Marco Polo" and when I said "Marco"
a lady of Jewish appearance, started screaming "Polo" so loud in return.

Another time, they told my mother not to do laps, because it bothered the retirees.

It was really an annoying place, they didn't even allow Pick-up trucks, or vegetable gardens, either. LOL

My grandparents had left though. (Thankfully)


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 19, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I always have read that they all go to Florida to retire, perhaps though that is only some of them, it's weird that they all don't go to Israel to retire, why not the weather is nice it's I think perhaps like Florida in certain situations.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



My grandparents retired to the Meadows in Sarasota Florida, while my parents retired to Pawling, New York.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Moving to Israel is a process.
Many Jews buy homes and apartments and live in America.
This makes it difficult for Israelis to decide whether or not to open a business in those areas.
Israel is now requiring non-Israeli Jews to pay a 10% tax on property bought or rented long term.
Non-Jews are buying land in Israel like crazy and are being charged a 30% tax (those evil JOOS).
To become an Israeli citizen requires liquid assets for retirees and a marketable skillset for those who are not seeking citizenship for retirement.

To make Shit4Brains happy...Those *EVIL* JOOS!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 19, 2018)

The fact is that Bach and Mozart composed pleasing melodies on a consistent basis.
Most of the other technical “geniuses” were like the guys who design the internal workings of a smart phone...boring as shit to 99.99999999% of the universe.
So yes, in general, the Jewish composers of the 20th century were far superior to all of the discarded Polish composers who mechanically wrote “music” devoid of melody.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Saul was a Jew who had Christians put to death for being a Christian. Yet who wrote most of the NT books?

It’s an absurd and unBiblical assertion that Jesus rejects all non Christians.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I don’t need to read the links, I know two Messianic Jewish families, thank you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> The fact is that Bach and Mozart composed pleasing melodies on a consistent basis.
> Most of the other technical “geniuses” were like the guys who design the internal workings of a smart phone...boring as shit to 99.99999999% of the universe.
> So yes, in general, the Jewish composers of the 20th century were far superior to all of the discarded Polish composers who mechanically wrote “music” devoid of melody.



Which 20th century Jewish composers are those?

Because Penderecki, and Gorecki are such "Mechanical" Polish composers, sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Who wrote the New Testament?

Probably people closest to Palestinian Christians, not Ashkenazi Jews.

Considering Palestinian Christians are widely accepted to just be Levant peoples who had accepted Christ, before Arab Muslims came in, before ASSIMILATING somewhat to Arab culture.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Jews wrote all the books of the Bible but one. 

I’ll let that fester a bit while I go drink my coffee.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So, why were Ashkenazi Jews Yiddish speakers a Germanic based language overall?

It's a fraud to say Jews who rejected Christ for 2,000 years are the same ones who wrote the New Testament.

If anything there's more of a direct continuation between Palestinian Christians, and the writers of the New Testament.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



Not only would I tend to think Poland being trapped on flat plains between Monster Russians, and Germans destructed Poland, and Britain expelled raids by the English channel.

I'd tend to say Poles were at that time superior over the English.

Poland was more advanced than England during the Medieval period - Renaissance, having a stronger Democracy with the Polish Sejm offering twice the voting rights as the English Magna Carta, more military might as proven in the biggest battle won in the Medieval 1410 the Battle of Grunwald whre Poland crushed the Teutons,, better, and more prevalent scientists like Copernicus, Brudzewski, Sedziwoj,  Hevelius, Witelo, Siemienowicz,, as Doctors like Jozef Struthius, or Mathematicians like Kochanski, or some strong writers like Goslicki, Zamoyski, Kochanowski, or  a wide variety of Classical composers like

Wincenty z Kielczy (before 1200-c. 1261)
Mikołaj z Radomia (15th century)
Piotr z Grudziądza (c. 1400-c. 1480)
*Renaissance[edit]*

Sebastian z Felsztyna (c. 1480/1490-after 1543)
Nicolaus Cracoviensis (1st half of the 16th century)
Wacław z Szamotuł (c. 1526-1560)
Mikołaj Gomółka (1535–1591)
Marcin Leopolita (c. 1540-c.1589)
Cyprian Bazylik (c.1535-c. 1600)
Jan z Lublina (late 15th century–1540)
Jakub Polak (1540–1605)
Sebastian Klonowic (c. 1545-1602)
Krzysztof Klabon (c. 1550-after 1616)
Wojciech Długoraj (1557–1619)
Diomedes Cato (c. 1570-c. 1603)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You really do need to read the Bible. 

Go start by reading the book John the Jew wrote.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



If he's a Christian he's not a Jew, plain, and simple.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that Bach and Mozart composed pleasing melodies on a consistent basis.
> ...


From Irving Berlin to Billy Joel, Jews write melodies that people enjoy, not analyze.

You know what made Lennon and McCartney create music heralded by snobby Composers?
They didn’t know the “rules” of musical composition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, have Poles from Tomasz Stanko to Pat Benetar.

What's your point?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How many hits does Pat Benatar have where she wrote the melody?
Who’s Stanko?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



If you want to go by popularity, like a dumb Jew.

Then the Goo Goo dolls by Polish American frontman John Rzeznik is more popular than Jewish Billy Joel in Rock music?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A Jew who accepts Christ is a completed Jew. 

Jesus came for the Jews first.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The Jews who reject Christ, are Jews, everybody else who accepts Christ are Christians.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You should read John for the first time. Let me know when you finish it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I see you’re having a “Pollack” morning.
You stated Pat Benatar is a composer of melodies; she isn’t.

Popularity and endurance across generations and economic strata are strong indications of talent.
Look at the plethera of great Black composers of melody today in popular music; the lyrics are fairly disgusting but the melodies will endure.

The Goo Goo Dolls have a few good songs but I wish more of their charting songs were not just because of their name.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Considering the music industry connections, sorting through what they see as promotional, and the rich having a better shot at promotion themselves by throwing money at it, not to mention cultural barriers, or linguistic barriers, then no popularity doesn't necessarily have much to do with talent, or good music.

Especially with Soulja boy, Rebecca Black, and Don Omar going so high in the charts, and so high on Youtube viewers, some of the worst music I've heard, personally.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Here’s my rule...
If the melody doesn’t catch by the 3rd listen, it’s a no go.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Since childhood I've always found the Bible as a odd book, and also those who are Bible literalist's as odd people.

That's especially considering the Bible has been written by Man, and that also the Bible has left out many things, including everything from the Gnostic Bibles to Lilith.

While I do kind of lean towards the existence of a God, Gods, or Goddesses, I happen to be a bit of a skeptic, something like a Pan-Diest, or Pan-Theist (Agnostic) skeptic.

I also do lean towards reincarnation, not only do we have many convincing accounts, but also it makes sense that our matter / energy would be so intense, that it would recycle upon death.

Considering that matter / energy can not be created, nor destroyed, then an afterlife is almost certain, of some sort.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Which Jew can play Guitar like Polish American Paul Gilbert, or drums like Polish American Gene Krupa?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh, so you admit you attack something you’re unfamiliar with. 

Common trait.  Attack and hate the unknown.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

The best Jewish Rock musician I've seen isn't even Billy Joel, nor Bob Dylan, and certainly not Gene Simmons.

It's that Polish Jew Geddy Lee of the band Rush, he plays a mean keyboard, bass, and does decent vocals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh please, I went to CCD (Catholic instructions) a sort of Catholic class in my youth, including my Communion, and Confirmation in the Catholic faith.

I heard about a lot of Bible talk there, interesting, but not exactly very convincing for a Man of Science like myself.

That's not to say I don't respect Jesus for the most part, my only criticism with him is that he wanted to punish, or even kill children who cursed their parents.

But, otherwise Jesus had a lot of good sentiments.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

The amount of people with Polish tribal heritages, and surnames in literature is pretty extensive, I don't think Jews can beat that, either.

Such people would include a lot of people, like Adam Mickiewicz, Jozef Conrad, Henryk Sienkiewicz , Nikolai Gogol, Doestoyevsky, Juliusz Slowacki,  Zymunt Krasinski, Charles Bukowski, Gunter Grass, Witold Gombrowicz,  Wislawa Szyamborska,  Olga Tokarzuk, Boleslaw Prus, Zbigniew Herbert, Cyprian Norwid, Ryszard Kapucinski, Mikolaj Rey,  Stanisław Ignacy Witkiewicz, Julian Ursyn Niemcewicz, Leczek Kolakowski, Władysław Tatarkiewicz, Jan Zamoyski, Jan Kochanski, Seweryn Goszczyński, Tomasz Zan, Maurycy Mochnacki, heck even Leibniz had a Lechite Polish tribal Sorbian heritage, and Nietzshe a Polish surname from Polish Niecki, and Nietzsche said he was Polish too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That’s why you need to read the Bible, you haven’t been given the chance to understand Christianity. 

Your posts validate it, you saying Catholics educated you verifies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL, Yeah the World was created in 7 days, and Eve from Adam's rib, frigging hilarious.

I'm glad Polish Pope Jan Pawel II not just stood against Soviet oppression, he had promoted evolution as factual.
Of course it's factual, another Pole Richard Lenski proved evolution as fact, with E-Coli experiments.

Some of you Protestants down South, and else where in the U.S.A (Usually Brits), are still in the stone-age.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I’m compiling a list of great Jewish athletes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What does John 1:1 mean?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ones that can beat Poles like Rob Gronkowski, Mike Ditka, Bill Romanowski, Wayne Gretzky, Krzysztof Oliwa,Mariusz Pudzianowski, Aneta Florczyk,  Andrew Golota, Dariusz Michalczewski,Joanna Jedrzejczyk,  Jan Blachowicz, Dariusz Jablonski, Marek Piotrowski, Paul Slowinski, Robert Lewandowski, Lukasz Podolski, Miroslav Klose, Kamil Stoch, Caroline Wozniacki, Agnieszka Radwańska, Stan Musial,  Carl  Yastrzemski,  Marcin Gortat, Dirk Nowitzki, Tara Lipinski, or  Brad Keselowski, and  Alan Kulwicki??????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Real civilized Humans follow Science, but respect some Religious ideals, or morals.

Unfortunately for Humanity, most people aren't so sensible.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



So, you defend Jews at all costs, but will take little nitpick swipes at Catholics?
Hilarious.

This is why people of Catholic backgrounds think you Protestant Bible Belt people are thoughtless brutes, and oafs.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you don’t know what John 1:1 means. 

Let me know if you’re ever interested in learning.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You British Protestants in the U.S.A sound just like Negroid's, they too always babble about the Bible.
Also note that both of you are usually Baptists, and also eat the same foods like Collard greens, fried chicken, grits, watermelon, or smoked bbq.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Very common for racists to say such things. 


The Jew Jesus weeps over your hatred.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Racism is a good thing.

Jesus was killed by Jews.

I'm so glad I live in an overwhelmingly Catholic region of the U.S.A.

Protestants down South are weirdos, dumbos, and deviants.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jesus is King of the Jews. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jesus is the King of the Christians.

More like Power, Cash, Perversion, and Satan are the King of the Ashkenazi, Sephardi, and Mizrahi Jews who rejected the love of Jesus for 2,000 years.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You make Jesus weep.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Judas Iscariot a Jew who rejected Jesus betrayed Jesus to death, and the Jewish Talmud says Jesus is boiling in Hell in excrement.

Wow, Jesus loves that. Hahaha.

The Jews who accepted Jesus became Christian, and never left the region, but did assimilate to Arabic culture somewhat, they're called Palestinian Christians, as for most Jews they were Yiddish Germanic speakers, who hijacked Hebrew upon arriving in Israel.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jesus fulfilled is the Jewish Messiah prophesied by the Jews. He practiced Jewish customs and traditions. 

"You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; we [Jews] know what we [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews” 

-, the descendant of King David, Jesus of Nazareth


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Jesus fulfilled is the Jewish Messiah prophesied by the Jews. He practiced Jewish customs and traditions.
> 
> "You [Gentiles] worship what you do not know; we [Jews] know what we [Jews] worship, for salvation is of the Jews”
> 
> -, the descendant of King David, Jesus of Nazareth



The Jews who became Christians in the Levant, are called Palestinian Christians, they even made up a majority in Bethlehem in the 19th century.

They're pissed off at Israel too, as with Palestinian Muslims.

Those are real Christ-Jews (Early Christians) the Jews who went to Europe, and mixed with Italian, Polish, German etc. etc. are less Jews, and certainly nothing to do with Christ.

You Bible belt people are so bizarre, and simple. LOL


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

“The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham”

Matthew 1:1

“For it is clear that our Lord descended from Judah,” 

Hebrews 7:14


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus fulfilled is the Jewish Messiah prophesied by the Jews. He practiced Jewish customs and traditions.
> ...


That’s a compliment coming from someone who doesn’t even know what John 1:1 means, thank you!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham”
> 
> Matthew 1:1
> 
> ...



News-flash, there was a Schism Jews who were pro-Christ became Christians, and eventually became Arabic speaking Christians (Palestinian Christians)
while
Jews like Judas Iscariot who rejected Christ, as anti-Christ Jews, stayed Jews, and eventually became German (Yiddish) speaking Ashkenazis.

Those Palestinians you hate so much, have more true Judah -Christians than Ashkenazis do.

Anyways, the real term for Ashkenazis, aren't "Jews" they're called Zyd or Yids in Eastern Europe after Yiddish, the German based language.
As
for Ashkenazi that's a name for Germany in Hebrew.

They just started calling themselves Jews, Hebrew speakers, and Israelis,  rather recently.... All to trick  some of the stupidest f*cks going Bible Belt sh*ts down South, into supporting them, as Neocon simpletons, and brutes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > “The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham”
> ...


I get my information from the Word of God. 

You?

Some neo-Nazi website.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Evangelical Protestants, Muslims, and Orthodox Jews all tend to reject Science.

All cut from the same cloth, really.

That's not to say that I believe Science  fully answers everything.

But, Science does a better job at explaining the World, than does Adam's rib creating Eve, or the World being created by God in 7 days.

P.S
The scientists that piss me off, are almost all Jews.

Like Jew Carl Sagan's mockery of the paranormal, or Jew Franz Boas's racial equality with no basis, or Jewish Lewontin's fallacy manipulation, or the mis-measures of Stephen Jay Gould in his book of mis-measures of Man.

All biased Bull.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The New Testament talks about the Synagogue of Satan, and Judas Iscariot / Jewish Deicide where Jews rejected Jesus to death by snitching.

You don't even grasp the bible you read, so typical of Fundamentalist idiots.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The classic response Slo Joe gave of “Jews killed Jesus” simply displays his total ignorance of Christianity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The New Testament talks about Jewish Deicide, and Judas Iscariot, as a snitching betrayal of Jesus by Jews who rejected Christ, it's what it says.

Not my fault you have extremely poor comprehension skills, like most Bible belt idiots.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > “The book of the genealogy of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham”
> ...



thanks sobie for the wodke soaked catechism whore version of history.    For the
intellecturally curious-----the word   ASHKENAZ  refers to the land mass which we---today,, call Europe.      Jews have been called and been calling themselves---
"b'nai yisrael"    (children of Israel)  for more than 4000 years and  "yehudim"   (jews)  for about 2500 years


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Jews secularized America heavily, by hijacking Hollywood, and the media.

Evangelicals complain about that left, and right.

But, then end up going  full retard, anyways. (By supporting Jews first, and foremost, and being Zionist Neocon maniacs)

I'm very much tired of you, and your ilk, very low to say the very least.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Orthodox Jews reject science?!
Every Rabbi always consults MDs and engineers in order to make decisions.
Plus the Talmud requires one to learn math and anatomy.
Your ignorance and prejudice reeks across the web.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jews secularized America heavily, by hijacking Hollywood, and the media.
> 
> Evangelicals complain about that left, and right.
> 
> ...



I like it when you are sad and angry. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Source for that?
Even stupid f*cks like Rabbi Teitelbaum?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I read the NT-----I recall that a single person named  JUDAS ISCARIOT  told
the person   CAIAPHAS  where to find Jesus who---apparently staying out of the
way of  Caiaphas-----but  was mingling freely with jews in Jerusalem during pass-
over.     The question is  ----who was Judas Iscariot and who was Caiaphas and what did they have against Jesus?    (question for any intelligent person----you could try to answer Sobie....try....)


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ever attend a Torah class, asshole?
There are *thousands* of MDs, Attorneys, Accountants and Engineers who are Rabbis.
You think there’s a directory on the web for your Nazi edification?
I’d say at least half of the professionals making 150K or more a year in my neighborhood are Rabbis.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And all Priests have anal intercourse with choir boys?
I don’t believe so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Catholic clergy include Copernicus, Gregor Mendel, Georges Lemaitre, Roger Joseph Boscovich, Anyos Jedlik, Jozef Murgas, Procop Divis, Jan Dzierzon, Berthold Schwarz,
Albert Brudzewski, Nicole Oresme, Nikolas Steno, Jean Buridan, Michal Boym, Roger Bacon, Berhard Bolzano, WIlliam Ockham, Wenceslas Pantaleon Kirwitzer,Christopher Clavius, and Witelo etc. etc.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Meanwhile, Jews keep kicking Nobel Peace Prize arse.
I do have much admiration for Catholic clergy who applied their intelligence to the further benefit of mankind...kudos to them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL, Lemaitre a Catholic priest founded the Big Bang theory, and yet never won a Nobel prize.
He's pretty dang important, as opposed to Jewish terrorist Menachem Begin who won a Nobel prize, not so important, certainly not in a positive light, either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

The last Einstein was Jewish, but the next Einstein is Polish Nikoderm Poplawski, who founded the theory that every Black-hole has another Universe.

Oh, and even Brownian motion, was co-discovered by Pole Marian  Smoluchowski.

Also Mariusz Danysz a Pole discovered the Hypernucleus, and lamba hyperon.

So, Poles haven't done too bad it physics, either.

Even if Jews have done very well in physics.

Even so, some of the best Jewish physicists like Richard Feynman, and Max Born had origins in Poland, and looked pretty dang Polish.
Although Einstein looked Greek, and was from Germany.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hilarious...The Big Bang was described by Rashi, Rambam, etc...and other Torah commentaries centuries prior to your hero; based on the Torah’s verses.
And yes, the Rambam was a world renowned physician.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The last Einstein was Jewish, but the next Einstein is Polish Nikoderm Poplawski, who founded the theory that every Black-hole has another Universe.
> 
> Oh, and even Brownian motion, was co-discovered by Pole Marian  Smoluchowski.
> 
> ...


This is all based on the Zohar.
Do really think anything isn’t in the Torah?
The Kabbalists were and are master mathematicians.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yahweh created science.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The last Einstein was Jewish, but the next Einstein is Polish Nikoderm Poplawski, who founded the theory that every Black-hole has another Universe.
> ...


His level of theology is that Jesus should not have been crucified.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I think his theology is that God created Pollacks and Pollacks created everyone else as inferiors.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


What were Jesus and Judas doing when last seen together?

Oh yeah, celebrating Passover.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The non Jew loving God too.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



for those who interact or WILL interact with muslims----please be
aware----muslims are taught from the cradle-----that jews "learned" 
science  (especially medicine)  and math --FROM MUSLIMS.   In fact
so did Christians   (that means Renaissance Europe)  -----be not
bamboozled.      Without  Christians, Jews and Zoroastrians in their
midst----Arabic would still not have an alphabet or  'writing'     Arabs
attained the ability to write  (all humans do have the capacity) ---only
about 300 years before the rapist of mecca was born.   The script
is based on Farsi script and the alphabet is----simply "semitic/phonecian"
-----a VERY LATE comer to Arabic speakers..   There are a few people
here who credit modern day jewish scholars with their  "USE"  of European
Universities.    <<< another joke


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



right-----in  JEW PACKED Jerusalem----in a public dining  thing-----12 JESUS 
HATING JEWS against one Jesus-----besides the tens of thousands nearby----
and none of those jews AVID TO KILL JESUS----lifted a finger.    Then--finally
the JESUS HATING Sanhedrin got their hands on him--------still nothing.    The
wusses acquitted him and handed him over to the JESUS LOVING ROMANS
DEMANDING that they----kill him-----which they did with infinite reluctance---
even tears


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So did Slavic Mythology talk about a Egg surrounded by darkness exploding, and creating the Universe in this explosion.

Basically something of the Big-Bang.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



In terms of morality, and heroism for sure, as for intellect had it not been for Poland being trapped by monster sized Russia, and Germany, it's likely Poland would've been a massive player in European science, and technology, Poland during the Renaissance was per capita perhaps the top science power, and top provider of musicial composers per capita.
Even Britain, and France were quite far behind Poland in the renaissance in these, despite France having a massive population of over 15 million, only some Germans, and Italians even compare, and Germany had over 10 million back then, and Italy also had about  11 million, Poland had about 3 million ethnic Poles during the Renaissance.

Keep in mind the top 3 renaissance scientists were Pole Copernicus, Italian Galileo, and German Kepler.

That's with Germans, and Italians having much bigger populations to pull from.

As for Jews besides Spinoza, I'm unaware of much, if any Jewish intellectual contributions during the Renaissance, certainly not much more than that in sciences of the era from what I've read.

But, come to think of it Spinoza might be more of a Baroque period guy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You don't seem to grasp the Catholic - Jewish schism, which is perhaps the most important of all schisms it divides between pro-Christ, and anti-Christ.

The real pro-Christ people of Judah are probably today's Palestinian Christians.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 20, 2018)

Thank God for separation of church and state... Those in the know know the Scottish invented the modern world.... And the Dutch changed is it god's will 2 will it pay...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



nope----today's  "Palestinian"  people are nomadic people-----interestingly enough---mostly from Arabia.       Is there some reason that your catechism whore did not tell you just WHO were Judas and Caiaphas?    -----she was EMBARASSED?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Observant Jews have Tanach.
Assimilated, self-hating Jews, such as Spinoza, have “Philosophy”.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


For 10 bonus points, who was Saul?

For another 20, what did he do for a living in his early adulthood?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Spinoza was a  "self hating"  jew-----NAH!!! ----just a little itchy


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


He was an “atheist”...A Jew who wanted to hang with high society.
Sort of like Freud who used the Tanach’s Yeitza Tov/Ra for his Super Ego/Id paradigm.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Which Saul the one who was King of Israel, or the one who became Apostle Paul?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Either one. Go do your googling and let me know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



They both sound like they had their scum-bag moments.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah, both the Jews did. As did everyone in the Bible. 

So first question is will you link to a website that supports what you say, 

And

Two, why is it you are unfamiliar with two of the biggest figures in Christianity yet you proclaim to be an expert theologian?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



If everyone in the Bible has had scum-bag moments, then what's the purpose of following it? LOL

When did I proclaim to be an expert theologian?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The fact everyone has scumbag moments is validation of the Bible’s author.

Your the one ranting about Jews and what Christians are, you tell me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Learning from the mistakes of people who are already better than yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Hahaha, You Negroids crack me up.

From what I read Saul the Apostle Paul was an early betrayer of Christians, and anti-Christian terrorist, 
as for King Saul of Israel earlier, he was involved with concubines, and sacrfice offerings.

I certainly wouldn't say they are better than myself in terms of morality.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Fron what “you read”...nuff said.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did Jesus die on the cross?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jews are anti-Christian for 2,000 years, you've been told this by Lucy, and myself who are both of a Catholic background, but not everyone can be sensible like a lot of Catholic's are, some people are just inferior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jesus died on the cross as a Christian, not as a Jewish anti-Christ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, why don't you say what's correct then, big mouth?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because I’m not going to post chapters from a book of the Prophets.
Everything to you is a Google search and a Link you never read.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



When was the last time you posted, or read a link, anyways, wise guy?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don’t read your bullshit, rolled up statistic Links.
I actually have worked in the real world with real people.
For example, companies always lie when they provide info to the government.
The Feds don’t have the manpower to audit every floor of every company.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re anti Christian too, doesn’t mean Jesus has given up on you either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh, but the Holocaust 6 million Jewish fatalities figure is somehow legit, gotcha.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I do not respect right winger Catholics who have been screwing over Jews for millennia. Or anyone else who does. Mainly brainwashed ignorant right-wing assholes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jesus is alive.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Where’s that link to a website supporting you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Only the really dumb, and really psychotic believe in religion as much as you do.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Only the naive are atheists.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


According to the Jew Hating State Department’s cross checking with Nazi records.
Yeah, I know, you never attended a lecture by someone from the State Department.
I’m shocked you leave your house.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I'm not an Atheist, but I don't really believe that God made the World in 7 days, and made Eve from Adam's ribs.

This kind of crap is insane, and stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, you actually believe the Nazis more than U.S.A when it comes to stats, oh okay.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you won’t give us a link. 

Obvious you’re using a neoNazi website for your ‘facts’. 

It’s why I asked. Only neoNazi moonbats believe your crapolla.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I believe the Nazis were excellent record keepers.
They had no reason to lie.
They kept track of every potato and load of bread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



There's links to Judas Iscariot / Jewish Deicide.

Jewish deicide - Wikipedia

Judas Iscariot - Wikipedia

What's not to get?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you blame Jews for the death of
Jesus.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


He blames Jews for existing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That's what the New Testament says, absolutely.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So you think Jesus was born so he could die of old age.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't get why Jews are #1 in your eyes, a lot of Protestants in the U.S.A think this way.

I don't know where you stupid f*cks are coming from what-so-ever.

Even the stupid Blacks are smarter than you guys, even though know better on Jews, than your type. LOL


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ah, so Mr Theologican doesn’t even know why Jesus was sent. 

I’ve known 3 year olds with better understanding of theology of all major religions than you have of just the top religion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



A.) Theology is called Mythology when people stop following it, why is it that?

B.) Theology is only taken literally by the most dumb people.

C.) It's actually you that have bizarre views on Jews, you excuse Jews for the Talmud saying Jesus is boiling in Hell in excrement, or  Jews / Judas Iscariot betraying Jesus.

D.) I can't think of anyone more anti-Christian than Jews, and yet you kiss their butts, anyways.

Protestants are definitely dumb in the U.S.A, we laugh at your Bible Belt type folks here in the Catholic dominated North.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re neoNazi websites were you get this stuff from makes you look like a total fool.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What?
I pulled up Wikipedia on Jewish Deicide, and Judas Iscariot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You left out a Wiki page. 

Nazism - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't  even like Germans, or Nazis, how could I be a Nazi?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Name 3 things you disagree with Nazism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Before his Conversion on the road to Damascus Paul The Apostle was called Saul of Tarsas - he was born in what is now Tersous in Turkey, he began as an Anti-Jesus Christ Extremist like we STILL have TODAY and he was fanatical about persecuting the early followers of Jesus of Nazareth Our Lord and Messiah.

So anyhow Saul of Tarsas was on the road from Jerusalem to Damascus to hunt down followers of Jesus Christ so he could take them back to Jerusalem so they could be tortured and executed by his fellow Extremists (this is all accounted in Acts aka The Acts of The Apostles it's Book Five in The New Testament if you want to read it) in the middle of this journey he met the Resurrected Jesus Christ who spoke to him:

*Acts 9: 4-5

"He fell to the ground and heard a voice say to him, “Saul, Saul, why do you persecute me?”

“Who are you, Lord?” Saul asked.

“I am Jesus, whom you are persecuting,” he replied."*

So Saul was then blinded for three days, Jesus Christ sent one of his disciples Ananias of Damascus to restore the sight of Saul of Tarsas and also to give him further instructions in the way of Jesus Christ Our Lord after all of this Saul was BAPTISED, another crucial difference between Jews and Christians WE get BAPTISED they do NOT, all of this is in Acts 9:18 and Acts 22:16.

*Acts 9:18

"And immediately there fell from his eyes as it had been scales: and he received sight forthwith, and arose, and was baptized."

Acts 22:16

"And now why tarriest thou? arise, and be baptized, and wash away thy sins, calling on the name of the Lord."
*
Ananias was Martyred eventually in Eleutheropolis, and you should know that in OUR religion the Roman Catholic religion that he is Saint Ananias II.






St. Ananias II - Saints & Angels - Catholic Online

So after Saul of Tarsas was Baptised he became a Missionary a Christian Missionary and devoted his life to spreading the word of Jesus Christ Our Lord and Messiah. The name change from Saul to Paul had NOTHING to do with him Converting to Christianity, he was a Roman Citizen his Jewish name was Saul but under Roman Law he had to have a Latin name also which was Paulus (Paul)

In Romans I in the Salutation there is extensive descriptions of Paul The Apostle Post-Conversion, where he now describes himself as a Servant of Jesus Christ, where he now describes Jesus Christ as The True Messiah AND The Son of God:

*Romans I Salutation*

*"Paul, a servant of Jesus Christ, called to be an apostle, set apart for the gospel of God, which He promised beforehand through His prophets in the holy scriptures, the gospel concerning His Son, who was descended from David according to the flesh and was declared to be Son of God with power according to the spirit of holiness by resurrection from the dead, Jesus Christ our Lord, through whom we have received grace and apostleship to bring about the obedience of faith among all the Gentiles for the sake of His name, including yourselves who are called to belong to Jesus Christ. To all God’s beloved in Rome, who are called to be saints: Grace to you and peace from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ."
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why are you asking such ridiculous things? Do you even know ANYTHING about Christianity, Jesus Christ, his Disciples, the Apostles, probably not, all we seem to be getting is Random One Liners.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



He's not Black, Indeependent is not Black.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



American Evangelicals who are a TINY MINORITY within World Wide Christianity ONLY support Israel and are up Jews buttocks because they WANT Armageddon, ask them about Meggido and it's like a SEXUAL EXPERIENCE for them just THINKING about Armageddon and The End of The World, I think you would find that most Israeli's want NOTHING to do with the American Evangelicals they view them as being dangerous to the existence of Israel because they WANT The Battle of Meggido to HAPPEN and ASAP.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 20, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...


Losers focus on race & ethnicity


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



We know the Leftists are losers as the Race Card is all they have left now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You do not agree with the American Evangelicals their crazy Roll On Armageddon is their version of the equally crazy Neo-Conservatives Foreign Policy which if taken to it's conclusion LEAD to Armageddon. If Israel has Western Enemies then they ARE the American Evangelicals and the Neo-Conservatives because between them and what they push can ONLY result in half of Israel being destroyed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I am fully aware of what I call, “Rapture Support”.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



he was just dabbling


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Personally I don't see how Paul should've become an Apostle if he was an accomplice in getting early Christians tortured, and executed before conversion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> ...



Actually, it's the really dumb people who tend to think culture, genetics, and racial genetics have no impact what so ever, and everybody's completely equal.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


My question is directed at someone who says Jesus was not a Jew.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Since you refuse to link to any website that supports your claims, then at least tell us if Mein Kampf was a good read or did it just rehash things you already knew?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I'm a Polish Fascist like Roman Dmowski, he was a Polish Fascist since at least 1926, and a Polish Nationalist before that.

Roman Dmowski was both anti-German, and anti-Jewish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Try reading the compiled medical journal works of Rushton, or Fuerle, or the compiled IQ scores of Lynn, and tell me where's the racial equality?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



can you give me some examples of  PAUL  torturing and executing Christians?  
By what means was Paul torturing Christians?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Just tell us where you are, did Mein Kampf tell you anything new?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Why would any intelligent person like Hitler?
He killed millions of White Christians in his WW2, destroyed, or badly damaged many European cities including the destruction of cities in Europe like Warsaw, Rotterdam, or Guernica.
He even couldn't get right the cephalic index, saying that Dolichocephalic people were superior, even though Dolichocephalic includes  Homo Erectus, Neandethals, Chimpanzees, Gorillas, Orangutans,  etc. etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Nothing in the animal kingdom is COMPLETELY THE SAME----for example---
polacks have a greater inclination to chronic alcoholism than do Italians


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Nothing in the animal kingdom is COMPLETELY THE SAME----for example---
> polacks have a greater inclination to chronic alcoholism than do Italians



Italians, and Jews have a greater inclination to join gangs, or terrorist groups than Poles.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Don’t change topics. I just asked if Mein Kampf was a good read or not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I've not read Mein Kampf.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

The people of Poland are parallel with those of the Africa’s. Few innovations of advancement. Only due to their proximity to advanced races of Europe were they able to beg, borrow and steal those advancements for themselves.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in the animal kingdom is COMPLETELY THE SAME----for example---
> ...



absolutely untrue-------you missed  WEST SIDE STORY? ----street gangs---new
York City------Puerto Rican and Polish.      VERY TRUE TO LIFE---you know that
------you are a   "greenpoint"  kid?      Ask one of your best---Curtis Sliwa ----for the
issue of alcoholism -----check out Woodhull hospital


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The people of Poland are parallel with those of the Africa’s. Few innovations of advancement. Only due to their proximity to advanced races of Europe were they able to beg, borrow and steal those advancements for themselves.



Not even close, and dirty Western Europeans stole a bunch of things from Eastern Europeans, in the first place.

TV was being worked on / invented by 3 people of Polish heritages, Jan Szczepanik, Paul Nipkow, and Jullian Ochorowicz before Scottish James Baird claimed to have invented it.

The first practical hand-hand movie camera  was by Polish Kazimierz Proczynski, and Frnech Lumiere Brothers took the credit.

Diobridges were invented by Polish Karol Polak, but German Geo Graetz took the credit.

Oxygen was discovered by Polish Michal Sedziwoj, but  British Joseph Priestly took the credit.

Gut bacteria was discovered by Polish Walery Jaworski, but British Australian Warren, and Marshall took the credit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Haha, good joke.

Jews have been some of the worst gangsters in NYC, from Murder INC thugs like Meyer Lansky, or Louis Bulchalter, to Russian Mafia thugs like Marat Baragula, or Ludwig Fainberg.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Poland are parallel with those of the Africa’s. Few innovations of advancement. Only due to their proximity to advanced races of Europe were they able to beg, borrow and steal those advancements for themselves.
> ...



Piled higher and higher------I am a neuroscientist--------one of the profs in
my department-----  ( A POLE BY BACKGROUND)    loved the HISTORY OF 
NEUROSCIENCE ----and even he giggled at the outrageous claims made
by  POLES AND RUSSIANS as to the contributions of----Poles and Russians to
the science.     In fact,   the French, the British and the Austrian jews got
you beat by miles------even the SCOTS have it way over da poles.    It is true
that there were some jewish Russians involved-------but a few of them committed
suicide before the friggen poles got them    (sorry----its been more than 40 years
since I studied this stuff and cannot remember names------not that I was ever any
good with Russian and Polish names)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




right-----you got the ENTIRE line over the past 200 years of Jewish gangsters---
now go take a walk in Greenpoint------2 am------and send your little sister to
the corner to try to pick up a nickel pack for you


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Poland are parallel with those of the Africa’s. Few innovations of advancement. Only due to their proximity to advanced races of Europe were they able to beg, borrow and steal those advancements for themselves.
> ...


Boo hoo...everybody else took the credit.
Maybe you’re just full of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




It was a 20th century trend-----the communists were claiming
"WE DID IT FIRST"      almost as much as the muslims claim
"MUHUMMAD INVENTED IT"             national socialism is national
socialism  ---whether the   Nazi form or the Commie form.  
Baathism is  the national socialist arabist thing------and even MORE
virulent.     An important factoid is-------both Adolf and Stalinist Russia
kiss the asses of Baathists. ----------(the pope,  is, unfortunately,  
PIXILATED.      Iran is not Baathist------but highly GLOBALIST---(ie muslim globe)  
         even da pope endorses the filth of the AYATOILETS.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Shit4Brains is known for stating facts out of context and order.
What a crybaby.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Try studying modern Neuroscience without studying Adrenaline discovered by Polish Napoleon Cybulski.
But, also the Babinski sign, by Polish Joseph Babinski.
Also Polish, and Jewish origins Edward Flatau was important, having created the first brain atlas.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Poland are parallel with those of the Africa’s. Few innovations of advancement. Only due to their proximity to advanced races of Europe were they able to beg, borrow and steal those advancements for themselves.
> ...


Oh wow, Civilization would have never survived if we didn’t know about gut bacteria. 

And what the hell is a Diobridge?  I’m sure mankind would be extinct without it though.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Like I said, Poles just stole technology from the advanced races. 

Adrenaline was discovered by a Japanese man. 

Adrenaline discovered by Jokichi Takamine in year 1901


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is in conflict with Wikipedia.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Give me a minute to go change the wiki page.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Cybulski discovered Adrenaline in 1895, slick.

Napoleon Cybulski - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Independent discoveries...
The Sucrose Molecule


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I only listed things Western Europeans stole from Poles.

I didn't begin to mention how Frank Piasecki invented modern dual roter helicopters, used in military transports, or Henryk Magnuski helping to invent the first walkie-talkie for Motorolla, or Steve Wozniak inventing / co-founding Apple the biggest company in the World.

Then there's Marie Curie co-discovering Radium, and inventing the first portable X-Ray machine.
or
Ignacy Lukasiewicz the founder of the modern oil wells, pumps, kerosene lamps, etc.
or
Walter Golaski's first practical blood vessel replacement, or Stanley Dudrick's pioneering of intravenous.

Not to mention Jan Czochralski process to make silicon wafers for semiconductors, or Sedzimir's galvanized steel process.

Then there's Miecszyslaw Bekker's lunar rover used by NASA on the Moon.

Jan Szczepanik's bullet proof vest invention, or work on prototypes of TV, and also colored film.

Stefan Kudelski's Nagra the first professional grade portable film recorder, which changed Hollywood.

Patek who created Patek Phillipe the best watches in the World.

Solaris Bus, and Couch, inventing hybrid bus tech, or the first blood bank inside a hybrid bus.
then 
there's Vigo Systems engineering the infared sensors used on the Mars Curiosity Rover.
or
the best gallium nitride in the World made by Ammono used in blue lasers, pioneered by Polish Sywelster Porowski.

The first electronic polymer laser, B-Droid the first flying beer pollinator robot, or the fact that NASA uses Zortrax 3D printed devices, and that Zortrax invented the World's first vein operation device, for medical purposes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Unlike the Germans, French, English, Chinese, Americans, Japanese, Italians, Greeks, Persians, and even the Dutch, Poles have contributed very little towards the advancement of civilization. 

Even the Cambodians hit a technological level Poles never obtained. 

Poles contributions are the equivalent to that of Africa and Native Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Same as Brownian Motion being independently discovered by Polish Marian Smoluchowski, with Jewish Einstein?

I suspect if not for Einstein, Smoluchowski would've been a pretty big name for discovering Brownian Motion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Hahaha, you're way off, especially if you think that Cambodians contributed more than Poles, oh yeah?
Name the Cambodian version of Copernicus, Marie Curie Sklodowska, Chopin, Adam Mickiewicz, Jozef Conrad, Nikoderm Poplawski, or Jan Szczepanik?

I don't even think Japanese are per capita in front of Poles at all, even they don't have any figures as important as many of the Poles I've listed.

Although I'll admit Japanese are masters at technology creation, not necessarily all too innovative, however.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


1,000 AD the most advanced nation on earth was Cambodia.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Germans are probably the tops on your lists, and the most superior Germans are ones mixed with Polish / Czech tribes to the East of Germany, anyways.

Although the book I'm listing from puts Britain first, but besides Newton, and Shapespeare, a lot of the British people who were superior were actually Scottish.

As for Germans, I tend to think of them as superior to Brits, a lot better technology, companies, cars, classical composers, rocket scientists, philosophers.

Only perhaps in psychics, Brits scoot ahead, and even not by all too much.

Some Germans were pretty important in psychics too, like Max Planck, Gustav Kirchoff, Arnold Sommerfeld, Hilbert, Theodor Kaluza, among others.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



right---and that's about it-----the BABINSKI REFLEX-----about as many polish
neuroscientists  as jewish mafia gangsters---------and MYRIADS  of jewish
neuroscientists around the world over the past 200 years--------sheeeesh ---
BIG TIME----one spinal reflex out of dozens.     The French got you beat by
miles-----GILLES DE LA TOURETTE  was French  ----so was Charcot-----Freud
was Austrian   (tell  lucy)     (for the record---neither Gilles nor Charcot were jews
but Freud was)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Buddhist


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Actually Hindu at that time.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Almost the same thing-----Buddha was a hindu   (for the record---he was not
jewish)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I heard Buddha liked humus.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



ROFLAO  ----"discovered independently"    is the battle cry of the desperate
commies


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



In the 1400's Poland was the most advanced nation on Earth, especially in per capita terms, with people like Copernicus Heliocentric model, and quantity theory of money, Albert Brudzewski  proper rotation of the Moon, and mentoring of Copernicus, initiating the Scientific revolution, the World's first literary society in the 1400's with  Sodalitas Litterarum Vistulana, the cartography pioneer Pole Bernard Wapowski, as well as  historian Maciej Miechowita.
Jan Dlugosz a 1400's Polish chronicler, and writer, or Polish poets, and writers of the 1400's such as   Laurentius Corvinus, Mikołaj Hussowczyk, Jan Laski,J_an Dantyszek, and Andrzej Krzycki. or the Artist Stanisław Samostrzelnik,_
Then there's the Polish Sejm Parliament Democracy offering double the voting rights as the English Magna-Carta, and the biggest Battle in the 1400's at Grundwald in 1410, was when Poland beat the German Teutons, and crushed them bad.
Then there's some Polish classical composers of the 1400's too, Mikołaj z Radomia Piotr z Grudziądza , and Sebastian z Felsztyna


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



he lived on it-----together with lotus root.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


1400’s Sweden, Denmark, Brits and Spain dominated. Nobody knows what the backwoods people of Poland were doing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You're very, very dumb. LOL
All those people were behind Poland in the 1400's.

Actually it's Germans, and Italians who come closest to Poles in the 1400's.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

and b


Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



and veggie samosas-------stolen by the poles and renamed  "pierogis"


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 21, 2018)

The Jews( Bolshevik invaders in disguise) latest major accomplishment in their warped minds is making ass to mouth cumshot videos mainstream and considered "normal" 
Shalom !
If they could only get rid of those pesky murder laws and get some real fun on screen for you goy to whack over.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> and b
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



All pastas are probably modified from Chinese ones, (Noodles, and dumplings)

But, Poles modified dumplings into Pierogies, while Italians modified them into Ravioli, and probably Ashkenazi Jews modified dumplings into Matzo balls.

Personally I like Pierogies the best, of the 3 listed here, especially Cabbage ones, with Sour cream, or ones sauteed with Garlic, with Onions, and Spinach.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > and b
> ...


Ask.a.Nazi Joo ? Gefiltefish because the bastards are too cheap to buy a fish worth eating


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your buddy, and Jew Inndependent had spoken of independent discoveries before I had there.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 21, 2018)

Get the radiation proof beanies out


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I would say Freud is exaggerated, Flatau of a Polish / Jewish background was ahead.

Józef Brudziński - Wikipedia

Michał Wiszniewski - Wikipedia

Andrew Schally - Wikipedia

Edmund Biernacki - Wikipedia

Jerzy Vetulani - Wikipedia

Andrzej Nowak (psychologist) - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poles have done well in Anthropology too, including Bronislav Malinowski considered the most important 20th century Anthropologist along with Jewish Franz Boas, however Franz Boas is exaggerated, and dishonest, and biased in a Liberal direction big time.

Although, Personally I think  the best Polish Anthropologist is Jan Czekanowski, he had some great details on European races, probably better than even Coon, or Gunther.

Even one of the pioneers of Anthropologist Rudolf Virchow was presumably at least partially of a Polish origins.

Then there's Maria Czaplicka, and Feliks Koneczny.

Koneczny was really good at cultures, having founded a lot of civilization research into categories.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


God had other plans.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Freud’s theories are from the Talmud.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




for those interested in LOSING YOUR TASTE for the study of anthropology----
READ THE BOOK   "ARGONAUTS OF THE SOUTH PACIFIC" ----by
BRONISLAW MALINOWSKI.     It was so dull that most of the kids in my
college SOCIOLOGY class just refused to read it.     Of course-----avid reader
me-----read that dull uninspired tome from cover to cover.    Nothing Brilliant
about it.      Margaret Meade   was a lot more talented   (American---not jewish)


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

anyone know what  "FREUD WAS EXAGERRATED"   mean?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

anyone know what  "FREUD WAS EXAGERRATED"   mean?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.



uhm......well......uhm.......sheeeeesh-----GAUGUIN liked the Polynesian girls-----
and the islands with the BIG FRONDS.     Malinowski had positive things to say
about the  TROBRIANDERS of the south pacific.   ---------Korean food is all
the rage now


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.



Eh, Jews, Germans, English, French, Belgians, Russians, and Spaniards all  might have contributed much intellectual accomplishments, they have been pretty dang aggressive too, having a lot of immorality as well.

That's why I'm more proud of Poles, Czechs, Hungarians, and a few others in the Intermarium nations, they have had a lot of morality, and didn't do much wrong at all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> anyone know what  "FREUD WAS EXAGERRATED"   mean?



Freud is well known because of his position in time period, as well as his theories, some in the right direction, some in the wrong direction, not necessarily as important, as well known.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Margaret Mead - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.



Contrary to your opinions, and popular opinion in the West, Hinduism is likely superior over the Abrahamic faiths.

Hinduism is much closer to science than the Abrahamic faiths. (Having similar theories to even the Big Bang, and Multiverses etc. etc)
Heck, even the Reincarnation part makes a lot of sense, because of the lack of permanence (Changing World in nature)
as well as the fact that energy / matter cannot be created nor destroyed.

Also India never invaded another nation, nor had any major wars, of genocide events. (Unlike Western Europeans, Arabs, Jews, and Russians)

Even when people think of peace activists they think of Indian Ghandi.

India was at one time extremely advanced, like the Indus Valley civilization, even considered by Jewish Oppenheimer as a precursor / influence of Atomic theories.

Indian / Hindus also had contributed the basis of early rocketry,  even the most important non-White / Non-Jewish Physicists have been Indian, like Nath Bose, or Raman, as has the Indian inventor of the pentium tech, like Vinod Dham.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.



The decay, decline, and fall of Western society is also largely on the basis of Jewish / Western European Liberal activists, as well as Capitalist pig degenerates.

But, ultimately Poland, and Hungary are the biggest champions of Western civilization as we speak.
With Czechs, Austrians, Slovaks, Romanians, Italians, Serbs, Ukrainians, Croats, and Finns etc. etc. not far behind.

But, even Indians are probably more likely to support Western civilization than Jews / Western Europeans are now-a-days.

In fact, even some Muslims are, like Tatars, Turks, Albanians, Bosniaks etc.

As do probably Chinese, Koreans, and Japanese etc. etc.

The only people who are as anti-Western civilization, as Jews, Anglos,  French, and Germans are actually Arabs, Iranians, Afghans, Mexicans, etc. etc.

Heck, actually the more Americanized, and or Whiter Mexicans are often more pro-West than Jews in the U.S.A.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.
> ...


Judaism believes in reincarnation.
The Hindus got their beliefs from Avraham went he sent Hagar’s children East.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fact remains that Christians and Jews have been a much more positive influence upon civilization than any other groups.
> ...



sobie----you got a few facts RIGHT-----but overall---your post is gibberish.   
A very good example -----a  little knowledge  is dangerous.     Indians are caucasions------and are recognized by jewish physicists as HIGHLY ACCOMPLISHED ----
for thousands of years-------ask my brother      One of the most idiotic claims
by muzzies is their claim that THEY INVENTED ALGEBRA------nope---algebra
was brought from India to Babylon by  ------jewish spice traders---actually even
before the rapist of Arabia was born-------but it came to be known as  "algebra" 
which is an Arabic word------because LATER books on the subject were written
in muslim dominated Iraq in Arabic.     The brilliance of INDIA  shows up ---in
somewhat tangential allusion in the Talmud


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The Christians are supposed to believe in reincarnation as the Gnostic Bible states, but the Gnostic bibles were left out.
Probably because they could scare more members into Christianity by a permanent basis of Hell, than  by Reincarnation.

That's why Bible Literalists shouldn't be taken all too seriously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The high caste Hindus (Brahmin's) and high caste (Jews) Levites, as well as high caste Slavs (Sorbs / White Serbs) are all extremely high in R1a haplogroup, approaching levels at 60% +


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know what  "FREUD WAS EXAGERRATED"   mean?
> ...



you need a bit more education


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



From everything I've read Freud's overrated, the Id, Ego, and Super-Ego are actually kind of out-dated, as for his perverse ideals of looking at phallus shaped objects, that was always off the deep end.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you should try to learn the DEFINITION OF CASTE       "levite"  is not a caste----
take it from me-----I BONAFIDE LEVITE.      Brahmin is a caste.     I have no idea
what a  "SORB"  is


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



again---A LITTLE KNOWLEGE IS A DANGEROUS THING.      Of interest is
the fact -----when it comes to  PHALLUS  symbols-------they are an overwhelming
issue in Hindu art and even the RELIGION.    Try not to delve into subjects WAY 
BEYOND YOU.    The   Id, Ego, Super-ego-----is a construct------not a  HOLY 
TRINITY


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It’s from Genesis.
I have zero interests in Gnostic anything.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is what happens when one becomes a master of targeted points.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Brahmins have twice the R1a haplogroup as do lower caste Indians, as for Ashkenazis the Levites have 4 times more R1a than do regular Ashkenazis, and Ashkenazis have 2 times more R1a than Sephardi Jews.
As for Slavs, Sorbs / White Serbs are the highest in R1a, they are actually the founders, and high castes of Slavic society, they founded Lusatia, and Serbia.

Sorbs / Serbian heritage include Nikola Tesla, Leibniz,  Milkanovich, Pupin, Kocor,  Mato Kosyk, Stepanovic, Hempt, Pantic etc. etc.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawn...nobody cares.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



White Serbs number 50,000, or so, and have contributed Leibniz a founder of binary code, and calculus, as well as Kocor, Mato Kosyk.

Leibniz is more important than any Jewish scientist I can think of, including Einstein.

Serb NikolaTesla's R1a haplogroup is M-458 highest in Europe in White Serbs of Lusatia, second in line are Poles from between Krakow - Warsaw - Lublin, and then Czechs.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawn...can carry on a discussion without relying on cut/paste?
Do you try to pick up girls in bars with web links?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



not so exciting------Levites have a common male ancestor.  -----and that is about it. 
Brahmins are ENTIRELY INTERMARRIED----------if you are calling  "SORBS"  a caste you are claiming that they are an intermarried group which does end up
making situations of common genes HIGHLY LIKELY ------SO???????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Polish / Jewish Flatau is definitely more realistically important than Freud, even if Freud's theories are more interesting.

Flatau created the first brain atlas, pioneered migraine research, pioneered fiber research in the spinal cord, and  pioneered research in several neurological-diseases.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The theory is that Serbs / Croats were a Slavic high caste that actually go back to Samaritans a Scythian sort of tribe.

Although modern Serbs / Croats of the Balkans are largely the mix of these Slavic high caste people with Albanian / Bosnian type of Balkan original peoples.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



neuroanatomy is a WHOLE DIFFERENT FIELD----as compared to psychiatry.  
It is true that Freud was a neurologist-----as was Charcot-----but their innovative
work is not at all comparable.        The  "more important"    does not apply


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you got a link to your proposed link between Scythians and Samaritans?   
anything at all?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Robert Remak was also a Jewish / Polish neurologist, and important.

Keep in mind Remak looks Polish, rather than Jewish.

As for Flatau he looked like a half Pole half Armenian or something.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


My wife and I look Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Prove it with a picture.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Actually, my wife and kids look Scandanavian.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


For obsessive/compulsive Nazi boy?
I think not.

The difference between Jews and Poles.
If I walked into a Polish neighborhood with my yalmulke I would be beaten to death.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Actually, my wife and kids look Scandanavian.



Georges Charpak looked 100% Polish, so much so that he looked more stereotypical Polish than even many Poles even do.

Even so apparently he was a Jew, and the founder of the CERN type of research on atom colliders


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Jews I've met online have been more rabidly anti-Polish, than the Poles I've met online against Jews.

Actually I'm the only Pole who's anti-Jewish on this forum, anyways.

Some of the so called people of Polish heritage like Bear, or Pete, or Lystratra or WTF's her name, all sound like Jews, they're all more pro-Jewish than pro-Polish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Actually, my wife and kids look Scandanavian.



A lot of Ashkenazi Jews look like Greeks, Italians, Armenians, and Albanians.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m talking real life.
Polish teenagers will murder any non-Pole who walks onto their turf.

I guess Poles will have to start building more hospitals, libraries and museums.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I think that's basically bull-crap, especially in the U.S.A Polish neighborhoods.

Actually Italians are more known for this, like ones in Bensonhurst murder of Yosef Hawkins, or Howard Beach hate crime attacks, not to mention in White Plains  school riots when they attacked Blacks.

Although, the Polish neighborhood near Buffalo did have a lawsuit for teasing Blacks on the job, not surprising, however there was no actual violence.
Therefor I could care less.

As well as that Jewish delivery boy in NYC for a Polish restaurant, who won a million dollar lawsuit, for being teased by his Polish bosses.
Which is BULL.

No one actually ever gave a shit when Poles were teased by other peoples, so why should I give a damn about others?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Italians stopped doing that about 20 years ago.
I would not be afraid to walk around an Italian neigborhood because they’d all ask me if I’m an accountant or a lawyer.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I beg to differ, in the early 2000's I saw an Italian guy attack a Black for being Black in the Putnam Lake park, then around 2010 in the Putnam Lake castle bar, an Italian guy attacked a Black once again for being Black.

Not to mention the mini riot I saw in the early 2000's, with many skate-boarders attacking a Black guy, and calling him a brown piece of shit, in Putnam Lake, as they threw rocks, bottles, and shot off fire-works at him.
(About half of these skate-boarders were Italians)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poland's sometimes is still called the safest European place for Jews.

Keep in mind hate crimes in general in Poland are super low by European standards, even ones against Jews.

I spoke of this here.

Germany 13X more anti-Semitic incidences than Poland


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Now let’s discuss your dating techniques and garnering yourself a career.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

I certainly don't think that Germany's more anti-Jewish in attitudes than Poles, but I do believe those facts that Germany's more violently anti-Semitic, due to a mix of savage elements both Islamic, and German.

Just proof positive of Mediterraneans being a more savage, and brutal race than true Whites (Aryan - Cro-Magnons)

Germans are more Med than Poles.

Hitler especially was very Mediterranean for a German both in phenotype, and genotype having a E1b1b haplogroup found mostly in North Africa, Eastern Africa, Southern Europe, and the Middle-East,

Hitler's not the only odd looking Nazi German.

Goebbels, Eichmann,  Rudolf Hess, and Heydrich all looked pretty Jewish, Albanian or Greek.

As for Himler he looked like he was from Turkey, with a mix of Med, and Asiatic looks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why are you so personally nitpicking? If I were to behave like that, I'd be banned.

3 Jews go more off topic, and flaming insults than myself being yourself, Irosie, and IloveIsrael, and none ever get banned.

I truly believe this is a bit of a Jewish / Zionist supremacist forum.


As to your questions.
I got another job offer yesterday, this one for 150 dollars a day, from a fellow bar-mate.

But, I know that I am working with the ex-customer on Sunday, she pays me 200 dollars for 3 hours of work.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I’m being sincere; you need a life.
A message board is a hobby, not a life.
And the mods aren’t so nitpicky when it comes to Threads based on hate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Based on hate?
What hatred is exposed in stating that Jewish accomplishments are over-rated?

The thread I made on 4 million Muslims killed by the U.S.A, wasn't based on hate, either.
That one allowed for talks of genocide against Muslims, and was closed, without anyone banned.

Therefor I do tend to think of this as a Jewish / Zionist supremacist forum, even if it values some freedom of speech.

You're on this forum more than myself, so you're obviously a bull-sh*t artist, who doesn't work much if at all.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


More hate.
I’m married with kids.
I spend all weekend with my wife...48 hours.
We cook and clean together.
We take long walks together.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I went for a hike earlier with my paps at beautiful Lakeside park, in Pawling NY.
Last night I took my parents out to dinner at a Pawling tavern, and before that in that same Pawling tavern, I socialized with many borderline-friends, including conversing with each other on American, and European history a bit.
The day before that I went in the pool.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Fuck your parents you emotionally disturbed wimp.
Grow up!

And you should have one good heartef, real-life friend.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your off topic desperate, and obsessive, nagging, and nitpicking is ridiculous.

I have friends, but most of them are adults older than 45.
But, a couple of younger girls too.
Like the girl in their 20's who said "Good to see you yesterday" or the girl  in her 20's who last week said " I love that you moved to town"?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



there are only 50,000 jews living in Poland-----the poles can't find them. 
There are   150,000 jews in Germany.     ------and there are LOTS AND LOTS
of muzzies in Germany.     Your stat is meaningless


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You need to see a therapist; I’m not being snarky.
You have issues and you need confidentiality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Presumably more Jews visit Poland than Germany, however.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


To see the concentration camps.
Personally, I’m against it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



LOL, as if you're not a bit f*cked up, obsessing about another man's life online that you never truly met?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



lots of jews are visiting the old-----KILLING GROUNDS-----left over from the
Polish Pogroms -----and,  OF COURSE----Auschwitz------the   DEATH FACTORY
located in Poland.    My remote background is polish---but they fled to Austria more than 100 years ago  --- those left in Austria were shipped BACK TO POLAND
to be murdered in Auschwitz.    Isn't that poetic?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are a fascinating study in what kind of person holds such contempt for Jews and others who do not share your national history.
You’re so blind you can’t see how messed up you are even when you’re looking into a mirror.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Buddhism and Hinduism are really into phallic symbols. In Angkor Wat the wall carvings are like a porn channel. Wherever you look, it’s either war or sex.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



ALL OVER------you left out   DA YONIs -----well,,    its art

however-----the greeks were even more EXPLICIT----and da romans aped them


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Polish government promotes it for tourism, and cash.

Personally I'd agree more along the lines with you, it makes very dumb Jews think Poland did the Holocaust.
Furthermore these Jewish tourists are often a nuisance.

Israel Poland   POLISH-JEWISH RELATIONS: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland.

The controversy over Catholic crosses at Auschwitz-Birkenau in 1998

Controversy over location of Righteous Gentiles memorial in Warsaw settled


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It's called Nationalism, and it's necessary for survival, and promotion of cultures.

Everybody was basically a Nationalist, until Jews, and their Goyim helpers started trying to convince us otherwise.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Oh please, most of the Pogroms were Russian, including a lot of them in Poland too.

Auschwitz was run almost completely by Nazi Germans.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



your people been stuffing pierogis with catechism whore shit?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jewish Anthropologists, Jewish Sociologists, Jewish Hollywood, Jewish media, and Jewish organizations / activists have played a major role in collapsing Nationalism / Racialism in Western society.

Even if Jews are not the only culprits.

Anglos, and the Irish as well as some Germans, and French have played a big role too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You spoke of Pogroms in Poland in the 1800's, that's when Poland was under Russian, Austrian, and Prussian control.

There was no Poland in the 1800's.

The worst pogroms weren't in Poland, what so-ever.

The worst pogroms were in Ukraine, and Russia.

Even so, most of the Pogroms in the 1800's in Poland were by Russian authorities.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yeah, well not a whole lot of Buddhists, and Hindus involved with Porn, Prostitution, or Sex-Slavery Jews on the other hand.................. Are.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



actually no-----the pogroms in Poland since about the 16 th century were POLISH
galvanized------you are absolutely correct if you refer to the time BEFORE  the 
16th century.    In the 18th century-----it was POLES


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You're a major dumb-ass.

Anti-Jewish pogroms in the Russian Empire - Wikipedia


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



more information from your catechism whore.       In fact even you can buy a sex slave either in India or Pakistan (or Bangladesh)  -----not from a jew.   The enterpris is not considered  "all that bad" ----oil rich arabs buy both male and female
souvenirs


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jews have a big history of it for their small numbers, from Zwi Migdal to Ludwig Fainberg.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



oh goody----your catechism whore found two names.   The interesting aspect of Polish pogroms is-----they were instigated by the catholic priests


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Source?

LOL, You're too stupid for words.

The way some Jews come off on this forum is no different than Blacks on this forum.

Jillian, Roudy, IloveIsrael, theDerp, Fnnnceo, Mindful, and yourself are all very primitive, and idiotic.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Naivety is your forte.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There's evidence of anti-Polish actions by Jews since the Deluge in the 1600's, when accounts speak of Jews spying on, and taking part in helping Sweden kill millions of Poles in the Deluge attack upon Poland.

We know for sure in the Partitions of Poland that Jewish bankers were financing, and supplying the German Prussian, and Russian invaders of Poland, as well as Jewish coin minters started mass producing Polish coins (Counterfeit), to purposefully cause the Polish economy to flop.

As for the 20th century, right away Jews insulted Poland, first Jew Max Bodenheimer had supported a Jewish homeland upon Polish soil as a state which was linked to Germany, as well Jews in the Greater Poland Uprising of 1918 had stood with Germany against Poland.
Then
All Jewish organizations were against the re-birth of Poland in 1918 - 1920.

As for WW2, Jews first attacked Poles in WW2, in the Skidel Revolt, and Brzostowica Mała, well before Poles touched Jews in WW2.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It's pretty well known that a lot of the Porn industry is Jewish run, owned, such as  Jew Reuben Sturman,  and even features Jewish members like Ron Jeremy, or was normalized by Al Goldstein another Jew.

But, we know the Jews had a big pimp / prostitute / sex slave gang called Zwi Migdal.
As
we also know a lot of people in the Russian Mafia today as Jews particularly Ludwig Fainberg, have been big pimp / prostitute / sex slave traffickers.


----------



## WillMunny (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll tell you the REAL reason why Europeans hate Jews: the same reason they hate Americans.  Because Eurotrash has such an insecure small-penis-reaction to anyone they perceive as wealthier than them.  The 100% Freudian proof is that every time I hear a Eurocoward Islam whore spew their hatred at Jews or Americans, they also immediately add how much they hate capitalism and the idea of wealth........come on, people, if that's not a monetary jealousy, what is?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you left out the MOST IMPORTANT STUFF------the christkiller bullshit that your sluts like to scream and the  Matzohs baked with  the blood of the dead bodies of
shit extruded from  the asses of your whore sisters, mothers and daughters.  
Anyone interested in the  REAL POLES----visit the alleys of  Greenpoint where
the pimps and whores have set up shop.    For polish  "opinion"   visit the Woodhull
Methadone clinic


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews behaving like non-Jews is a problem.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You should tell your parents on us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

WillMunny said:


> I'll tell you the REAL reason why Europeans hate Jews: the same reason they hate Americans.  Because Eurotrash has such an insecure small-penis-reaction to anyone they perceive as wealthier than them.  The 100% Freudian proof is that every time I hear a Eurocoward Islam whore spew their hatred at Jews or Americans, they also immediately add how much they hate capitalism and the idea of wealth........come on, people, if that's not a monetary jealousy, what is?



A.) Israel's a little poor by Western European standards.

B.) America's a little wealthy by Western European standards, not surprising considering how much more resources they have, as well as Military GDP, or prison system GDP,  not to mention they didn't have to rebuild after 2 World wars.

C.) Jews in the U.S.A make up the richest neighborhood in the U.S.A called Scarsdale, and also the poorest neighborhood in the U.S.A called Kiryas Joel.

D.) Capitalism causes diversity, and multicultural (Refugees / Migrant workers)
Capitalists have been kicking, and screaming for cheap labor, and more labor for decades now.
As we speak it's now happening in Poland, a late comer to this Capitalist cr@p.

Furthermore Capitalism is unpatriotic such as outsourcing, or selling Porn, or selling drugs, or selling to Gays.

Why do you think Sears, Home Depot, and many other Capitalist companies had signs in Spanish for at least a decade, or two?

Illegal immigrants especially, are almost all hired by Capitalist contractors, cleaners, farmers, and service industry restaurants etc. etc.

They used to even wait on the street corners in Brewster, NY was illegal Guatemalans, waiting for contractors to pick them up for jobs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> > I'll tell you the REAL reason why Europeans hate Jews: the same reason they hate Americans.  Because Eurotrash has such an insecure small-penis-reaction to anyone they perceive as wealthier than them.  The 100% Freudian proof is that every time I hear a Eurocoward Islam whore spew their hatred at Jews or Americans, they also immediately add how much they hate capitalism and the idea of wealth........come on, people, if that's not a monetary jealousy, what is?
> ...




Do you actually believe the drivel you spew? WTF? LMAO.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > WillMunny said:
> ...



So, tell us what's correct?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



LOL, The worst pimps per capita are Jews, there's a long history of Jews capturing people for their shekels.

In fact, the first recorded Jews in Poland, were ones who came as slavers in the Medieval era, following slave trade routes between Ukraine, and Spain, and these Jewish slavers dealt in White Christian slaves.

Of course, this was a great way for Jews to piss off the Catholic church back then.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A) Ireland is 3x the size of Israel and has a lower GDP. I doubt people view Ireland as not an advanced Western Nation

B) America is super wealthy and innovative. 

C) Poorest neighborhood is Blackwater, AZ and Scardale is #3 and not all Jewish.

D) Capitalism creates innovation, jobs, education, empowerment. 

Why is selling Porn unpatriotic? 
Why is selling to Gays unpatriotic?
Selling Drugs is illegal

Those companies had signs in Spanish to attract Spanish speaking persons to get their $$$ --- Capitalism is greedy.

You cannot be an illegal and an immigrant. Immigrants are by definition legal. Illegals are here because they are breaking the law.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



A.) Ireland's Per capita income GDP is higher than that of Israel.

B.) Germans, Scots, Dutch, and English have been more innovative than Americans on a per capita basis.

C.)  Kiryas Joel is poorer than Backwater, Arizona.

D.) Capitalism is akin to Liberalism, and Diversity, and it's not the most productive system, Fascism is the most productive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



America's innovations are dominantly those from Eastern Europe, be it Slavs, Hungarians, Jews, or Germans from Eastern Europe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




A) No it is not

B) Thats not how it works. If the Patriots win the SB we don't say that Cleveland was better on a per capita basis.

C) No it is not

D) No it is not. Social Nationalism is severely flawed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



MSFT, Apple, Amazon, Uber, Hollywood, GPS....American. Stop your whining.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Just what is the problem that you have with people of the Jewish faith, including Jews who are Poles? You never explained this. I am not Jewish. I was born RC. Please explain what your problem is with the Polish people being of different faiths? You never have explained this. What is your problem with the Jewish faith? Time to explain this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



A.) Ireland's at the top of the charts here, Israel not so much.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia

B.) Germany producers more cars, and better cars than the U.S.A, despite being 1/5th the size, or so.

C.) Kiryas Joel has long been ranked as very poor, often the poorest in America.

Kiryas Joel, N.Y., Lands Distinction as Nation’s Poorest Place

D.) Fascist style governments are the #1 growth achievers, the proof is obvious.
Examples include.
1.) Franco's Spanish Miracle the #1 economic growth in 20th Century Europe.
2.) Hitler's #1 economic turn-around in the Great Depression.
3.) FDR's #1 economic growth period during the U.S.A's 20th Century.
4.) Peron's heavy economic growth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



*"you left out the MOST IMPORTANT STUFF------the christkiller bullshit that your sluts like to scream and the Matzohs baked with the blood of the dead bodies of
shit extruded from the asses of your whore sisters, mothers and daughters."*

How vile you are Rosie, family attacks AGAIN? Hmmmm you are prone to this crap, the only reason I can think of why you have NEVER been removed from the forum even THOUGH you frequently make the most VILE and personal family attacks is because you are one of those Big Nosed ugly Jew bitches.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Steve Wozniak co-founded Apple of a Polish heritage.

GPS was co-invented by Ivan Getting of a Slovak heritage.

Uber's founder Kalanick is of a Slovak Catholic, and Jewish heritage.

Hollywood was Eastern European Jews mostly, but the Nagra by Polish Stefan Kudelski made it, furthermore the first practical movie camera the Aeroscope by Procszynski was a Pole.

So, Hollywood's also a lot of Eastern European innovations.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Christ killers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



NOBODY CARES, change the record, this is NOT healthy you keeping posting the same thing ALL the time.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sobie is not so thrilled with non-Polish Christians.


----------



## member (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...







 ...now you're over here bothering people !!



.........snooze. 

 I'll have it delivered.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I'd definitely agree that Irosie seems like the most psychotic on this forum, although Derp another Jew is right up there.

Besides that, I can't think of much more extreme psychotic users.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Essentially you all are as obsessive and fucked up as Sobi but in the opposite direction.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Derp not here anymore. irosie is basically insane. The situation is this IF ANYONE posted the equivalent level of thing about fucking Jooz that irosie posts about NON-JOOZ then ALL the little Jooz and their dogs the Shabbos would DEMAND they were thrown off this forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Speaking of Europeans.

I love not just Poles, but also  Hungarians, Slovaks, Belarusians, and Czechs.

I like far more than those however, such as Finns, Estonians, Latvians, Danes, Scots, Irish, Croats, Serbs, Norwegians, Romanians, Bulgarians, Northern Italians etc. etc.

I'm neutral towards French, Swedes, Welsh, and Austrians.

I don't really like Albanians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, Russians, Southern Italians, Spaniards, Portuguese, or Bosniaks much.

I really don't like Jews, or Anglo-Saxons.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I suspect Sobie is gay, sexually dysfunctional, or both.
He needs help.
No sarcasm intended; he is not all there.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I am offended by Christian bashing.


----------



## member (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





 _*"WTF Sobi WHY are you STILL posting in this thread to this crowd?"*_


.....for the same reason you are.


*
*


* "I told you to IGNORE them and post about something else, this is NOT healthy obsessing about these ugly LOW SELF ESTEEM and BORDERLINE PSYCHOTIC Jooz like irosie and her ilk and their idiot Shabbos who always have to AGREE with them by trashing their fellow Christians."*





  wanna slice?  you can't rant on an empty stomach....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm actually entertained by this, and actually like defending Polish history, or achievements, when they bash Poles.

I actually suspect they're more bothered by me, than I am of them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No one cares


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



WTF? STFU you dumb Eurofag.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well I am not entertained by all of this I think it's obsessive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Dude, I'd beat your ass for your forked and stupid tongue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Even though there's more Jews than Poles here, I'd definitely say RayfromCleveland, and myself are two people of Polish backgrounds, who have more logic, or knowledge than the Jews here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Your boyfriend Sobie posts all the anti Jew junk. Because he is jelly. Maybe he should shut his stupid ass Fascist mouth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No and no and when certain filthy POS trash MY God, MY Jesus Christ, MY Messiah, MY Saviour then I can comment whatever the CRAP I want to comment, so GTFO Newb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...




Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...if you do say so yourself? I've schooled you since my arrival here and you fear me. Admit it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



LOL, on this thread my OP is hardly anti-Jewish, in the first place.

Stating that Jewish accomplishments are over-rated, while mentioning people like Einstein is factual, and in fact neutral towards Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That is not me and don't trash my people Eurofag.


----------



## jillian (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> According to the book Human Accomplishments there's only 5 people I spot as having Jewish heritages being the most important Western Intellectuals, being Einstein, Spinoza, Ehrlich, Niels Bohr, and Mendolsohn.
> 
> We know Niels Bohr,  was a partial Jew, not a full one.
> 
> ...



Poor anti Semite boy. What is it like to be so full of hate that it makes you stupid?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




LMAO..thats like me saying bald people are uglier than people with hair is not me mocking bald people its just me being factual. Are you really this stupid? Your post was a pejorative toward Jews. Like all your weird and obsessive posts are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Listing the top Jewish intellectuals, while saying they are over-rated, is actually fairly neutral, considering I promoted Jewish intellectuals, but just admitted the truth, that a lot of European Christians have achieved more.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



He's NOT my boyfriend and Sobi and I have had many an argument in others threads about all different things, why he keeps posting these bizarro threads I do not know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The reasons for your yet another dedication thread was to trash Jews. That is the only reason you are on these boards. You also hijack threads to post your antisemitic crap. And "overrated" is 100% subjective. So you're just being your usual hateful self.


----------



## member (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



ok, so you covered .... 

 whites...






what about blacks, puerto ricans and ...mexicans ?

you "like" *them* ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Because he is a Jew hating loser? Not my fault my ancestors thrashed his ancestors.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



Yes Ray is okay, you know Indeependent is also okay.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I can't think of any Jews here who haven't been prejudiced towards Poles, except perhaps a few including the mods.

You've most certainly been prejudiced towards the  Polish people before.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Actually, if you ignore Shit4Brains for a few days he’ll disappear for a few weeks.
He’s just too much fun.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Nope just you. Coach K is my spirit animal and I am pretty sure he is Polish. Have you ever seen me start a thread bashing Poles?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Relax...No one here is generalizing but NotSober.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

I am not allowing his anti Jew BS to go unanswered. He is such a dumbass jerk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I have advised Sobi twice in this thread to change the record, WTF there are THOUSANDS of subjects he could post about but he has ignored that advice, I even attempted twice to change the subject for him so the thread would get onto some other thing but it didn't work.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Most of my threads which cover Jews,  are anti-Israel, and part of that is not only do I not care for Jews, but because 99% of this forum is pro-Zionist, now-a-days it seems there's only 1 real pro-Palestinian left.
Pretty sad, really.

I'm merely balancing the forum out.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well that is because he is a Jew hating A Hole. And you didn't say very nice things about my peeps either as I recall.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



99% of Jews are Zionists. So 16 million Jews bother you when there are 40 million Polish people? WTF is your issue? Your bigotry is insanity personified. You need to get a job and a life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



A lot of Zionists on this forum, are actually of a British Isle heritage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not allowing his anti Jew BS to go unanswered. He is such a dumbass jerk.



Okay but then also the Anti-Jesus Christ thing and Anti-Christian coming from Jews should not go unanswered, IF this thread could have been PURELY Theology then we could have had a good thread but unfortunately there are too many disruptive elements in the thread, IMHO the thread would be better getting trashed but the OP has to request that of course.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Zionist = Pro State of Israel. So yes. And?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I am not allowing his anti Jew BS to go unanswered. He is such a dumbass jerk.
> ...



Judaism is culture and religion. I am not even that religious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I still fail to see what about the OP is so anti-Jewish, much less hatred of Jews?

The point of this OP was to get back at Jews like Irosie, who have long trashed Poles as a dumb inferior  people here.

As well as the Jews who say Jews accomplished the most, and brag about Nobel prizes, or Einstein.

It seems Einstein isn't the greatest scientist.

We know Newton was the greatest intellect, from England.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That is entirely subjective. The fact that you cannot see your thread is offensive is troubling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I was annoyed with the vile family attack that Rosie did on him, no matter what ANYONE thinks IMHO a persons family should be off limits and someone being a Jew should NOT mean they can post such vile things about someones family and it should be ACCEPTED BECAUSE that filth is coming from a Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Offensive?
Like you talking about Poles being inferior, and thrashed by Russians?
That's much more offensive.

Offensive?
Like Jews like Debbie Schlussel, or Howard Stern, among others blaming Poland for the Holocaust.
That's much more offensive.

Offensive?
Like dumb Polak jokes pioneered by Jews like Norman Lear's All in the Family, or George Schlatter's Laugh in?
That's much more offensive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What attack?


----------



## member (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...







 *"I expect you are some random ugly Joo that the others have PMd because they need a reinforcement..."*




[URL='http://s242.photobucket.com/user/truckthis/media/emoticons/ththwachten.gif.html']
	
[/URL]




[URL='http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/aliage75/media/SMILEY%20WORLD/hmm_smiley_zps206f1957.png.html']

[URL='http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/aliage75/media/FreQ/yawn_zps4ce91074.gif.html']
	
 ....nope (+... nobody pm'd me - *whatever that is*) - i remember the days of *IM*.... - but ...not PM'd -- fill me in !!  do I need anything special to get PM'd.....should i bring hand sanitizer ? [/URL]



[URL='http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/aliage75/media/SMILEY%20WORLD/hmm_smiley_zps206f1957.png.html']
*"so fuck off already..."*
[URL='http://s554.photobucket.com/user/Shar_dreamer/media/Smiley%20Basics/balloo10.gif.html']
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I do it to rag on you. And they were thrashed. History sucks.

Howard Stern is a comedian. Who is Debbie?

Jokes are offensive now? There are 1000s of cheap Jew jokes.

Man up.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Don't expect these Jews to not be clannish, unbiased, and non-self promoting.

They always defend themselves, and turn the cheek of their own peoples wrongs, no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well like I commented to Sobi IF he would only pay attention, you are okay.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



See, you're such bullsh(t.

You think calling a ethnicity dumb is okay, but saying they're accomplishments are overrated is not okay.

Typical Jewish hypocrisy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Clannish? LMAO. You dumbass fascist loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't dedicate threads to Polish jokes or Polish achievements or anything Polish. You obsesses over Jews. You have issues.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm more likely to admit to Catholic, White, or Polish wrongs, than your tribe typically is about Jewish wrongs, how come?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Dude, 99% of your threads are Jew bashing BS


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Jews have attacked Polish people, directly, and indirectly, I take that very seriously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



My comments have far more factual basis, than Irosie's ever do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



I am not a Dude and my tongue is not forked or stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Notice, the Jews here always drag everything in the dirt, they always take factual arguments, and turn it into personal insults (Flames)

I don't quite grasp why Irosie, IloveIsrael,Inndependent, Roudy, and Azog haven't been banned at all for these off topic nasty flames.

Irosie should be permenantly banned, for their vile, constant off topic, flames, and morbid fantasites.

Yet, never once, it's usually me being banned temporarily.
I'm not nearly as bad as a lot of these Jews, actually.

That's why I believe this is a bit of a Jewish / Zionist supremacist forum.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



*"And you didn't say very nice things about my peeps either as I recall."*

When they trash Jesus Christ who is MY Messiah AND Saviour, then I am under no obligation to say nice things about them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Roudy is okay, Indeependent is okay, not seen anything posted from IloveIsrael, Azog has only just joined and I think he's Pro-Trump so I would say then he in general would be okay, Irosie very probably has mental health issues and is unable to control herself from commenting vile things.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Roudy a few times snapped posting all these anti-Polish flames blaming Poland as dumb Holocaust perps.

Same with ILoveIsrael.

As for Inndependent, I think it's in love with me, and did start off blaming Poland as Holocaust perps.

Irosie has always been a nut from what I've seen.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 21, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The point of this OP was to get back at Jews like Irosie, who have long trashed Poles as a dumb inferior people here.



*Sure seems that something like that happened. Because the whole damn deal is a no topic free-for-all. Will remain closed. Warnings may be issued. *


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 21, 2018)

*Don't do this again.. You're all warned. This is NOT a Taunting Forum.  You wanna brawl and flame -- you know where those forums are on USMB.. 

*


----------

